# The thread for random single confessions Part raving lunatic



## Tina (Feb 21, 2008)

New thread -- old one too long.

Goofy, I'm very sorry. I understand that regret and empathize with you.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 22, 2008)

IC that this is one of the best thread titles EVER.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 22, 2008)

Is that a way for you to try to get lunatics to NOT post on the thread, Tina, and make your mod job easier? 

It's not gonna work. Nope. :bounce:


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 22, 2008)

It has always bothered me that "Grease" the movie is about the '50s but has so many disco songs in it.









disco_still_sucks_man_stan


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 22, 2008)

la luna....la bella luna


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 22, 2008)

I've always wanted to have a girl clone of myself to go out with... I know that it's narcissism but still... what guy didn't wanna do that when he was 10?

I also wanted a secret laboratory... so I can be like Dexter. Or Jimmy Neutron. lol


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 22, 2008)

IC that I LOVE Tina's new avatar pic!!!


----------



## Tina (Feb 22, 2008)

IC I'm a bit worried. Eric is going to pick up my car today from customs and I just have regular tires. It's supposed to snow today, and while his ride to work might not be so bad, his drive home might be. And my windshield wiper fluid thing is screwed up.  Hope it all goes okay and it's not too slippery or messy out.

Thanks, Kev. I felt like a raving lunatic yesterday. Jumbled thoughts and of the 4 PMs I wrote, at least 3 were disjointed and nutty. Friggin' hormones, I tell ya. Well, it's a convenient excuse, anyway. 


Santaclear said:


> Is that a way for you to try to get lunatics to NOT post on the thread, Tina, and make your mod job easier?
> 
> It's not gonna work. Nope. :bounce:


Dang! Foiled again!!


goofy girl said:


> IC that I LOVE Tina's new avatar pic!!!


Thanks, Goofy. So nice of you to say.


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 22, 2008)

IC that it's driving me insane that my rep count has been sitting at 1099 points for a week now. Just 1 friggin' point from 1100. My OCD is out of control here. :doh:


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 22, 2008)

IC that even though I was thinking of not going in at all tonight, I ended up agreeing to work for an extra hour when my boss called. :doh:


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 22, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> IC that it's driving me insane that my rep count has been sitting at 1099 points for a week now. Just 1 friggin' point from 1100. My OCD is out of control here. :doh:



I tried, but I gotta spread it around  

I just repped 4 random people for no reason, so maybe tomorrow I can get you heehee


----------



## furious styles (Feb 22, 2008)

IC that I'm about to spend a killer weekend with someone. :]


----------



## Tina (Feb 22, 2008)

Ahhh. You two have a marvelous time together.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 22, 2008)

IC that I am totally going to overrun this new confession thread with amazing hedgehog stories. 

I didn't have work today due to a blizzard, so I ended up watching The Fly with Jeff Goldblum. What a disgusting movie! Gah! He pulled off his fingertips! Why! So, it got me thinking. If I could splice myself with anything what would it be. Well, I chose 3 things actually. 

I would combine my DNA with the following to create the ultimate man. 



















No one smites preppies and terrorists like Juston.


----------



## Tina (Feb 22, 2008)

I liked the fly, except for the disgusting parts. Guess I like him in general as an actor; he's good whatever part he plays. Particularly liked him in Independence Day, where he said to Will Smith, "Forget the fat lady. You're Obsessed with fat lady. Just get us out of here!"

Hedgehog stories would be cool. Don't like Kieffer, though.


----------



## love dubh (Feb 22, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC that I am totally going to overrun this new confession thread with amazing hedgehog stories.
> 
> I didn't have work today due to a blizzard, so I ended up watching The Fly with Jeff Goldblum. What a disgusting movie! Gah! He pulled off his fingertips! Why! So, it got me thinking. If I could splice myself with anything what would it be. Well, I chose 3 things actually.
> 
> ...



You forgot House.


----------



## love dubh (Feb 22, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> I've always wanted to have a girl clone of myself to go out with... I know that it's narcissism but still... what guy didn't wanna do that when he was 10?
> 
> I also wanted a secret laboratory... so I can be like Dexter. Or Jimmy Neutron. lol


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 22, 2008)

IC that I got far more than the single point that I was whining about. My rep IS on an even number though...so that makes me very happy. *OCD subsides*
Thanks to all those that gave me rep...you know who you are. :kiss2:


----------



## stan_der_man (Feb 22, 2008)

love dubh said:


> bmann0413 said:
> 
> 
> > I've always wanted to have a girl clone of myself to go out with... I know that it's narcissism but still... what guy didn't wanna do that when he was 10?
> ...



As long as he doesn't mind the age difference.


Ewww, I just realized what I'm saying....



Never mind.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 22, 2008)

I confess that The Sadeian Linguist makes a damn fine bread pudding. I am most pleasantly surprised. :eat2:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 22, 2008)

Told you, bitch.

I mean, IC I told you, bitch.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 22, 2008)

IC this thread makes my 500th subscribed thread.

Is there a twelve-step program I should look into?


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 23, 2008)

IC that I'm never quite as relieved as when the lovely blue top of this page loads. 

 

I love Dims. Thank you, Conrad!


----------



## Ash (Feb 23, 2008)

*wipes withdrawal sweat from brow*

Thank you so much, Conrad.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> IC that I'm never quite as relieved as when the lovely blue top of this page loads.
> 
> 
> 
> I love Dims. Thank you, Conrad!





Ashley said:


> *wipes withdrawal sweat from brow*
> 
> Thank you so much, Conrad.


What they said. :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> IC this thread makes my 500th subscribed thread.
> 
> Is there a twelve-step program I should look into?


500 subscriptions? I confess I can't remember when I passed that mark... :doh:

(almost 1,200 subscribed posts here... still feeling fine)


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 23, 2008)

Whew. That was scary. Glad we're back.  Thanks, Conrad!


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 23, 2008)

IC that im getting a bit worried about myself, i have no motivation to do anything whatsoever..i havent been food shopping in a while..im down to having tomato sauce on pasta..


----------



## elle camino (Feb 23, 2008)

omfg my mom is coming to visit and she's bringing WENDY'S. 
i haven't had wendy's since i moved out of her house when i was a teenager. it's still totally crappy fast food but we always covet the inaccessible. i'm so fatxcited.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 23, 2008)

1st confession --- I've missed this place and you all! :bow:

2nd confession ---

Today is my last day at Kroger. It's been quite a long temporary stay here in Arkansas visiting with family and doing things. But I've really been missing my wife, Josalynn.  I'm flying back to Minnesota to be with my love on the 28th of Feb. :wubu: Can't wait! 

I've been missing this place and I've been without the internet for quite some time too.

I hope to become more active with this awesome community. I don't know how many times I've said that. *doh* :doh: :happy:

p.s. That's the news with me in case I don't reply anytime soon.

But I should be here more often on the 28th of February or soon thereafter. :bow:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 23, 2008)

Just gonna jump in here and also say I'm super glad Dims is back up as well! The twitching has stopped now that I got my fix.


----------



## jamie (Feb 23, 2008)

I bought my first ever brand new...only been owned by me...car a couple of months ago and as a new-car gift, my boss paid to have it detailed today. I have never had a car detailed before, and I am amazed...little Tilde came home like the brand new girl she is. I know it is a sin to love an object, but she is just soooo pretty and soooo shiny.


----------



## Isa (Feb 23, 2008)

IC to loving my new Slanket. It was the perfect birthday gift from a friend that knows me very well. I am so going to hate putting it away when it warms up.


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 23, 2008)

Is a slanket a cross between a blanket and a slinky? How do you keep it on you?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 23, 2008)

Wendy's ROCKS.


----------



## Tina (Feb 23, 2008)

SWAMPTOAD!!! There you are. 

Wondered what happened to you. Bet Josh can't wait to see you again, and I look forward to you being around more regularly, too.

Santa: Slanket. Looks comfy.


----------



## Timberwolf (Feb 23, 2008)

Tina said:


> ...
> Santa: Slanket. Looks comfy.


Cool. Mewants.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 23, 2008)

jamie said:


> I bought my first ever brand new...only been owned by me...car a couple of months ago and as a new-car gift, my boss paid to have it detailed today. I have never had a car detailed before, and I am amazed...little Tilde came home like the brand new girl she is. I know it is a sin to love an object, but she is just soooo pretty and soooo shiny.


 

I bought my first brand new car ever only owned by me last May so I know what you're feeling. Everytime I take it to the dealer for a service they make it all pretty and shiny too. Fun fun! Isn't it nice to have something just your own?


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 23, 2008)

I confess I felt good in my own skin today. Beautiful even.


The sun was shining....

It was wonderful.

:batting:


----------



## Isa (Feb 23, 2008)

Tina said:


> Santa: Slanket. Looks comfy.



Thanks Tina. It's so simple but perfect and very comfy.


----------



## swamptoad (Feb 24, 2008)

Tina said:


> SWAMPTOAD!!! There you are.
> 
> Wondered what happened to you. Bet Josh can't wait to see you again, and I look forward to you being around more regularly, too.
> 
> Santa: Slanket. Looks comfy.




Thanks, Tina. I've done a little bit of packing already. :bow:


----------



## Tina (Feb 24, 2008)

Cool. How great it will be to see each other again.  Have a fun and safe trip.


----------



## Blackjack (Feb 24, 2008)

Wooooooo going to work to be around fire and sharp spinning blades on way too little sleep woooooo


----------



## cold comfort (Feb 24, 2008)

ah, fresh thread. glad to officially suscribe to the lunatic gang here. 

and with that being said, and while my spirits remain slightly hopeful ... let me just say:


i confess i feel like i'm in some bizarre-warped version of a movie starring john fuckin' cusack right now...









weeeeeird.


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm obessed with the city-data dot com forums. Apparently the neighborhood I spent 16 years of my life in is a bit "rough". Um, okay people. It's fascinating how much individuals point of views vary on areas you're completely familiar with. Read it, you won't regret it!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 24, 2008)

IC that today, on my way home, my aunt's car was hit by a very, very large deer attempting to cross the expressway. Totalled the whole right side of her new ride, too. Thankfully, my aunt, mother and I aren't too bruised up, but OMG was I afraid. Everything happened super fast - I thought I was fine (maybe I was in so much shock that at first I didn't feel anything), but now, I'm starting to feel some discomfort. 

I also C that I am also sad about the deer...don't know what happened to it; be it dead or alive.


----------



## Tina (Feb 24, 2008)

How terrible, Ash! I'm glad you're all okay! Take care and be sure to get yourself checked out if you start to be in pain. It is often the 2nd or 3rd day that you'll feel the pain if you've injured yourself. The adrenaline often takes care of the first day.


----------



## Friday (Feb 25, 2008)

Damn Ash, that sucks. Hope you are fine in the morning.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 25, 2008)

dang, Ash!  glad you're okay


----------



## jamie (Feb 25, 2008)

I am so very happy that all three of you are alright, Ash. 




ashmamma84 said:


> IC that today, on my way home, my aunt's car was hit by a very, very large deer attempting to cross the expressway. Totalled the whole right side of her new ride, too. Thankfully, my aunt, mother and I aren't too bruised up, but OMG was I afraid. Everything happened super fast - I thought I was fine (maybe I was in so much shock that at first I didn't feel anything), but now, I'm starting to feel some discomfort.
> 
> I also C that I am also sad about the deer...don't know what happened to it; be it dead or alive.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 25, 2008)

Glad you're okay, Ash. I've had that happen when I was driving, too. I didn't HIT the deer, it just literally jumped INTO the side of the car. Thankfully, it was obvious that was what had happened, as the dent was on the SIDE of the car, and not the front at all. Anyway - the deer, after scaring me half to death and denting the car, just got up and walked away. I'm hoping that's what yours did, too  

Take care of yourself, and make sure you go to the doctor if you need to. ((((((Ash))))))


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 25, 2008)

IC that im really excited to get my shopping delievered, ive ordered lots of chocolatey goodness!!


----------



## tink977 (Feb 25, 2008)

I have a problem with tweezing...its an addiction and I do it mostly when I'm upset. Pro: I have fabulous eyebrows. Con: When I don't have eyebrow hairs to pluck...I pluck them from my legs, arms or anywhere else hair grows.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Feb 25, 2008)

Tina said:


> How terrible, Ash! I'm glad you're all okay! Take care and be sure to get yourself checked out if you start to be in pain. It is often the 2nd or 3rd day that you'll feel the pain if you've injured yourself. The adrenaline often takes care of the first day.





Friday said:


> Damn Ash, that sucks. Hope you are fine in the morning.





liz (di-va) said:


> dang, Ash!  glad you're okay





jamie said:


> I am so very happy that all three of you are alright, Ash.





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Glad you're okay, Ash. I've had that happen when I was driving, too. I didn't HIT the deer, it just literally jumped INTO the side of the car. Thankfully, it was obvious that was what had happened, as the dent was on the SIDE of the car, and not the front at all. Anyway - the deer, after scaring me half to death and denting the car, just got up and walked away. I'm hoping that's what yours did, too
> 
> Take care of yourself, and make sure you go to the doctor if you need to. ((((((Ash))))))



Thanks ladies! I am home today -- I am sore, really feeling it in my back and side, so I'm taking some ibuprofen. I've been trying to move around a bit, but if it doesn't let up, I'll be calling my doctor. 

Oh and Ginny, we didn't hit the deer, either...it was trying to cross the expressway. What I surmise is that he/she was just scared and trying to make it to safety.


----------



## bmann0413 (Feb 25, 2008)

I'll confess that there's an evil monkey who lives in my closet...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 25, 2008)

I was so proud of myself today. I got up at 10 am, started cleaning and doing laundry (I had the urge to spring clean today for some reason), put my new sheets and duvet on my bed (okay, maybe that's why the spring cleaning urge! ) and only took a two-hour break to babysit, and 45 minutes to balance my checkbook, etc. I thought "perfect - I'll get all this great stuff done, and my last load of laundry will be done just in time for me to go to bed at 10, and then I'll have adequate sleep for getting up at 6:30, and I can get to work early tomorrow." This plan worked incredibly well - until, for some reason known only to the gremlins in my dryer, my clothes weren't done when I went to pull them from the dryer. :doh:

Oh well.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm glad to hear you're okay, Ash!

I've actually got an interesting deer story. I am really quite paranoid about them. Every time I see them I slow down to a crawl because I know they could run out at any second. Well, I was on my way home one day and there were a bunch of 'em on the side of the road, so I slowed down a bit and I figured well, there are people behind me, but damn, so many deer, I'm sure they're understand. I was going like 25MPH in a 45 lane and was just waiting until I passed them.

So, the person directly behind me starts honking furiously and I'm just like eh, I'll get over it and they out of nowhere go around me and start speeding up as fast as possible and what do you think happens? 

They smashed right into one. No way it could have survived. The front of their car was completely destroyed. I like to think that deer sacrificed itself to prove my point (well, not really, it really is quite sad) but you know what I mean.


----------



## Friday (Feb 26, 2008)

Sometimes Karma is swift, I just wish it wasn't so hard on the deer.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 26, 2008)

IC honesty, even when it isn't what I wish to hear, when tempered with kindness, makes my day. Thanks, honest dispatcher dude.


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 26, 2008)

tink977 said:


> I have a problem with tweezing...its an addiction and I do it mostly when I'm upset. Pro: I have fabulous eyebrows. Con: When I don't have eyebrow hairs to pluck...I pluck them from my legs, arms or anywhere else hair grows.



IC that whenever I tweeze my eyebrows, I sneeze a lot. I don't know what's up with that.  LOL

IC that I think my best guy friend's girlfriend is an idiot. But he loves her, so whatever floats his boat.

IC that I bit my nails for the first time in MONTHS the other day. I am now reminded why I stopped. 

IC that my recent trip to KU has re-inspired me to further my education... even though I was REALLY looking forward to finishing in December.

IC that when my baby sister goes off to college, I'll be bored out of my mind because she's freakin hilarious.

I think that's enough for now...


----------



## GTAFA (Feb 26, 2008)

People complain about a boring long Oscars show.... If they don't like it, don't watch it. I love the film features (the homage to those who died is never long enough)...and if I had the power would laser Bill Conti for that rude music that cuts people off. How about we move more of the irrelevant parts of the show to another night (with those tech awards), and then give fewer oscars with less pressure on the winners to shut up?


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 26, 2008)

IC this is my latest celeb crush. Noel Fielding aka Vince Noir from The Mighty Boosh.


----------



## Aliena (Feb 26, 2008)

IC I just like Tink, when it comes to nervous tweezing. I own about a dozen different shapes and sizes of tweezers for different parts of my body. 


IC I'm really psyched about Jamie's new wheels! Cool-bunnies Missy; you deserve it! 


IC I was thinking about Swamptoad last night, realizing he hadn't posted in awhile, so it was pretty cool to see him posting on the previous page. 


IC I am glad to read Ash's car wreak, while scary, wasn't an injury accident. Take care of yourself Miss Ash and your family!

IC I really need to get my arse back to the books! But I enjoyed reading everyone's confessions and in my enjoyment, I repped about 6-of you!


----------



## Britannia (Feb 26, 2008)

IC that that one time when my boyfriend and I overslept, I actually did hear his phone go off when his mom called to come pick him up, but I went back to sleep anyways. I didn't want him get up and leave.


----------



## Aliena (Feb 26, 2008)

Britannia said:


> IC that that one time when my boyfriend and I overslept, I actually did hear his phone go off when his mom called to come pick him up, but I went back to sleep anyways. I didn't want him get up and leave.



Oh I've sooooo done this before, on more than one occasion. Sometimes have to put the world off, especially when you're in the arms of a cozy grip. 

Do you find when it's cloudy, gloomy, and raining (or snowing) it's even more tempting to turn it all off and stay in bed? 
IC, I do.


----------



## Britannia (Feb 26, 2008)

I agree with you 100% there.

I actually think about it almost every time I wake up, regardless of the weather, but gloomy weather makes it even more tempting.


----------



## FreeThinker (Feb 26, 2008)

I confess that "Role-Playing-Game" is _never_ the first thing that comes to mind when I read _RPG_.




("Rocket-Propelled-Grenade", if you were interested)


----------



## OutbackZack (Feb 26, 2008)

I confess that I have the wrost habit of passing out in my last class. So bad that my teacher once just left me there sleeping when school got out and I didn't wake up until 4:45 at my desk nearly 3 hours later in a nearly empty school with noway home.


----------



## Just_Jen (Feb 26, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> IC this is my latest celeb crush. Noel Fielding aka Vince Noir from The Mighty Boosh.



haha i confess i have the exact same crushh!!  he's just PHWOAR!



i also confess that i now feel sorry for americans. we just had an earthquake 4.7 on the scale, and i crapped myself! everyone did! we never usually get them and now i cant sleep incase it happens again. just was the scariest thing waking up to my room shaking..all my housemates woke up too... SCARY!


----------



## TeddyIsMyHero (Feb 27, 2008)

I confess I like to watch the washer do its thing on spin cycle while drinking a refreshing beverage and wonder why I never did this when I was dating.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Feb 27, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> i also confess that i now feel sorry for americans. we just had an earthquake 4.7 on the scale, and i crapped myself! everyone did! we never usually get them and now i cant sleep incase it happens again. just was the scariest thing waking up to my room shaking..all my housemates woke up too... SCARY!



I didn't even know we had an earthquake till James told me this morning. We have big trains that run right behind the house and shake the house daily (which you dont even notice after a few days). Since I pay no mind to those I can see why I wouldn't notice a 4.3 . Hope you guys are all alright though.


----------



## Shala (Feb 27, 2008)

I confess that I am in love......and it scares the crap out of me.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 27, 2008)

IC that I totally tried this idea I ripped from The Office at work today.

I sent my coworker a fax from her future self telling her to not drink the coffee for the rest of the week for it will be poisoned.


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 27, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC that I totally tried this idea I ripped from The Office at work today.
> 
> I sent my coworker a fax from her future self telling her to not drink the coffee for the rest of the week for it will be poisoned.



Stanley NOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## Carrie (Feb 27, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC that I totally tried this idea I ripped from The Office at work today.
> 
> I sent my coworker a fax from her future self telling her to not drink the coffee for the rest of the week for it will be poisoned.





themadhatter said:


> Stanley NOOOOO!!!!!!


In that spirit, I confess that I stole an annoying co-worker's stapler yesterday and fully intend to return it encased in jello.


----------



## jamie (Feb 27, 2008)

And I confess that my favorite scene from The Office was on TBS last night. The one where Jim is impersonating Dwight, full on with his own bobblehead and everything. "Bears eat beets."


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 27, 2008)

TeddyIsMyHero said:


> I confess I like to watch the washer do its thing on spin cycle while drinking a refreshing beverage and wonder why I never did this when I was dating.


I confess that a date that consisted of watching a washer on spin cycle probably wouldn't be followed by a second date.


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 27, 2008)

IC that I went to wash a load of delicates and there, sitting on the folding table...tags attached, were 2 pairs of black cotton panties in my size! I washed them in hot water and kept them. I am now a panty thief! >.> <.<


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 27, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC that I totally tried this idea I ripped from The Office at work today.
> 
> I sent my coworker a fax from her future self telling her to not drink the coffee for the rest of the week for it will be poisoned.



IC that I too have stolen ideas from The Office. I once hid my friend's cell phone in the ceiling tiles and called it- I think Jim did that to Andy when he had the "Rockin' Robin" ringtone. Anyways, I just about died laughing when she went bananas looking for it.

I *really *want to put someone's desk stuff in a vending machine...



On another note, I had a field trip for my clinical rotation to the children's cancer clinic today. I'm sort of emotionally drained now. But, it also re-affirmed the fact that I want to donate my hair to Locks of Love. I had started thinking about it a while back, but today solidified my goal. Just a few more inches...


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Feb 27, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> IC that I too have stolen ideas from The Office. I once hid my friend's cell phone in the ceiling tiles and called it- I think Jim did that to Andy when he had the "Rockin' Robin" ringtone. Anyways, I just about died laughing when she went bananas looking for it..



OMG I so have to do this - we have a co-worker from HE!! that deserves to go mad looking for her cell (unfortunately is ALWAYS attached to her damned ear!:doh:


----------



## SMA413 (Feb 28, 2008)

Wait til she goes to the restroom or something. Hopefully she's not ALWAYS on it... 

I've also moved the same co-worker's car to a different parking lot. Again, I almost died laughing when she started freaking out. It's a good thing she's my best friend and can handle the harrassment.


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 28, 2008)

IC that I've rickrolled the hell out of myself the past couple of days.

This Astley fellow's not half bad.


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 28, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> IC that I went to wash a load of delicates and there, sitting on the folding table...tags attached, were 2 pairs of black cotton panties in my size! I washed them in hot water and kept them. I am now a panty thief! >.> <.<



Panty fairy strikes again!


----------



## CAMellie (Feb 28, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Panty fairy strikes again!




I really needed black panties, too! It was like the panty gods were smiling down upon me. They said "And unto you will come the gift of still-tagged black cotton panties...and it will be good. Amen"


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 28, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> IC that I've rickrolled the hell out of myself the past couple of days.
> 
> This Astley fellow's not half bad.



IIIII just wanna tell you how I'm feeeling...try to make you understaaand...


----------



## goofy girl (Feb 28, 2008)

IC that I have finally realized that those stupid paper toilet seat protector cover things in public restrooms make more of a mess than there would be without one. I think there should be some kind of Lysol wipes thing in restrooms instead.


----------



## CleverBomb (Feb 29, 2008)

I have joined a cult.
It's not so bad, really.
The bowing toward Cupertino, CA five times a day does get tiresome though.

-Rusty (13" MacBook, black)


----------



## mejix (Feb 29, 2008)

random supernatural event #3: the return of boteroesque babe

last night boteroesque babe appeared to me in a dream. a friend was putting small light bulbs on the pavement of a bridge in the old san juan. (which didn't look at all like the old san juan). we have to do this fast, i am waiting in the car keeping an eye on the cops. boteroesque babe appears out of nowhere and starts talking to me while im arranging the grocery thats spilling out of the car. a cop comes. at this point then boteroesque babe is moving stuff around inside the car, trying to find something, while im trying to arrange things so they dont fall from the car.


random supernatural event #1- polter-cereal
random supernatural event #2- singing girl

*


----------



## jamie (Feb 29, 2008)

I confess I keep seeing the word ravioli when skimming over the thread title.


----------



## Tina (Feb 29, 2008)

That's because I worded it subliminilally. Or sumpthin.' Please make mine with cheese and spinach and a tomato cream sauce. Would you like some wine with it, gorgeous?


----------



## ripley (Feb 29, 2008)

My phone bill is usually about fifty to sixty dollars. I opened my new bill and it was $1,061.28.

I confess I nearly had a conniption fit.

I called the phone company earlier...they said that happened to everyone this month, a mistake in their system, and they gave me a $1,010 credit. 


Whew.


----------



## furious styles (Feb 29, 2008)

ripley said:


> My phone bill is usually about fifty to sixty dollars. I opened my new bill and it was $1,061.28.
> 
> I confess I nearly had a conniption fit.
> 
> ...



i thought it was the midnight calls the strapping young chap you met in sri lanka ...


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 29, 2008)

CleverBomb said:


> I have joined a cult.
> It's not so bad, really.
> The bowing toward Cupertino, CA five times a day does get tiresome though.
> 
> -Rusty (13" MacBook, black)



Can't rep you, but welcome... Welcome, brother.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 29, 2008)

IC I got pulled over today and handed 3 tickets. III. 

I've named them.

WHAT. (being that he didn't state what this one was for, even if it was the cause for me to be pulled over in the first place) 
THE.
FUCK.

Getting a ticket for not having your seat belt on when the officer approaches my car? I'm sorry that I needed to take it off to get to my license and registration .. or did I really need to wait for you to ask for it? 

Or you'd think that me noticing the cop behind me putting on his lights and me trying to wave to him that I was going to drive a few feet to make a right onto a side road as to avoid creating a traffic hazard on the insanely busy road would not of been cause for alarm, but apparently that is also a ticket right there. 

The original cause for the ticket? I'm not sure, since the asshole did not circle that part. Although, he did come up to me and say "I don't want to hear it, take it up in court" and basically nothing else. Smooth move. I ain't payin' shit. 

You'd also think that not having any points on my license or even one warning after having my license for like ever would of made a difference, but, WRONG. 

This is basically exactly what he looked like too.


----------



## ripley (Mar 1, 2008)

mfdoom said:


> i thought it was the midnight calls the strapping young chap you met in SoCal ...



Fixed that for ya. :kiss2:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 1, 2008)

IC that I *LOVE* sleeping in on Saturdays (me thinks me should retire soon) as I am NOT a morning person and have to get up at 6am during the week!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 1, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Wait til she goes to the restroom or something. Hopefully she's not ALWAYS on it...
> 
> I've also moved the same co-worker's car to a different parking lot. Again, I almost died laughing when she started freaking out. It's a good thing she's my best friend and can handle the harassment.



OK I couldn't get her phone but I was able to scam her blessed cigarettes (she is a 2 packer a day, takes incessant smoke breaks ALL day long during work hours) and hid them in the kitchen freezer...she went NUTS looking for her smokes...yelling, stomping, whining....temper tantrum (she is 45) and when she went to get the coffee about 2 hours later (she MUST have been jonesin BAD) she found them. "OH! I must have put them in here when I made coffee!" :doh:


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 1, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> OK I couldn't get her phone but I was able to scam her blessed cigarettes (she is a 2 packer a day, takes incessant smoke breaks ALL day long during work hours) and hid them in the kitchen freezer...she went NUTS looking for her smokes...yelling, stomping, whining....temper tantrum (she is 45) and when she went to get the coffee about 2 hours later (she MUST have been jonesin BAD) she found them. "OH! I must have put them in here when I made coffee!" :doh:



Hahahaha- love it


----------



## Aliena (Mar 2, 2008)

IC I became all giddy inside when to my surprise, in the mail, was my kitty-kat-klock that I got off eBay!


I immediately put the hubby to work and she's hanging on my wall blinking her eyes and swinging her tail!






She's a doll!


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 2, 2008)

IC that as I went to log in here, instead of typing "dimensionsmagazine' into my browser..I typed "chocolate" :huh:


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Mar 3, 2008)

I confess that after finding this video I want to immediately get on a plane and go to Both Guns Blazing's house to get all cutesy over Corbin the Hedgehog.

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=29125970


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 3, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I confess that after finding this video I want to immediately get on a plane and go to Both Guns Blazing's house to get all cutesy over Corbin the Hedgehog.
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&VideoID=29125970



AWWW, but yeah, I don't blame you. He was licking my face the other day. It was beyond adorable.


----------



## saucywench (Mar 4, 2008)

IC that it was in the 70s yesterday and this morning it's snowing. The surface is too warm for it to stick to the roads, but the grass, trees, and vehicles are getting covered. We don't have much on the ground here in the central Arkansas area, but just an hour to the north they have reported 12 inches. It's really pretty coming down, a nice treat in the south before we usher in spring.


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Mar 4, 2008)

saucywench said:


> IC that it was in the 70s yesterday and this morning it's snowing. The surface is too warm for it to stick to the roads, but the grass, trees, and vehicles are getting covered. We don't have much on the ground here in the central Arkansas area, but just an hour to the north they have reported 12 inches. It's really pretty coming down, a nice treat in the south before we usher in spring.



Meez Saucy, I can treat you for a couple of weeks with the snow up here. As a matter of fact, you can have all of it, because that's the generous kind of gal I am  yeah, it's nice up here right now, too. Well, 52*F... that's 10 degrees below balmy, so it's right at Level: "good enough for now."


...Now here's Ted with sports


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 4, 2008)

IC that I might, for the first time ever, be able to watch LOST during its original airings on TV. I'm almost caught up.


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 4, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> IC that I might, for the first time ever, be able to watch LOST during its original airings on TV. I'm almost caught up.



Seriously, waiting a week between episodes is close to unbearable. I was concerned about where they were headed, but I was quite reassured by last week. Catch up so I can gush to you about it! We should have a marathoning of LOST someday.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 4, 2008)

IC that I love when a song on my iPod ends right when I get to where I'm going....


It's the simple things that amuse me


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 4, 2008)

IC that i keep trying to cut myself off from everything, it gets harder every day to bother talking to people hmph


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 4, 2008)

ripley said:


> My phone bill is usually about fifty to sixty dollars. I opened my new bill and it was $1,061.28.
> 
> I confess I nearly had a conniption fit.
> 
> ...




Been there...scares the _____ out of ya, doesn't it. We once got a $1300+ water bill...a mix up over the water authority having changed our meter and not compensating for it...it took a month of US having to prove to THEM that THEY changed the meter.


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 4, 2008)

IC that I'm pretty sure I know what it feels like to be a crack addict right now. I want cookies so badly that I am literally throwing things around and crying and acting all kinds of f'ed up. Poor Steve has no idea what's wrong and I don't want to tell him that I'm having a tantrum like a 4 year old because I want cookies.


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 4, 2008)

i confess i voteddd todayyyy. whoo WHOOOO.

*adds "i voted!" sticker to her collection*

ain't no mortal-kombat-sub-zero-major-ice-storm gonna stop this broad.


----------



## Ash (Mar 4, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> Seriously, waiting a week between episodes is close to unbearable. I was concerned about where they were headed, but I was quite reassured by last week. Catch up so I can gush to you about it! We should have a marathoning of LOST someday.



I've been after him to watch them for this very same reason. Memorial Day (*fingers crossed*) LOST pow-wow!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 4, 2008)

IC that I had a totally SHITTY day at work and I don't CARE that people are morons!

Whew, I feel MUCH better!


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 4, 2008)

Ashley said:


> I've been after him to watch them for this very same reason. Memorial Day (*fingers crossed*) LOST pow-wow!



YES. YES YES YES.


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 4, 2008)

Ashley said:


> I've been after him to watch them for this very same reason. Memorial Day (*fingers crossed*) LOST pow-wow!





Blackjack said:


> YES. YES YES YES.



I'll bring season 3!


----------



## ripley (Mar 4, 2008)

I confess my dog was a little on fire yesterday.


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 4, 2008)

ripley said:


> I confess my dog was a little on fire yesterday.



Just a little? I'm glad it wasn't a lot!

Is your dog okay?


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 4, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> I'll bring season 3!



Heck, remind me and I'll bring all three seasons.


----------



## ripley (Mar 4, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> Just a little? I'm glad it wasn't a lot!
> 
> Is your dog okay?





Yup, she's fine, just a little...singed, lol. I had a votive (in a glass holder) on the coffee table, and she has that long collie fur...all of a sudden, flames! I screamed, my sister (who was closer) slapped the fire out, and my dog wondered what the fuss was about.  OMG the smell though!


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 4, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Heck, remind me and I'll bring all three seasons.



(((((((Beej)))))))



ripley said:


> Yup, she's fine, just a little...singed, lol. I had a votive (in a glass holder) on the coffee table, and she has that long collie fur...all of a sudden, flames! I screamed, my sister (who was closer) slapped the fire out, and my dog wondered what the fuss was about.  OMG the smell though!



Oh no! lol, I'm glad she's okay! I can only imagine the smell... I'd say febreze if it's dog safe.  I'm happy to know your dog barely noticed, and I hope you're not too traumatized!


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 5, 2008)

ripley said:


> Yup, she's fine, just a little...singed, lol. I had a votive (in a glass holder) on the coffee table, and she has that long collie fur...all of a sudden, flames! I screamed, my sister (who was closer) slapped the fire out, and my dog wondered what the fuss was about.  OMG the smell though!



Heh.

Had this happen with a cat belonging to an ex of mine, while I was visiting her place.

Both she and the cat were very excitable, so when she (the ex) got up screaming to swat the flames off the cat, poor little Moushka (seriously ) tore out of the room.

Past all the wicker...

...and the dried flower arrangements. 



Fortunately, the fire had burned itself out before hurting the wee beastie, or setting anything else alight...but yeah, that_ smell_ is _something!_


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 5, 2008)

ripley said:


> I confess my dog was a little on fire yesterday.



Were you trying to make chinese food? :bow: (see...the hat makes it funnier!) 

I'm going to hell...


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 5, 2008)

ripley said:


> Yup, she's fine, just a little...singed, lol. I had a votive (in a glass holder) on the coffee table, and she has that long collie fur...all of a sudden, flames! I screamed, my sister (who was closer) slapped the fire out, and my dog wondered what the fuss was about.  OMG the smell though!



poor doggie! I'm so glad she's okay. that is just the tiniest bit hilarious, but only because she's okay of course


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 5, 2008)

Glad your dog is okay, Rip!


I confess that last night at yoga, I attempted to do something I'd never thought I'd do...and while, my body is screaming at me this morning...IC I am damn proud!  Who's says fat chicks can't throw their weight around? 


The asana is called Crow's Pose or Bakasana. 

View attachment crowbig.jpg


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 5, 2008)

ripley said:


> Yup, she's fine, just a little...singed, Lil. I had a votive (in a glass holder) on the coffee table, and she has that long collie fur...all of a sudden, flames! I screamed, my sister (who was closer) slapped the fire out, and my dog wondered what the fuss was about. :roll eyes: MG the smell though!



I confess I will be pointing this one out to my wife...the candle queen. We have 2 dogs, and 3 cats...two of them long haired...and she thinks it's silly to insist that if you leave the room the candles be out. This is exactly the scenario I keep telling her, and keep getting  as a response.


----------



## ripley (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone!  You're all so nice. Except madhatter who is indeed going to hell. ; )

Doggie is doing just fine and the smell was gone within a few minutes thanks to an open window.

And yeah Lizzie, it was kinda funny after we were sure she wasn't hurt. And if anyone was going to go up in flames I'd prefer it were disGracie.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 5, 2008)

IC that I have left the house with candles burning, thank GOODNESS the angels were watching!


----------



## Tina (Mar 5, 2008)

Jersey!! Please don't do that any more, okay?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 5, 2008)

Promise!


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 5, 2008)

I will admit that I am completely in looooove with my new Ipod. It holds AAAALLLL of my music (my other one was 4 years old and tooooo small), aaaand, if my computer dies I have a backup of my tunes. If I lost 'em all, well I'd probably go mental and jump off of a bridge, nooo joke. ABSOLIUTELY a necessary investment of a small part of my tax return, noooo question.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 6, 2008)

IC that I am in very, very new territory. After a good deal of cramming, I'm finally caught up on _LOST_- all the way. I saw this week's episode as it aired, instead of long after.

This is... it's weird.


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 6, 2008)

I confess that the last time I got a haircut was in 1991.

That haircut is now old enough to have a driver's licence.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 7, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> I confess that the last time I got a haircut was in 1991.
> 
> That haircut is now old enough to have a driver's licence.


This reminds me that my driving license could have a driving license of its own for about one and a half year, now. In september, it will turn 20. :blink:


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 7, 2008)

IC that I had a presentation in one of my classes today. I have no idea what I said, but from what my classmates said, I didn't totally screw up.


I must C that I HATE speaking in front of large groups of people... and my mom thinks I should get a job substitute teaching.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 7, 2008)

I took a giant leap off a cliff career-wise today. My heart is in my throat.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 7, 2008)

Ashley said:


> I've been after him to watch them for this very same reason. Memorial Day (*fingers crossed*) LOST pow-wow!



Oooo, ooo, I just started (only have the pilot under my belt) but I plan to soldier through a bunch of it next week while I'm still home recovering. Hopefully I'll be able to join the pow-wow.


----------



## Ash (Mar 7, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Oooo, ooo, I just started (only have the pilot under my belt) but I plan to soldier through a bunch of it next week while I'm still home recovering. Hopefully I'll be able to join the pow-wow.



Oh man, it's a good thing you don't have to leave the house. It's going to suck you in. 

Woo! More fatties for the pow-wow!


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 7, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Oooo, ooo, I just started (only have the pilot under my belt) but I plan to soldier through a bunch of it next week while I'm still home recovering. Hopefully I'll be able to join the pow-wow.



If you're not all caught up by then, I have all of the DVDs and I plan on bringing them to Memorial Day. I have no problem with watching it all again... I have to, anyways, 'cause I wanna write an essay or two on it.

Yes, I'm a bit obsessed.


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 8, 2008)

Steve and I just started getting LOST from Netflix. We've only seen the first four episodes. So far, it's been OK, but I really don't see what all the fuss is about. I really hope it improves with the next disc.


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 8, 2008)

IC that I have never seen Lost and have NO desire to see Lost (EVER).


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 8, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> IC that I am in very, very new territory. After a good deal of cramming, I'm finally caught up on _LOST_- all the way. I saw this week's episode as it aired, instead of long after.
> 
> This is... it's weird.



SO JEALOUS! I've been lost (heh) in dvd land. I watched the first two episodes of this season and am now totally lost again (heh). I've been scouring the internet to find the rest of them as my ancient laptop refuses to run the stream off the ABC site. I know I've complained about this before, but it kills me.

WHAT'S HAPPENING??!?!? Okay, don't tell me.

I actually really hate being addicted to TV, I'm not one to cancel appointments or dates because of it, but then I resent falling behind.


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 8, 2008)

IC that im a complete nutcake sometimes! 

i walked home from work all giggly and happy because it was chucking it down with rain and i had def leppard on the ipod  i also grooved and danced in puddles..this is in public hahah!  but now i feel so happy WAW


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 8, 2008)

*IC I am a sudoku NERD*


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 8, 2008)

IC I did a 5k run/walk this morning at the butt crack of dawn. It was the first time I had done anything like that.


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 8, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> IC I did a 5k run/walk this morning at the butt crack of dawn. It was the first time I had done anything like that.



woo go you!!!


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 8, 2008)

i confess ... and this is a confession if i've ever heard one... 

i am hopelessly, HOPELESSLY addicted to_ randy jackson's_ *america's best dance crew*.

and for the record. i'm a jabbawockeez girl all the way.


----------



## supersoup (Mar 8, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> i confess ... and this is a confession if i've ever heard one...
> 
> i am hopelessly, HOPELESSLY addicted to_ randy jackson's_ *america's best dance crew*.
> 
> and for the record. i'm a jabbawockeez girl all the way.



OMG.

my secret obsession. and i'm a jabbawockeez fan as well.

you and me boo. it's magical.


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 8, 2008)

supersoup said:


> OMG.
> 
> my secret obsession. and i'm a jabbawockeez fan as well.
> 
> you and me boo. it's magical.



soupy soup soupsters! yes!!! let's go get masks and cause break-dancing mayhem all over ohio!!! we'll call our dance crew ... "cold soup" or something. :smitten:


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 8, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I took a giant leap off a cliff career-wise today. My heart is in my throat.




Good luck. Hopefully the landing will be a soft one.


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 8, 2008)

IC that I love my brother Jason more than life itself!

*during a phone call discussing my current lack of a job*

Me: I feel like a sponge...a blob.
Jason: Yep, that's you....SpongeBlob Fattypants!


I laughed until I had to pee!! I <3 him SO much! :wubu:


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 8, 2008)

IC that I just re-read my last post...and laughed until I choked. :blink:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 8, 2008)

supersoup said:


> OMG.
> 
> my secret obsession. and i'm a jabbawockeez fan as well.
> 
> you and me boo. it's magical.



LOVE them! Let's start a fan club!


----------



## cold comfort (Mar 8, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> LOVE them! Let's start a fan club!



okay, okay. i can still work with this. ummm um ... the cold soup chiks?

WHA WHAAAAAAAAA?!


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 8, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> i confess ... and this is a confession if i've ever heard one...
> 
> i am hopelessly, HOPELESSLY addicted to_ randy jackson's_ *america's best dance crew*.
> 
> and for the record. i'm a jabbawockeez girl all the way.



I was rooting for the crew on skates from Kokomo. I felt obligated - the whole midwest thing.

It's pretty awesome, though!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 8, 2008)

cold comfort said:


> okay, okay. i can still work with this. ummm um ... the cold soup chiks?
> 
> WHA WHAAAAAAAAA?!



OMG ...I think I LOVE that!


----------



## themadhatter (Mar 8, 2008)

I confess that...in spite of the snow, in spite of the wind, in spite of the raging blizzard blowing outside, thereby making wheeled travel impossible and causing the jackknifed truck diiiiirectly across the street from my house:

DOOOOOK SUUUUCCCKKKSSS!!!!!


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 9, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> IC that im a complete nutcake sometimes!
> 
> i walked home from work all giggly and happy because it was chucking it down with rain and i had def leppard on the ipod  i also grooved and danced in puddles..this is in public hahah!  but now i feel so happy WAW



I do those kinds of things too. Makes life happier. :bow:


----------



## ripley (Mar 9, 2008)

Night before last: -18 F
Last night: -17 F


I confess I WANT SPRING.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 9, 2008)

Here you are: 

View attachment sprungfeder.gif


----------



## CleverBomb (Mar 9, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Here you are:


That's not an uncommon reaction to Ripley.
Sproing!!!! ;-)
-Rusty


----------



## Tina (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm feeling very misunderstood and misrepresented these days. It's really frustrating.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 10, 2008)

IC that I should be working on clinical prep paperwork/in bed already... and yet here I am. LOL


----------



## mossystate (Mar 11, 2008)

Being a thin..skinny..bony...whatever..woman...is NOT a bad thing. It can be so not your preference and not what gets your stuff hard...but..how about cool it with the ugliness. And, no, this is not directed at any person in particular, just getting a little tired of the attitude.


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 11, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Being a thin..skinny..bony...whatever..woman...is NOT a bad thing. It can be so not your preference and not what gets your stuff hard...but..how about cool it with the ugliness. And, no, this is not directed at any person in particular, just getting a little tired of the attitude.



.......................................


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 11, 2008)

mossystate said:


> Being a thin..skinny..bony...whatever..woman...is NOT a bad thing. It can be so not your preference and not what gets your stuff hard...but..how about cool it with the ugliness. And, no, this is not directed at any person in particular, just getting a little tired of the attitude.



Thank.you.

that is all...

Oh and I got her for you, goofy!


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 11, 2008)

IC I don't know what the hell I love you but can't committ to you means.


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 11, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Thank.you.
> 
> that is all...
> 
> Oh and I got her for you, goofy!



Thank YOU! and I honestly never realized that I rep the same people over and over...but apparently I do!! :happy:


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 11, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> IC I don't know what the hell I love you but can't committ to you means.



I have allot of things that I love but could never commit to. Sometimes, as much as you love something (or someone) there are things that you know you just can't commit to. Give it time, you never know when things will change


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 11, 2008)

i confess im not really a chipmunk

nor is my name larry

and once i accidently ate someone elses dinner salad at a meal, not knowing it wasnt mine (they never said a word)


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 11, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> i confess im not really a chipmunk
> 
> nor is my name larry
> 
> and once i accidently ate someone elses dinner salad at a meal, not knowing it wasnt mine (they never said a word)



What did they eat if you were eating their salad?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 11, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> i confess im not really a chipmunk
> 
> nor is my name larry
> 
> and once i accidently ate someone elses dinner salad at a meal, not knowing it wasnt mine (they never said a word)



Yo! IC Larry was the first person I spoke to on Dims! What's up?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 11, 2008)

IC that I am Thick...I am from Jersey...and I *am* a chick!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 11, 2008)

IC that I just spent the last half hour googling "how to fold laundry"

I am a sad sad man.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 11, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC that I just spent the last half hour googling "how to fold laundry"
> 
> I am a sad sad man.



*L*

I might know how, but, when I throw in a load of my roomie's laundry ( a gesture of kindness on my part, because he has little free time ), he insists that I do not attempt to fold the clothing. He is meticulous with it..me?...well, let's just say I prefer to shove things into drawers and onto hangers, and then swear, when I have to do major ironing.


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 11, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC that I just spent the last half hour googling "how to fold laundry"
> 
> I am a sad sad man.



Did you find out how? Once on Martha Stewart's show she had a segment on how to make a bed....so maybe check out her website or something? She does that kind of stuff.


----------



## sweet&fat (Mar 11, 2008)

IC that I still miss someone, and it sucks. He's adorable, but he's also poison and that part is not going to change. Why do I wish things were different? I know it's impossible. Sigh.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 11, 2008)

IC that I laughed out loud when I saw a black Corvette in traffic next to me. Their license plate said "CRISIS"... I wish I got a pic. It was priceless.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Mar 11, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> IC that I still miss someone, and it sucks. He's adorable, but he's also poison and that part is not going to change. Why do I wish things were different? I know it's impossible. Sigh.



I so know the feeling, Sweet....I feel ya...we always want what we can't have....the 'bad boys' just aren't healthy...yanno?


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Mar 12, 2008)

IC I just spent a bit of money that I didn't need to but totally wanted to! I got all 3 seasons of The Mighty Boosh, The 2 seasons of The I.T. Crowd (yay!), and Garth Marenghi's Darkplace. I am SOOOOOOOO excited! My DVD player at home is dead so when I get back I have to buy one anyway, so might as well get a multi region player so I can watch all my fave brit shows.


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 12, 2008)

IC that when a woman winks at me, I still have to ask her if she has an eyelash or something else in her eye.


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 12, 2008)

IC that im going to kill my loud housemates downstairs..his laugh is like a hyena..ARHG


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 12, 2008)

Enough already, Mr. Caliendo. You're just not that funny.


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 12, 2008)

IC I'm a huge fan of Freddy Mercury and only in the past couple of years did I fully realize how amazing his voice was. I haven't decided if I like this video, but it's very worthwhile, and has the gorgeous Montserrat Cabelle singing with him. (warning: for those allergic to opera, you'll get a healthy dose of it if you watch it )


----------



## Tina (Mar 12, 2008)

Wish I could rep you for this, Joy, (out of rep) it's wonderful. This performance makes sense when you look at Queen's _Bohemian Rhapsody_. Words cannot convey just how much I love Freddie and have since I my teens. I've long wondered just what he'd be doing were he still alive. This is my favorite Queen song.


----------



## Ash (Mar 12, 2008)

Tina said:


> This is my favorite Queen song.



Mine too! Amazing song.


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 12, 2008)

I'd find "Bohemian Rhapsody" a lot easier to take if it made sense!

Great vocals by Freddie, and Brian May's guitar playing is at its heroic best...almost good enough to forgive the _trash_ lyrics...but not quite. It's a shame to see such ability wasted on such banal material.

Might as well be saying "hey diddle-de-I, diddle-de-o, Fa-la-la..." 



But then, I'm a real snob about songwriting (some say).



*Edit:* "Somebody To Love", on the other hand, while not up to Kristofferson levels of writing, makes sense, is tuneful, and leaves lots of room for the performers to do their own thing.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 12, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ADh8Fs3YdU

Beautiful song. My favorite from them. Sometimes gets me all misty eyed.

Whatever happens, I'll leave it all to chance
Another heartache, another failed romance
On and on, does anybody know what we are living for


I guess I'm learning, I must be warmer now
I'll soon be turning, round the corner now
Outside the dawn is breaking
But inside in the dark I'm aching to be free

The show must go on
The show must go on
Inside my heart is breaking
My make-up may be flaking
But my smile still stays on


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 12, 2008)

Tina said:


> Wish I could rep you for this, Joy, (out of rep) it's wonderful. This performance makes sense when you look at Queen's _Bohemian Rhapsody_. Words cannot convey just how much I love Freddie and have since I my teens. I've long wondered just what he'd be doing were he still alive. This is my favorite Queen song.





Ashley said:


> Mine too! Amazing song.



I love that one too! I grew up loving all the standard hits of Queen, but this has to be my favorite song of Freddy's.

Tina, since you liked the other video, you'll probably like this one...I love it.

And, as a new*ish* Freddy fan, his death didn't really touch me much when it happened, and I couldn't remember how it came about. This explained a lot and was quite touching. I could go on and on...there's so much great Queen stuff on youtube.


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 12, 2008)

Methinks we need a Queen thread 

one of my favorites: http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=rNBWf54RvsI

and FT? Who the _hell_ made the rule a song had to make any sense at all to be good?

oh, and have some fun with these vocal outtakes from Rhapsody (while I go off and find a Queen thread )
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=0nFFqIwnE3w
(check the MASSIVE vocal crack at 6:31!)


----------



## bexy (Mar 12, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> IC that i keep trying to cut myself off from everything, it gets harder every day to bother talking to people hmph



*except me cos i rawk  luv ya babe!
smile 
xxx*


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 12, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> Methinks we need a Queen thread
> 
> one of my favorites: http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=rNBWf54RvsI
> 
> and FT? Who the _hell_ made the rule a song had to make any sense at all to be good?


Wow! Another new one for me..thank you for posting that one, Wag! 

I'm all for a Queen thread, too!


----------



## Ash (Mar 12, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Wow! Another new one for me..thank you for posting that one, Wag!
> 
> I'm all for a Queen thread, too!



Yes! I love Queen!


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 12, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Yes! I love Queen!



I want her picture off our money.


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 12, 2008)

A Queen thread? Oh, don't be ridiculous.

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38069


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 12, 2008)

And speaking of Dynamic Vocalists...


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 13, 2008)

So they've turned _The Ruins_ into a movie. That book creeped the shit out of me two years ago, and IC that I really, _really_ hope that they don't fuck it up.

Although it does look like they have, just from the commercial.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 13, 2008)

IC that I really hate this new therapist that was just hired at the hospital. Her arrogance is out of control and is already talking trash about everyone else behind their backs. 

Not to mention referring to some one with autism as "hopeless" when you're supposed to be y'know, treating them is pretty frightening. Also, beyond obnoxious and unprofessional. 

Gah, must kill it with fire.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 13, 2008)

Also, IC that I really want to see _Doomsday_ because it reminds me so damn much of the Mad Max movies... again, based on the commercials.


----------



## ripley (Mar 13, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> So they've turned _The Ruins_ into a movie. That book creeped the shit out of me two years ago, and IC that I really, _really_ hope that they don't fuck it up.
> 
> Although it does look like they have, just from the commercial.





I wasn't all that impressed with the book...okay, but nowhere near the depth of _A Simple Plan_.


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 14, 2008)

IC that i know i have to get out of bed and get ready to go out..but i really just cant be bothered!!!


----------



## Tina (Mar 14, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> I love that one too! I grew up loving all the standard hits of Queen, but this has to be my favorite song of Freddy's.
> 
> Tina, since you liked the other video, you'll probably like this one...I love it.
> 
> And, as a new*ish* Freddy fan, his death didn't really touch me much when it happened, and I couldn't remember how it came about. This explained a lot and was quite touching. I could go on and on...there's so much great Queen stuff on youtube.


Thank you, Joy. That was beautiful. The interview, too. I remember being devastated when he died. They were one of my favorite groups, and I knew I was going to miss Freddie's angelic voice and always wonder what he would do next. I do, and I do.

He was such a private guy that it came as a shock. Still makes me sad to think about it. Thank you for the links.


Wagimawr said:


> Methinks we need a Queen thread
> 
> one of my favorites: http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=rNBWf54RvsI


Thanks, Wag. Gotta love that hair.


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 14, 2008)

IC I can't stop singing the dixieland "ICE CREAM" song.


----------



## Amatrix (Mar 14, 2008)

i confess i get kinda turned on when i watch red lobster spots on the tv.
:doh:

the butter dripping all over that sweet succulent lobster, and it all looks so fresh and delish... then they show it all with a cheddar biscut...
:huh:
my heart starts to beat and my lips tingle, like when you think about a first kiss... then i can feel it all over.and they make me smile.

its a very strange thing.i know.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 14, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> i confess i get kinda turned on when i watch red lobster spots on the tv.
> :doh:
> 
> the butter dripping all over that sweet succulent lobster, and it all looks so fresh and delish... then they show it all with a cheddar biscut...
> ...



Foodee and WB both have confession threads, too. This would be well placed at either!


----------



## ekmanifest (Mar 14, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> i confess i get kinda turned on when i watch red lobster spots on the tv.
> :doh:
> 
> the butter dripping all over that sweet succulent lobster, and it all looks so fresh and delish... then they show it all with a cheddar biscut...
> ...



Oooh . . . and what about those garlicky bread things there . .


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 15, 2008)

IC that I find it both amusing and down right irritating how the same few people take even the happiest, most light hearted thread and turn it into a big huge controversial debate.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 16, 2008)

IC that I'm completely in love with my best friend and am too chicken to tell her 


and a side note, I am also guilty of getting that little feeling en mis pantalones when I see those commercials for new food at Red Lobster...but damn those biscuits are a godsend!


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 16, 2008)

I confess that I totally felt sexually attracted to Chimpi for a few seconds when I first talked to him. lol

Okay I'm just kidding about that. However, I WILL confess that I wanted to make out with my cousin... and I sorta still do. But it's not my fault! She's a total babe!


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 16, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> IC that I'm completely in love with my best friend and am too chicken to tell her
> 
> 
> and a side note, I am also guilty of getting that little feeling en mis pantalones when I see those commercials for new food at Red Lobster...but damn those biscuits are a godsend!



I think someone posted the recipe for the biscuits on the Foodee Board.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 16, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> I confess that I totally felt sexually attracted to Chimpi for a few seconds when I first talked to him. lol
> 
> Okay I'm just kidding about that. However, I WILL confess that I wanted to make out with my cousin... and I sorta still do. But it's not my fault! She's a total babe!



TOO MUCH INFORMATION. 

DO NOT PASS GO, DO NOT COLLECT $200.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 16, 2008)

I confess Ripley will love this confession:

Last night, I dreamed I was a character in a Jane Austen-like novel.  Now I don't know whether to reveal the plot or not, as I'm tempted to write the book myself!


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 16, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> IC that I find it both amusing and down right irritating how the same few people take even the happiest, most light hearted thread and turn it into a big huge controversial debate.



IC that I'm pissed that the system won't let me rep Goofy for this!


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 16, 2008)

IC that i feel like im working all the time. Even in general conversation i just feel like im being a social worker and im not even qualified yet. its just constant. and i seem to have to keep defending my profession which is driving me insane. Im even dreaming about doing social work stuff, which is sooo creepy! last night i dreamt i was helping a psycho killer get closer to his mum so that he wouldnt target women for murder and rape anymore..i mean..wtf?!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 16, 2008)

IC I am so psyched to see the play version of "Nights at the Circus," in an hour and a half. YAYAYAYAYAYAYAY!


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 16, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> IC that I'm pissed that the system won't let me rep Goofy for this!



It's the thought that counts


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 16, 2008)

IC that I noticed I had *1,234 *posts and got all excited..what a fun number


----------



## SparklingBBW (Mar 16, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> IC that I noticed I had *1,234 *posts and got all excited..what a fun number



IC that my ex and I used to always kiss when one of us noticed that the clock read 12:34. 


Gena


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 16, 2008)

IC that I was craving ice cream so bad today I finally ran out and got a few ice cream sandwiches, but before eating, for some reason in the middle of the store in front of the freezer I felt the need to start singing "Faithfully" from Journey .. in the direction of the sandwiches. 

WTF Justin. 

Being apart ain't easy on this love affair .. two strangers learn to fall in love again .. I get the joy of rediscovering you .. oooh. you stand by me

I'm forever yours
Faithfully

It was epic. this Love of ours. It was doomed to fail though, what with me like eating it when I got in the car.


----------



## Amatrix (Mar 17, 2008)

lol
IC i totally have a crush on justin or BGB for that last one...

normally its She Spider by Mew, and im in the chip/candy isle... what a torrid love affair!


and IC that im happy im not the only one who gets all "excited" about the cheedar biscuts from RL, or RL for that matter.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 17, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> and IC that im happy im not the only one who gets all "excited" about the cheedar biscuts from RL, or RL for that matter.



IC that I've meet someone with great taste


----------



## ripley (Mar 17, 2008)

I confess my sister insisted we watch "I Can Make You Thin" on TLC...and we're both watching it, sitting here eating cake with double frosting.


----------



## Amatrix (Mar 17, 2008)

IC that free2beme04 is awesome.
shes smart and funny.

and 
IC that i wish i could move to be closer to my love.

really.

and IC that i love snickerdoodle cookies with a tub of vanilla frosting


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 17, 2008)

IC when a woman wants to hold my hand, I move my wallet to my front pant pocket away from her.


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 17, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> IC when a woman wants to hold my hand, I move my wallet to my front pant pocket away from her.



IC that this frustrates my inner pickpocket


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 17, 2008)

I can't stop thinking about this guy: http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10441894

but now just is not the best time for us to get another dog.


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 17, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> IC that this frustrates my inner pickpocket



IC that when a lady invites me to see her coin collection, I am always disappointed I don't get to see any coins. Why do I fall for that trap everytime? maybe it wouldn't be so bad if there were complementary beverages and cookies to compensate for the loss of seeing a Benjamin Franklin 50 cent piece.


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 17, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> IC that when a lady invites me to see her coin collection, I am always disappointed I don't get to see any coins. Why do I fall for that trap everytime? maybe it wouldn't be so bad if there were complementary beverages and cookies to compensate for the loss of seeing a Benjamin Franklin 50 cent piece.



IC that I have many varieties of beverages and snack items. Wanna see my coin collection? :batting:


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 17, 2008)

Will I actually get to see coins?


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 17, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> Will I actually get to see coins?



um....yes? *scrambles around in the couch cushions looking for coins*


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 17, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> um....yes? *scrambles around in the couch cushions looking for coins*[/QUOTE}
> 
> IC I miss when people used to enjoy going out for ice cream and getting to know one another. Sometimes I feel like I am completely out of step with the whole dating/courting routine.


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 17, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> CAMellie said:
> 
> 
> > um....yes? *scrambles around in the couch cushions looking for coins*[/QUOTE}
> ...


----------



## Oona (Mar 17, 2008)

I confess that I made and error in judgement and lost my job; but, all in all its been a good thing... I'm finally out of a job I detested because they wouldnt give me the cross-training I requested because I was "too good at the job I was doing."

Now I can look for a job that better suits me ^.^


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 17, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> snuggletiger said:
> 
> 
> > IC that I really have NO idea how dating should go. I tend to kinda "fall" into relationships without the whole dating thing. :blink:
> ...


----------



## Paquito (Mar 17, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> IC that free2beme04 is awesome.
> shes smart and funny.
> 
> and
> ...



Confieso que soy un tipo


----------



## ripley (Mar 17, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> IC when a woman wants to hold my hand, I move my wallet to my front pant pocket away from her.



I confess if a guy did this to me I'd be offended and he wouldn't be getting hand-holding or another date.


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 17, 2008)

ripley said:


> I confess if a guy did this to me I'd be offended and he wouldn't be getting hand-holding or another date.



Depends on the girl. If its a girl who doesn't make fun of my ice cream choices she gets a few extra points.


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 17, 2008)

IC that I can't help but wonder if things like this:



snuggletiger said:


> IC I don't know what the hell I love you but can't committ to you means.



Just might possibly be a result of things like this: ????



snuggletiger said:


> IC when a woman wants to hold my hand, I move my wallet to my front pant pocket away from her.



Just a thought. *shrugs*


----------



## Paquito (Mar 17, 2008)

IC that after devouring my McDonalds meal, I just licked clean the BBQ sauce package...
Any support groups for that?


----------



## butch (Mar 17, 2008)

IC that while I love the cheddar biscuits at the lobster of red, I'd rather have hush puppies with my seafood. Will someone send me a care package of hush puppies, I wonder?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 17, 2008)

Mmmm, sign me up for that, too. I am a hush puppies kind of girl. :eat2:


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 17, 2008)

Me three on the hush puppies, although if you don't use a good blend of spices and sweet cornbread, waste of time.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 18, 2008)

I confess that the hush puppies talk here left me a little confused, as the only hush puppies I know are shoes... And I confess that I hope that someone will tell me the facts of life about hush puppies...


----------



## Amatrix (Mar 18, 2008)

IC i had to look up what "Confieso que soy un tipo" as i did alot of coloring in Spanish for 2 years.


and IC that you can make long john silvers hush puppies at home, which are way better then the ones at the actual chain store....:eat2:
http://www.recipezaar.com/33574

and also IC that im not sorry im not into the legal system like most of my coworkers and bosses... and i dont feel bad about not being on meth, or pot, or parole, or having 10 kids and a husband who is is prison. IC that makes me part of the excluded "cool" crowd especially because i no longer smoke... , and because i am fat and happy about it.:bow:


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 18, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> IC that I can't help but wonder if things like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IC I can see your point. But there should be a better screening process.


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 18, 2008)

I confess that I am going through a bad point in my life and alot of the times don't know which way is up.......


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 18, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> IC that after devouring my McDonalds meal, I just licked clean the BBQ sauce package...
> Any support groups for that?



If you find one, please check if they take on White Castle cheese stick marinara sauce package cleaners :eat2:


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 18, 2008)

IC I had the weirdest psychic connection with my best friend from high school yesterday-

I was watching the Today show yesterday morning and there was a segment on the Joy Fit Club. One woman lost like 250 pounds and I thought, "I wonder how Erin's mom is doing." (Erin's mom has WLS about a year or so ago.) As soon as that thought crossed my mind, my cell phone rang- it was Erin! I haven't talked to her since August. HOW FREAKIN WEIRD IS THAT? It sounds like one of those lame e-mail chain letters or something. 

I love when those sort of things happen.


This confessions in no way endorses WLS... just FYI, before I get attacked.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 18, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> IC i had to look up what "Confieso que soy un tipo" as i did alot of coloring in Spanish for 2 years.



IC that I had to use an online translator to find out the spanish word for "guy"
:doh:


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 18, 2008)

IC I got a little juvenile giggle when I heard them announce the "Know your Peters" game on the radio this morning, in honor of Peter Graves' birthday.


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 18, 2008)

IC to being slightly addicted to the reality tv shows such as i'd do anything (current one) that find people for broadway! i just love it so much..its it so bad that i like to point and laugh and tell some of them to get off the telly...hah they may be brave but some of them are a little bit daft..


----------



## ashmamma84 (Mar 18, 2008)

IC that I got off early today and I was really happy about that...I could spend time pulling together loose ends before my busy weekend and departure. On the way home (and I commute via subway) I witnessed a woman get her wallet stolen. In that moment, I felt so powerless...even though it didn't happen to me, it felt so personal because it _could_ have been me. Ugh...sometimes city living isn't worth it.


----------



## ripley (Mar 18, 2008)

Kelligrl!!! 

View attachment Clipboard.jpg


View attachment Clipboard2.jpg


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 19, 2008)

IC I would rather be sitting at the beach on an overcast day drinking cinnamon flavored tea and reading a good book, then being in my office.


----------



## Amatrix (Mar 20, 2008)

IC freetobeme2004 is the winner...

IC that i slack at work now, why? because i make 15 an hour and can get away with it.

and IC i think its cute when my boyfriend leaves me tons of ims,and i miss them when he doesnt. :wubu:


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 20, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I confess that the hush puppies talk here left me a little confused, as the only hush puppies I know are shoes... And I confess that I hope that someone will tell me the facts of life about hush puppies...



Ha Ha I can only imagine what you must be thinking. The hush puppies that are being discussed here are little balls of deep fried seasoned cornbread. They are usually served as a side dish for seafood. Pretty tasty but can be filling which is why my nephew always called them stuff puppies. I hope that clears it up no one is eating shoes.


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2008)

LOL... 
Thanx to Amatrix, I already figured out that hush puppies can be more than a piece of leather... 

But thanx, nonetheless. :bow:


----------



## Timberwolf (Mar 20, 2008)

I confess that I need a stop-watch for this forum...


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 20, 2008)

IC I wish I knew how to be a romantic smoothie instead of a Don Rickles knock off.


----------



## Mini (Mar 20, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> I confess that I totally felt sexually attracted to Chimpi for a few seconds when I first talked to him. lol
> 
> Okay I'm just kidding about that. However, I WILL confess that I wanted to make out with my cousin... and I sorta still do. But it's not my fault! She's a total babe!



See, this is something we save for what we call a "private journal."

Because now I'm forced to look upon you with scorn and derision.


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 20, 2008)

Mini said:


> See, this is something we save for what we call a "private journal."
> 
> Because now I'm forced to look upon you with scorn and derision.



The system can lick my sweaty balls for not letting me rep you for this.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 20, 2008)

I just repped him and said "Blackjack wants to lick your balls, I think he said."


----------



## Ash (Mar 20, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> The system can lick my sweaty balls for not letting me rep you for this.



Got him. 

But I'm not going anywhere near your balls.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 20, 2008)

Mini said:


> See, this is something we save for what we call a "private journal."
> 
> Because now I'm forced to look upon you with scorn and derision.



I'm pretty sure Lloyd is from the south. We save this for what we call "family reunion" down there.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 20, 2008)

Dear Justin,

I'd tell you to kiss my Southern, biscuits-and-gravy lovin' ass, but this belle reserves her ass for people who know how to appreciate Southern culture.


----------



## Tina (Mar 21, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> IC I wish I knew how to be a romantic smoothie instead of a Don Rickles knock off.


Not all us women like the real smooth ones, snuggle. I'd rather be with a guy who's a bit awkward than someone who's been around the block a million times and has a pick up line for every occasion.


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 21, 2008)

IC that i've been going through some right stupid thoughts today that made me kinda chuckle: like how if i threw myself under a bus it probably wouldn't kill me and end up like the fat woman on 'heathers'.


i also C that im starting to get really lonely and push all my good friends away which is making me more alone. and the sense is where?


----------



## snuggletiger (Mar 21, 2008)

Tina said:


> Not all us women like the real smooth ones, snuggle. I'd rather be with a guy who's a bit awkward than someone who's been around the block a million times and has a pick up line for every occasion.



Yeah but Tina I end up saying the wrong things at the wrong time. Like the gal I am seeing is a BBW who's now doing weight watchers at work. And stupid me said "You look fine the way you are" which was greeted with the arched eyebrow and the "You're weird" routine. So when she gave me the detailed account of the weekly meeting I ended up repeating Don Rickles' line "Sorry about your knees".


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 21, 2008)

snuggletiger said:


> Yeah but Tina I end up saying the wrong things at the wrong time. Like the gal I am seeing is a BBW who's now doing weight watchers at work. And stupid me said "You look fine the way you are" which was greeted with the arched eyebrow and the "You're weird" routine. So when she gave me the detailed account of the weekly meeting I ended up repeating Don Rickles' line "Sorry about your knees".



Were your exact words "You look fine the way you are"? Because, not to be critical..but what that sounds like to a woman is (in my opinion) "eh, you're good enough..I guess" ..not quite the same as "You're beautiful the way you are" or "I love the way you look"..see the difference? So..that might explain the eyebrow arch..not so much as a "OMG..he's crazy, he likes big girls??!" but more of a "well, shoot..I thought he really liked big girls..but maybe I was wrong"..type thing. The "you're weird routine" was probably her trying to get confirmation that you do like bbw's, and not "settling" for one. That being said, there is nothing wrong with telling her she looks fine..but women read allot into these things. 

And...weight loss is not always about looks. Perhaps there are health issues, such as high cholesterol or something and she is trying to change her eating habits rather than going on medication?


----------



## ripley (Mar 21, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> i also C that im starting to get really lonely and push all my good friends away which is making me more alone. and the sense is where?



Been there, done that. There is no sense to it, but it's hard to stop.


----------



## Paquito (Mar 21, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> i also C that im starting to get really lonely and push all my good friends away which is making me more alone. and the sense is where?



IC im doing the same thing, its pretty mentally draining, must...break....free


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 22, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> i also C that im starting to get really lonely and push all my good friends away which is making me more alone. and the sense is where?





ripley said:


> Been there, done that. There is no sense to it, but it's hard to stop.





free2beme04 said:


> IC im doing the same thing, its pretty mentally draining, must...break....free



I've been there myself. The worst part is after you've had your time alone, to think or reflect or just keep to yourself and you're ready to make things like they used to be and have your friends around it's never the same again.


----------



## mossystate (Mar 22, 2008)

I confess I wish I had a larger bladder. I am a woman with simple dreams.


----------



## olwen (Mar 22, 2008)

I'm pissed off that the new ellipitical machines at the gym are somehow smaller than the older ones. the handles were hitting my arms and the foot pads were too close together. I felt like I was being squished. 

Mental note: remember to write angry messages in gold marker on the backs of the machines.


----------



## olwen (Mar 22, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Were your exact words "You look fine the way you are"? Because, not to be critical..but what that sounds like to a woman is (in my opinion) "eh, you're good enough..I guess" ..not quite the same as "You're beautiful the way you are" or "I love the way you look"..see the difference? So..that might explain the eyebrow arch..not so much as a "OMG..he's crazy, he likes big girls??!" but more of a "well, shoot..I thought he really liked big girls..but maybe I was wrong"..type thing. The "you're weird routine" was probably her trying to get confirmation that you do like bbw's, and not "settling" for one. That being said, there is nothing wrong with telling her she looks fine..but women read allot into these things.
> 
> And...weight loss is not always about looks. Perhaps there are health issues, such as high cholesterol or something and she is trying to change her eating habits rather than going on medication?



The only time I have ever raised my eyebrows at 'you look fine the way you are' comments is when my white friends say that about my hair. Really tho those are the only times I say stuff about my appearance that is troubling - black hair and all - not that non blacks don't have issues with their hair, but........oh man, I'm diggin myself a big ole hole, I know it. Sistahs, help me out here. Aaaack. 

....see, here's the thing: when it's processed it has to be done every four to six weeks or it starts to get nappy. If I keep it natural, it has to be twisted every two weeks, which is a three to four hour ordeal. If i keep it in an afro, non-blacks want to touch it, which drives me crazy and then I have to worry about whether or not it's perfectly round. I'm starting to think I should dread it, but I know that will involve upkeep that will last two to three hours at a time - it's effing maddening.

My point is, I don't understand why she would read all that other stuff into that comment. It's like you are saying that if he said "Hey I love your new blouse," and she said rather angrily, "What's wrong with new shoes?"


----------



## bmann0413 (Mar 22, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I'm pretty sure Lloyd is from the south. We save this for what we call "family reunion" down there.



Damn, it's THAT obvious? lol

Well, at least I got it off my conscious. So I'm feeling better about it... at least I was...


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 24, 2008)

I haven't been to as many places as I'd like to be, but I've been to a good number. I love Arizona and Florida- they're nice and hot, a welcome change from the winters here. Different tastes, though. Arizona's far, far dryer, and I find that there aren't so many people out and about where we go. Florida's obviously damn fine, and I always had a good time when I go there. Southern California, too, is one place that's absolutely divine, in my opinion. I've been there three times, and it's never too hot nor too cold, for the most part, and the atmosphere is generally far more relaxed than anything I've seen elsewhere.

But that of all of the places I've been, I confess that Gettysburg, Pennsylvania is probably my absolute favourite. I love it in the summer, when it's hot and humid and you can smell the tall grass and look through the haze from Little Round Top all the way up the Union line for miles. I even love it in the winter, cold as it may be, when the snows fall and cover the fields and monuments.

I really gotta get back down there sometime in the near future.


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 24, 2008)

olwen said:


> The only time I have ever raised my eyebrows at 'you look fine the way you are' comments is when my white friends say that about my hair. Really tho those are the only times I say stuff about my appearance that is troubling - black hair and all - not that non blacks don't have issues with their hair, but........oh man, I'm diggin myself a big ole hole, I know it. Sistahs, help me out here. Aaaack.
> 
> ....see, here's the thing: when it's processed it has to be done every four to six weeks or it starts to get nappy. If I keep it natural, it has to be twisted every two weeks, which is a three to four hour ordeal. If i keep it in an afro, non-blacks want to touch it, which drives me crazy and then I have to worry about whether or not it's perfectly round. I'm starting to think I should dread it, but I know that will involve upkeep that will last two to three hours at a time - it's effing maddening.
> 
> My point is, I don't understand why she would read all that other stuff into that comment. It's like you are saying that if he said "Hey I love your new blouse," and she said rather angrily, "What's wrong with new shoes?"




Well, I did say it was just my opinion..the women I know, including myself, read into everything a man says-especially in the first stages of dating. 

And if he had said "I love your new blouse" it would have been different than saying "You're new blouse is fine"..which is what he said only about her appearance. That was kind of my point.the way you word things makes a huge difference. When someone tells me that I look fine, or my blouse is fine or whatever..I feel like it's sort of like "yeah yeah, it;s fine..stop worrying"..just sort of to pacify me-not a sincere compliment or to make me feel any better. And, he didn't say she was angry about it..just that she questioned it. 

See..I guess I read allot into things LOL, maybe it's just me


----------



## ripley (Mar 24, 2008)

All this necroposting....I think they're new threads, then come across a post from me...it's like a disruption of the space-time continuum or the frickin ghost of Christmas past. :huh:


----------



## elle camino (Mar 24, 2008)

ripley said:


> All this necroposting....I think they're new threads, then come across a post from me...it's like a disruption of the space-time continuum or the frickin ghost of Christmas past. :huh:


seriously!


----------



## out.of.habit (Mar 25, 2008)

IC I miss my regular Dims-surfing schedule. I'd better resume that soon, life's not the same without all of you.


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 25, 2008)

IC that I'm torn between two really boring tasks....

Either I clean my bathroom


or


Complete 4 pages of clinical prep work on lactation...


 I guess I better do the school work first.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 25, 2008)

IC I knew I was a fat girl yesterday when I inadvertently pronounced Jimmy Buffet as "Jimmy Buffay." :doh: Freudian slip!


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 25, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> IC I knew I was a fat girl yesterday when I inadvertently pronounced Jimmy Buffet as "Jimmy Buffay." :doh: Freudian slip!


Are you sure you're not related to Hyacinth Boo-kay??


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 25, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Are you sure you're not related to Hyacinth Boo-kay??


For those who don't get it... 
Keeping Up Appearances (one of the best tv shows of the 20th century...ymmv)
*Hyacinth's name*

One of the most obvious examples of Hyacinth's snobbery involves her last name. According to her husband Richard, Bucket is pronounced as it is spelled. However, for Hyacinth, it may be spelled "Bucket" but is most properly pronounced "_Bouquet_," _à la française_. Despite her insistence on the more elegant French pronunciation, almost everyone calls her "_Mrs Bucket_" or, more disparagingly "_The Bucket Woman,_" behind her back. The "dishy Vicar's" comedic tag line is, "_Oh, damn! The Bucket woman!_" Then he usually attempts a speedy getaway. Hyacinth's neighbour Emmet is similarly amused by her pronunciation of "_Bucket_" as "_Bouquet_," although his most pressing problem with Hyacinth is that she's desperate to be in his amateur operatic society, and will "sing at him!"


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 26, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> For those who don't get it...
> Keeping Up Appearances (one of the best tv shows of the 20th century...ymmv)
> *Hyacinth's name*



"_You must empty the bouquet before spreading rep to JoyJoy again."_


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 26, 2008)

Thank you for explaining to the ignorant, including myself, Joy.  LOL


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 26, 2008)

IC that a really good friend of mine told me that he loved me and missed me... and not in the I miss/love my *friend* kind of way. 

:wubu:


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 26, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> IC that a really good friend of mine told me that he loved me and missed me... and not in the I miss/love my *friend* kind of way.
> 
> :wubu:



IC me too. :wubu: Feels great, huh?


----------



## Wagimawr (Mar 26, 2008)

IC that posts #446 and #447 in this thread, in order, cracked me up.

Sorry for your troubles, ladies, but in conjunction with each other, I just had to laugh...


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 26, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> IC me too. :wubu: Feels great, huh?



Phenomenal :wubu:


----------



## mossystate (Mar 26, 2008)

I confess that I look even more like a raccoon, due to this sinus thing/allergies/stress. Any raccoon love out there?..


----------



## mejix (Mar 26, 2008)

the last couple of times i've been to this particular cafeteria i've noticed that the owner -a malasyan guy i think-seems to be particularly tense these days and is always scolding his employees in their language. 

today i went for lunch and i was reading my order from the board but read two different dishes together. they should've been separated by a dot but somebody had erased the dot. the owner took my order very apologetically and then started scolding his employees. i tried to look friendly and say it was not a big deal but the owner kept giving them grief. every single person all the way to the end of the kitchen stopped their work to look at me.

and later as i was eating, the girl that was cleaning the tables looked at me briefly and gave me the stink eye...



*


----------



## Blackjack (Mar 26, 2008)

OH MY GAWD.

Tonight on _Ghost Hunters_ they were at the Cashtown Inn. I've stayed there three times in my life, and on two of those stays, something happened. Both things that happened then _happened again to these guys_.

It's awesome to have my own little brush with fame, and to be given some validity to my stories.

It also further fuels my desire to get back down to Gettysburg, which is always a good thing.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

Spooky, BJ!!!

By the way, am I the only person on the planet who doesn't believe in ghosts, though? I've noticed that I'm vastly outnumbered in dimslandia. Maybe ghosts like fat people?

Oh, and people who bone fat people.

It's nearly 11:30 and I'm at work taking a break from a 20 hour editing/compiling/scheduling program nightmare. Let's see what I post next!


----------



## ripley (Mar 26, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I confess that I look even more like a raccoon, due to this sinus thing/allergies/stress. Any raccoon love out there?..



Depends. 

Are you a pear?


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 26, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> By the way, am I the only person on the planet who doesn't believe in ghosts, though? I've noticed that I'm vastly outnumbered in dimslandia. Maybe ghosts like fat people?
> 
> Oh, and people who bone fat people.



Well, there's me, but that hardly counts, because there are days I'm not entirely convinced of my _own_ existence...


----------



## activistfatgirl (Mar 26, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> Well, there's me, but that hardly counts, because there are days I'm not entirely convinced of my _own_ existence...



Oh you exist, FT, you exist.

In my dirty dreams!

I'M SORRY.


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 26, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> Oh you exist, FT, you exist.
> 
> In my dirty dreams!
> 
> I'M SORRY.



Well, _I'm not!_  :blush:


----------



## ripley (Mar 26, 2008)

I confess I tarted up my zoints profile last night and I think it looks lovely. :wubu:


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 26, 2008)

ripley said:


> I confess I tarted up my zoints profile last night and I think it looks lovely. :wubu:



Made me look!

(And, yes, it does. )


Funny thing is, I did just the opposite recently: I think I probably have the 'cleanest' zoints profile in all of Dimensions.


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 27, 2008)

IC that I lost a very great friend last night through my own stupidity...and that's all I have to say about that.


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks to my daughter, I now have a new favorite movie...and I must confess that Rufus Wainright can sing me to sleep ANY time.


----------



## ripley (Mar 27, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> IC that I lost a very great friend last night through my own stupidity...and that's all I have to say about that.



It is never over till you're dead. I had this happen to me, and while I don't think the friendship will ever be the same I am thankful for what remains. Apologize, be patient...you never know.


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Mar 27, 2008)

IC that I had plans to do something romantic for my s/o, that's coming to visit me here this weekend.... and so far, I haven't come up with any great ideas. Some things I can do or make, but not enough to occupy an entire night. Boo to me... oh well, I still have until tomorrow afternoon.

I also C that trying to go to bed with a migraine and no medicine, sucks. It sucks Hoovers.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 28, 2008)

I confess that I am watching _Knocked Up_ - again - for express purpose of ogling Seth Rogan, bad haircut and all. Furthermore, I am now listening to commentary for the express purpose of....ogling Seth Rogan (I love his voice). Ogleogle.

p.s. I saw his bum. Heh.


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 28, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Thanks to my daughter, I now have a new favorite movie...and I must confess that Rufus Wainright can sing me to sleep ANY time.



I had never even heard of this movie before but I MUST see it! I just added it to the first position in my netflix cue! And Rufus...holy mother of wet panties...he had me at "Hallelujah". :wubu:


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 28, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I had never even heard of this movie before but I MUST see it! I just added it to the first position in my netflix cue! And Rufus...holy mother of wet panties...he had me at "Hallelujah". :wubu:


 I realized after I saw your post that I forgot to change the name..I had mistaken the guy in the movie for Rufus Wainright for whatever reason (and YES, he does "Hallelujah" like a dream!) but the singer in the links I posted and the cutie in the movie is actually Jim Sturgess, and my daughter set me straight, but I forgot to change my post. Sorry for the mix-up! I hope you enjoy the movie!


----------



## butch (Mar 28, 2008)

IC that I miss not seeing Joy more when I'm hanging out at Dims.


----------



## stan_der_man (Mar 28, 2008)

IF (I 'fess...) I'm looking forward to going back to work and getting some rest.


----------



## Just_Jen (Mar 28, 2008)

IC that i wish i didnt need anyone anymore.


----------



## ripley (Mar 28, 2008)

I confess I woke up two hours after I went to sleep with pretty bad abdominal pain. Spent a lovely day with food poisoning.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 28, 2008)

I confess that my wife just called me and said that she saw a humungous owl on her way to work. It was just sitting on the side of the road. She said that she had never seen an owl that huge before. It was next to a bar of all places. *LOL*

ripley, bummer hearing about that food-poisoning. I haven't had that in a very long time but can remember all the details on how horrible an experience it is. I hope that you feel better.


----------



## ripley (Mar 29, 2008)

Our special of the day: 

View attachment Clipboard4.jpg


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Mar 29, 2008)

IC I am dreading going to a Bar Mitzvah (jewish coming to age ceremony at a temple) this morning, I am spiritual but not religious, different strokes / different folks I suppose


----------



## Aliena (Mar 29, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> I confess that my wife just called me and said that she saw a humungous owl on her way to work. It was just sitting on the side of the road. She said that she had never seen an owl that huge before. It was next to a bar of all places. *LOL*




I believe seeing owls are a sign of good fortune. If it was the biggest one she's ever seen, then maybe you have a lot of good fortune coming your way. 

Now as for it being by a bar? Hmmm...maybe some intoxicating fortune?


----------



## Aliena (Mar 29, 2008)

ripley said:


> I confess I woke up two hours after I went to sleep with pretty bad abdominal pain. Spent a lovely day with food poisoning.



I hope you're feeling better today Miss Rip. I have had food poisoning like that before and it ain't no fun. 

A gift: (Some yummy pepto ice-cream):eat2:

View attachment pepto_ice_cream1.jpg


Feel better soon--


----------



## ripley (Mar 29, 2008)

Aliena said:


> I hope you're feeling better today Miss Rip. I have had food poisoning like that before and it ain't no fun.
> 
> A gift: (Some yummy pepto ice-cream):eat2:
> 
> ...



Thanks Aliena, I do.


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 29, 2008)

IC that tonight Steve and I went to some modern dance concert that Steve's best friend did the lighting for. I got the church giggles and had a really hard time stopping it! I felt bad but I couldn't find a way to stand up in front of everyone and tell them I was actually enjoying this one routine and I was thinking of something else and couldn't control myself. But the most fun I had all night was when we got home and I made up my own modern interpretive dance "vocabulary" (as the dance lady told us, they call it their vocabulary because it's their words, how they speak). My dance routine was called "Modern Interpretive Dance Sucks" and consisted of allot of me grabbing my neck in a choke hold, rolling around on the floor and dry heaving...was such a blast  


PS I'm think I'm so overly tired I'm in slapstick silly mode :blink:


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 30, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Are you sure you're not related to Hyacinth Boo-kay??



I was thinking of Phoebe Buffet heehee


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 30, 2008)

Aliena said:


> I believe seeing owls are a sign of good fortune. If it was the biggest one she's ever seen, then maybe you have a lot of good fortune coming your way.
> 
> Now as for it being by a bar? Hmmm...maybe some intoxicating fortune?



OHHH maybe they're supposed to buy a bar and they'll be rolling in the dough??! BUY A BAR! BUY A BAR!


----------



## SMA413 (Mar 31, 2008)

IC that I'm pretty sure my waiter at lunch was using food to flirt with me... I dunno. 

My friends and I went to a barbeque place and I ordered a chopped BBQ sandwich and a sweet potato as a side. A little while later, this waiter brings me the BIGGEST sweet potato I have ever seen. I even made a comment about it being so huge. (Side note- instead of saying "sweet jesus" I usually say "sweet potatoes" but I couldn't say it here because that would just be redundant.) Anyways, so the waiter smiled and was like, "I know- it's great, isn't it? I found the biggest one they have back there."

I ended up taking only a few bites because I wanted my sandwich more than the potato. I took the potato home and, being the nerd that I am, weighed it. After 3 people had already worked on it, it weighed 2.5 pounds! What the hell??


----------



## ripley (Mar 31, 2008)

April frickin' first! Ten inches! TEN!  

View attachment Clipboardx.jpg


----------



## mossystate (Mar 31, 2008)

I would make a comment about ten inches being too much..which it...ummmm..is ( crosses legs..ok...kinda )...but...I shall simply say....Merry Christmas!!!!!


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 31, 2008)

ripley said:


> April frickin' first! Ten inches! TEN!



Please let this be an April 1 prank someone's playing on you. 

Good luck, Ripley. This _has_ to be the last one...right?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 31, 2008)

I distrust anyone that has seen the Sound of Music more than twelve times. That's just not right.


----------



## ripley (Mar 31, 2008)

Monique, you perv. Come sit by me.



Freeth, it isn't a joke...all over the news. Blah. I was going to go shopping tomorrow but not in this weather...and I'm out of half-and-half for my tea. The satellite won't come in because of all the snow piled on it and the snow in the sky. I'm just gonna go pout and cry now.


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 31, 2008)

ripley said:


> I'm just gonna go pout and cry now.



post pout plz tanx


----------



## mossystate (Mar 31, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I distrust anyone that has seen the Sound of Music more than twelve times. That's just not right.



I have probably seen it 4-5 times..and bits and pieces a few more...hehe..what can I say, I had a girlhood crush on Christopher Plummer...he got me thinking..thoughts...:happy:...and, Xmas before last, it was what I watched with my Mom, as I was doing the last Xmas baking for her. My youngest bro was up from California, and the three of us were watching it, me looking in from the kitchen. At about hour two, my Mom picks up the tv guide and says...." Oh, Law And Order is on "...*L* I said, " no way...we started this, we will finish it!!!! "..she just feigned shock that I was talking to her like that, and looked at my brother and said " I think she means it "... laughed and said it was fine. That is now...' our movie '. Oh, and, Mr Plummer...mmmmmmmmm...


* goes to sit by Ripley..and waits for the 10 inches...hoping and praying she is not packing it *


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 31, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I distrust anyone that has seen the Sound of Music more than twelve times. That's just not right.



I have NEVER seen it! EVER! Do you spite me now? :batting:


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 31, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I distrust anyone that has seen the Sound of Music more than twelve times. That's just not right.



I've seen this version more times than that...and I never tire of it!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 31, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I distrust anyone that has seen the Sound of Music more than twelve times. That's just not right.



Best conversation ever.

Me: I see you're watching The Sound of Music, it's a shame Julie Andrews can't sing anymore

Sister: Julie Andrews is still alive? That is amazing. This movie was made in like the 1920s and she was already in her 20s .. she'd have to be pushing 100.

Me: yeah, the most fascinating part of the film is how they predicted WWII though.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Mar 31, 2008)

My roomy watched The Sound of Music EVERY SINGLE TIME she stayed home sick from school. She had a so many migraines she almost got held back for poor attendance her senior year. Add those days up, and that's only High School! She's easily seen it 100 times.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 1, 2008)

MsGreenLantern said:


> My roomy watched The Sound of Music EVERY SINGLE TIME she stayed home sick from school. She had a so many migraines she almost got held back for poor attendance her senior year. Add those days up, and that's only High School! She's easily seen it 100 times.



I sympathize with the migraines. I had them since I was a child. But watching The Sound of Music 100 times!? That's just wrong


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 1, 2008)

IC I haven't slept a lot in the past few days. We went to Paris this weekend and that was an hour ahead and we had daylight savings time as well. So I lost 2 hours and was going to bed rather late. 
We traveled back yesterday and did a ton of walking as well. I developed a cough and couldn't get to sleep till 4:30 am and had to be up for a friend coming over today at 10-11 am. I .... am.... so.... tired...


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 1, 2008)

nap time for Sasha, methinks - if you're a nap person, that is

IC that listening to the Pet Sounds Sessions box set this morning is a lot of fun - I'm sure it'd have been more entertaining if I'd actually bought it but eh


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 1, 2008)

IC that jalapeño bacon cheesy concoctions are way better then they sound, and it helps to be reading an apartment guide while sitting across from your significant other watching them spread guacamole on your pieces before they horde it all. :wubu:


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 1, 2008)

> The Sound of Nazis
> by sagus
> Posted at 01:36 PM on Monday, March 31, 2008
> 
> ...


http://www.reallifecomics.com/


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 1, 2008)

I confess that I just won the Fatty McJiggletush New Millennial Award for Avoirdupois (given out by the Morck Ushinfor de Pushing Foundation) in the category of best new novel, for my upcoming book _Yes, It Is Jelly (Shaking As It Is Like That)_. I will be flying to Oslo in the summer to receive my award and my choice of a Scandinavian houseboy...I'm so proud!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 1, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I distrust anyone that has seen the Sound of Music more than twelve times. That's just not right.



Dozens....DOZENS. Now what are you going to do?


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 1, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I distrust anyone that has seen the Sound of Music more than twelve times. That's just not right.




Wew! I'm safe. I don't think I've ever seen more than a few minute bits and pieces over the years.

Probably the only movie I've seen that often or more is The Blues Brothers...and maybe an older Bond movie or two.


----------



## Ash (Apr 1, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> I confess that I just won the Fatty McJiggletush New Millennial Award for Avoirdupois (given out by the Morck Ushinfor de Pushing Foundation) in the category of best new novel, for my upcoming book _Yes, It Is Jelly (Shaking As It Is Like That)_. I will be flying to Oslo in the summer to receive my award and my choice of a Scandinavian houseboy...I'm so proud!



IC that I'll take any Scandinavian houseboys that you aren't going to be using...


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 1, 2008)

Ashley said:


> IC that I'll take any Scandinavian houseboys that you aren't going to be using...



Okay! I will grab fistfuls!


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 1, 2008)

IC I would someday like to be a beloved icon, or even just beloved.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 1, 2008)

I confess I saw penguins fly.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 1, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> Okay! I will grab fistfuls!



calling dibs on some as well.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 1, 2008)

IC that this is friggin' awesome and oh how I wish it were true.

I went to login to my gmail account and I got this on the front page.

www.gmail.com 

Genius. haha


----------



## supersoup (Apr 1, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC that this is friggin' awesome and oh how I wish it were true.
> 
> I went to login to my gmail account and I got this on the front page.
> 
> ...



haha, i saw that too, and was all 'wait a minute...' til i remembered the date.

supergenius.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2008)

Aliena said:


> I believe seeing owls are a sign of good fortune. If it was the biggest one she's ever seen, then maybe you have a lot of good fortune coming your way.
> 
> Now as for it being by a bar? Hmmm...maybe some intoxicating fortune?



I sure hope so for good fortune! 

intoxicating fortune ?¿? *laughs* :doh:


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I confess I saw penguins fly.



That was funny! :shocked:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Apr 1, 2008)

supersoup said:


> haha, i saw that too, and was all 'wait a minute...' til i remembered the date.
> 
> supergenius.



They got me AGAIN the bastards. I totally thought it was legit until hours later I realized it was the first and cursed Google for their trickery.


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 1, 2008)

butch said:


> IC that I miss not seeing Joy more when I'm hanging out at Dims.


 Thanks for this, butch. Between moving and having house guests and trying hard to have a more active and fulfilling off-line life, I've been mostly on the fringes of Dim, and have missed interacting with you and other fabulous people. PM me and tell me what you've been up to! :wubu:


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 1, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Best conversation ever.
> 
> Me: I see you're watching The Sound of Music, it's a shame Julie Andrews can't sing anymore
> 
> ...



Hahaha- I heart snarkiness... especially when directed at sisters.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 1, 2008)

Nothing...tests my patience...like waiting two hours...for a frozen lasagna to cook.


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 1, 2008)

IC I am bummed I couldn't be a Mills Brother. I mean so what if they were black and I am white. I could still look good with a with a tux and thin bow tie.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 1, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Nothing...tests my patience...like waiting two hours...for a frozen lasagna to cook.



Egads! 

Hope you enjoyed it when it finally got done, patience still intact.


----------



## goofy girl (Apr 1, 2008)

IC that the you guys switching avatars REALLY threw me off :doh:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 1, 2008)

IC that I just got this adorable new pet today and I took a picture, but dammit, I wish these pugs would eff off so I could reveal him fully.


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 1, 2008)

oh...my...

...MY!


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 1, 2008)

I confess I'm thinking of switching from boxers to briefs.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 1, 2008)

IC that I have nothing to confess at this time. Please check back later. Thank you and have a nice day.


----------



## butch (Apr 1, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC that I just got this adorable new pet today and I took a picture, but dammit, I wish these pugs would eff off so I could reveal him fully.




Nitpicky time, sorry-they're shar-peis, not pugs. I'd take a million of them over 1 Hoff, even if the Hoff might bring me a big messy hamburger.  

I only recently found out that there is a dog out there called a bug-half pug, half boston terrier. IC I want one so bad I'll do anything for it.


----------



## Paquito (Apr 2, 2008)

IC that I need a new uniform PRONTO. The zipper doesnt go up at all, and the poor button screams for mercy every day. must shop before I split my seat in front of my peers, might be slightly embarrasing


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 3, 2008)

IC that, for some particular unknown reason, I am REALLY horny right now...


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Apr 3, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> IC that, for some particular unknown reason, I am REALLY horny right now...



IC I hope it's not due to that pic of the Hoff with the strategically placed dogs. *shudder* My eyes, my eyes.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 3, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> IC that, for some particular unknown reason, I am REALLY horny right now...


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 3, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


>



Damn, but you're a fresh young hottie, BGB. I'd like to eat you with a spoon, but I hear that men don't like that so much. Maybe the younger generation .... ? 

- Member in good standing of the Surlysomething Cougar Club For Wimmenz


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 3, 2008)

Introducing....

ROCKO!
View attachment Rocko eyes.jpg-1.jpg





Wait, sorry..that's what happens when you try to take a pic of a black cat at dusk with a no-flash camera phone. 


This is better...


View attachment Rocko2.jpg

View attachment Rocko3.jpg


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 3, 2008)

IC I laugh everytime I see the youtube clip of Vince Neil from Motley Crew doing the Chicken Dance and wish I could join in.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 3, 2008)

Maybe... maybe, maybe.. we're adopting this dog in the next few days. It really isn't the best time to do so, but he's available now and I think I'm in love. We're working out a time to come meet him. He's a poodle/terrier mix, about a year old, about 20lbs, and about 90% housebroken. Currently named Fozzy, we're thinking of renaming him Cosmo.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Tina (Apr 3, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Introducing....
> 
> ROCKO!


Wow!! Look at those GORGEOUS eyes!! Beautiful, Joy. 


ThatFatGirl said:


> Maybe... maybe, maybe.. we're adopting this dog in the next few days. It really isn't the best time to do so, but he's available now and I think I'm in love. We're working out a time to come meet him. He's a poodle/terrier mix, about a year old, about 20lbs, and about 90% housebroken. Currently named Fozzy, we're thinking of renaming him Cosmo.
> 
> Fingers crossed.


He's _so_ cute, Laura. So many people getting new pups! I'm jealous.


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 3, 2008)

IC that im supposed to be going out for a drink with a friend tonight and im just tempted to go completely overboard and get wasted


----------



## goofy girl (Apr 3, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Maybe... maybe, maybe.. we're adopting this dog in the next few days. It really isn't the best time to do so, but he's available now and I think I'm in love. We're working out a time to come meet him. He's a poodle/terrier mix, about a year old, about 20lbs, and about 90% housebroken. Currently named Fozzy, we're thinking of renaming him Cosmo.
> 
> Fingers crossed.



OMG! The most ADORABLE thing I've ever seen!!! :wubu:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 3, 2008)

Tina said:


> He's _so_ cute, Laura. So many people getting new pups! I'm jealous.





goofy girl said:


> OMG! The most ADORABLE thing I've ever seen!!! :wubu:



We saw the dog tonight and he is adorable, but I came to my senses... now is not the time for us to get a dog. He would've been a wonderful distraction from packing and job hunting, but this little guy needs someone who can give him much more time and attention than I can give right now.


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 3, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


>



IC that made me LOL in real life.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 4, 2008)

i'm on top of my game

and want to say things i probably shouldn't


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 4, 2008)

IC that today i am so full of hatred and anger at everything in the world that i can barely breathe without ranting.


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 4, 2008)

IC I dread doing taxes and paying for the car tags today.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 4, 2008)

I confess I am antsy.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 4, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Introducing....
> 
> ROCKO!
> View attachment 39861
> ...



Oh cool! Love those pictures.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 4, 2008)

My left eyelid has been twitching, off and on, since last night.


----------



## Tina (Apr 4, 2008)

Take some magnesium, Moss.


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 4, 2008)

A couple of hunters are out in the woods when one of them falls to the ground. He doesn't seem to be breathing, and his eyes are rolled back in his head.

The other fellow whips out his cell phone and calls 911.

He gasps to the operator, "My friend is dead! What can I do?"

The operator, in a calm smoothing voice says, "Just take it easy. I can help. First, let's make sure he's dead."

There is a silence, and then, a shot is heard.

The hunter says, "OK, now what?"



Today's lesson: Choose your friends wisely.


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 5, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


>



IC that I gave BGB rep for that. You had me laughing, dude!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2008)

I confess that my wife and I are going to see a live band perform tomorrow. I'm kinda excited to see how well they rock! :bow:


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 5, 2008)

Another random single confession!

I've got more cans. I just received an additional yellow can. So, I thank everyone humbly for repping me. Thanks! :bow: :happy:


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 5, 2008)

IC that I found out that my car will be paid off by the time I graduate in December, making me one of the very few grads that will have absolutely *ZERO *debt when I get out in the real world.  No school loans, no car payments, no credit card debt. Yay me! LOL Take *THAT*, Mr. "If you loved me, you'd find a way to afford it."


I also C that I bought a panda puppet for a gift for my Bunco group that is so freakin cute I want to keep it... maybe I'll just pick my own gift at the end of the night...


I also C that living in Final Four-ville/San Antonio makes it very interesting trying to go downtown.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

IC that my mom thinks I should date one of the local weathermen because he "looks like a nice Jewish boy. I wonder if he's on J-date."


----------



## mossystate (Apr 6, 2008)

I have not bothered to watch Saturday Night Live in..oh...years...but, I saw Christopher Walken was to be the host.....the sketches have sucked..but...dear god...Walken is a gem.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I have not bothered to watch Saturday Night Live in..oh...years...but, I saw Christopher Walken was to be the host.....the sketches have sucked..but...dear god...Walken is a gem.




I agree.

And one of my favorite sketches with Christopher Walken is the one also with Will Ferrell ... "We Need More Cowbell!"


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 6, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I have not bothered to watch Saturday Night Live in..oh...years...but, I saw Christopher Walken was to be the host.....the sketches have sucked..but...dear god...Walken is a gem.



IC that I was never much of a Christopher Walken fan (think he's rather .... stilted) until I saw this video. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wu9-9GcANAw

Now? He's vastly underrated, imo


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

IC that I wonder about the connection between said video and C.W.


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 6, 2008)

IC that i had a nice weekend without anyone home.

*stretches out*


----------



## TraciJo67 (Apr 6, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> IC that I wonder about the connection between said video and C.W.



Oh, crap. Sorry about that. The video I was TRYING to reference was "Weapon of Choice" by Fatboy Slim, featuring Christopher Walken.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 6, 2008)

Ah... I see. That makes some more sense to me...

Here's the proper link for all these who'd like to see what TraciJo meant:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMZwZiU0kKs


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 6, 2008)

IC that nobody in my house is allowed to watch their own TV shows- my 3 yr old nephew is the dictator of all TV programming. God help you if you dare to change the channel during _Go, Diego, Go!_ or anything he shows even the slightest interest in. It's like opening the freakin gates to Hell. 


I also C that I have successfully made it through another one of my crazy sister's visits home... but rumor has it that she's considering moving back. Thankfully, I'll be moving out soon.


----------



## goofy girl (Apr 6, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Oh, crap. Sorry about that. The video I was TRYING to reference was "Weapon of Choice" by Fatboy Slim, featuring Christopher Walken.



I'm not a super huge Fat Boy Slim or Walken fan but I LOVE that video!!

Don't know if it's true, but I heard that he choreographed that and it was done in one take.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 6, 2008)

TraciJo67 said:


> Oh, crap. Sorry about that. The video I was TRYING to reference was "Weapon of Choice" by Fatboy Slim, featuring Christopher Walken.



Excellent video. He's a very talented dancer! :bow:


----------



## ripley (Apr 6, 2008)

My sister is watching Mystery Diagnosis right now on Discovery Health. They just introduced the doctor, an ear nose and throat specialist. 

His name is Dr. Richard Hung.

Dr. Dick Hung.






OMG I'm 12 years old sometimes. I'm still giggling.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 6, 2008)

ripley said:


> My sister is watching Mystery Diagnosis right now on Discovery Health. They just introduced the doctor, an ear nose and throat specialist.
> 
> His name is Dr. Richard Hung.
> 
> ...


1. I love Mystery Diagnosis.
2. You ARE 12 years old.
3. I have a confession of my own, but not the words for it.


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 6, 2008)

"Dr. Dick Hung has been killed in a fatal car accident this morning. He is survived by his two sons, Ben Dover and Mike Hunt, and his daughter, Birtha Goat."

:huh:

*EDIT:* only in ripley-spirit. 

*EDIT #2:* I confess I accidentally removed all of my songs from my iPod. Putting 4,473 songs back on (approximately 40 Gigabytes) takes way too long.


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 6, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> "Dr. Dick Hung has been killed in a fatal car accident this morning. He is survived by his two sons, Ben Dover and Mike Hunt, and his daughter, Birtha Goat."



I'm sure I've posted this before (because I am 12 years old) . . . but my OB/GYN was named Dr. Bush.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 7, 2008)

IC I am so glad this video does nothing for me .. otherwise I'd be forcefeeding my lil' hedgehog little debbies right about now.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=adf_1195154179


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

The wind is really howling outside of the window of my apartment building. It's really creepy sounding at times.


----------



## themadhatter (Apr 7, 2008)

I will confess that Justin, or Corbin, you're gonna love this:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/7334233.stm


----------



## BeckaBoo (Apr 7, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC I am so glad this video does nothing for me .. otherwise I'd be forcefeeding my lil' hedgehog little debbies right about now.
> 
> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=adf_1195154179



IC that i am intrigued as to what sort of perverted shit you are googling to find these kind of videos...

:huh:

Oh, and themadhatter, awesome, I'm gonna hunt me a hedgehog down now to keep alongside the bear mace in my handbag, them little suckers bring the pain! Haha.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 7, 2008)

BeckaBoo said:


> IC that i am intrigued as to what sort of perverted shit you are googling to find these kind of videos...



Let me tell you. After searching for Fat chicks and hedgehogs for so long, they've just become spliced into one big ol' pot of awesome. 

oh and if I took my top google searches and put them together it'd look something like this

fat girl hedgehog raptor protection kit zombie kelly clarkson rick astley banana pudding



themadhatter said:


> I will confess that Justin, or Corbin, you're gonna love this:
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/asia-pacific/7334233.stm



DO YOU REALIZE WHAT YOU'VE DONE?! 2 things.

#1 - that poor hedgehog, it is a shame it died, that sucks!

#2 - I do not want to be Corbin when I get home from class tonight. If he thinks I am not going to construct a makeshift catapul .. no wait. hedgehogpult. He is totally wrong. 

Pictures of this will be posted later.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 7, 2008)

IC that now I wanna see a zombie Kelly Clarkson :huh:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 7, 2008)

IC I just found an unopened Snickers in my purse! This would be the only time I am grateful for having a bad memory. Mmmmm.


----------



## ripley (Apr 7, 2008)

I just deleted about fifty names from my YIM list. I feel all neat and tidy now.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 7, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> IC I just found an unopened Snickers in my purse! This would be the only time I am grateful for having a bad memory. Mmmmm.



IC that I just ate a Snickers not long ago.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 7, 2008)

ripley said:


> I just deleted about fifty names from my YIM list. I feel all neat and tidy now.




I certainly hope MY name wasn't one of them!


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 7, 2008)

IC ROCK CHALK JAYHAWK!!!


best.game.ever.


----------



## Tina (Apr 8, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> oh and if I took my top google searches and put them together it'd look something like this
> 
> fat girl hedgehog raptor protection kit zombie kelly clarkson rick astley banana pudding


Glad to see you have your priorities straight, BGB...


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 8, 2008)

I confess that it was I who took the last cookie from the cookie jar.... I'm terribly sorry, I didn't know it was for anybody!

I also confess that I STILL haven't gotten my license...


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 8, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> fat girl hedgehog raptor protection kit zombie *kelly clarkson* rick astley banana pudding



Even with raptor protection kit mention, I'm still curious about Kelly Clarckson....


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 8, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> I confess that it was I who took the last cookie from the cookie jar.... I'm terribly sorry, I didn't know it was for anybody!
> 
> I also confess that I STILL haven't gotten my license...



were they home made cookies?


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 8, 2008)

IC I can't wait for tomorrow's baseball game


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 8, 2008)

I just had one of the retiring instructors tell me how he prefers to be seen by a woman proctologist because their fingers are thinner and more agile. Apparently the part of the colon they need to feel has the texture of an apple core, if it's soft it's OK... if it's hard there is a problem. I basically tuned out at this point and tried to find the Quicken files he deleted from his iMac...


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 8, 2008)

IC that I have a 45 minute drive for job orientation tomorrow. I need to rest up well for this. And already the back of my throat is slightly rough and scratchy. I wonder if this is the start of a cold? 

I also confess that I need to go get some more orange juice.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 8, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I just had one of the retiring instructors tell me how he prefers to be seen by a woman proctologist because their fingers are thinner and more agile. Apparently the part of the colon they need to feel has the texture of an apple core, if it's soft it's OK... if it's hard there is a problem. I basically tuned out at this point and tried to find the Quicken files he deleted from his iMac...



 :shocked::huh:


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 8, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> :shocked::huh:



Rest up, get your vitamin C and feel better!






As for the unsolicited trivia I hear at work... that's only a fraction my friend... only a fraction. :doh: Maybe I need to learn how to be less approachable...


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 8, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Rest up, get your vitamin C and feel better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think it's in you, Byron


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 8, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I don't think it's in you, Byron


Thank you oh cutie-pattootieous naked one!


----------



## bmann0413 (Apr 8, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> were they home made cookies?



Yes, they were... homemade chocolate chip cookies. And they were tasty. That's why I couldn't help but take the last one!


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 8, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Thank you oh cutie-pattootieous naked one!



I DO own clothing...I promise.


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 8, 2008)

bmann0413 said:


> Yes, they were... homemade chocolate chip cookies. And they were tasty. That's why I couldn't help but take the last one!



Please make more and mail 'em. Thanks.
"If you don't have enough to bring for the rest of the class, don't bring any at all." 

I confess I want chocolate chip cookies. Damn you, Lloyd.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 9, 2008)

IC that I have an exam tomorrow that I should be studying for...


I also C that I had a dream last night that I was maxed out on rep and had one of those gold stars. Is it odd that I dream about rep??? :blink: LOL I think so.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 9, 2008)

I confess that housekeeping is the hardest thing in the )(*&#)(*%^& world


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 9, 2008)

*IC I had an appointment to show a condo downtown (30 minute drive for me) to out of town clients, and went to pick up the key at the brokers office right around the corner, and despite the fact that I made an appointment in advance, they said the key was out. I went to meet new clients and felt like a dumb ass, irresposible agent cause I couldn't get the key to show it *


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 9, 2008)

It bothers me that I have so little control over love. I let it lead me to places where hurt lives.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 9, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> I confess that housekeeping is the hardest thing in the )(*&#)(*%^& world



IC that it disturbs me that I was trying to find boobs in this )(*&#)(*%^&

it's like ooh parenthesis with stuff! must .. make .. boobs!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 9, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Rest up, get your vitamin C and feel better!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks man. I think that my sleep schedule is just all out of whack too. 
And I am feeling a little bit better today. Good advice on drinking plenty of vitamin C. I've been drinking plenty of orange juice and water. 

Stan, are you kinda sayin' that people at your workplace actually have the darndest and most weirded out stuff to share or talk about?


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 9, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC that it disturbs me that I was trying to find boobs in this )(*&#)(*%^&
> 
> it's like ooh parenthesis with stuff! must .. make .. boobs!



GET OUT OF MAH HEAD dammit


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 9, 2008)

I confess that I just realized something. There have already been nearly 1,000 posts made at "The Lounge" in just nearly 2 or 3 days *thinking that's right?* :huh:


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 9, 2008)

IC that I have wished that my 2 week paycheck was the same amount but weekly!


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 10, 2008)

This may not be news to you UK folks, but this little girl is amazing:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWNoiVrJDsE&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWyile34-Hg&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U7Uhgm5Ox9Q&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QUh6CLBZN8&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPQr-f8YeOk&feature=related

She's got such incredible control of her voice at 6 yrs old, I can only imagine what she'll sound like as she matures.


And... if this guy isn't a testament to going after your dreams, I don't know what is.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 10, 2008)

I confess that I am a bit worried about my family living in Arkansas. They are under some very severe weather conditions. Heavy wind, heavy rain, hail, and tornadoes. I just talked to my Mom and Sis on the phone. This past Sunday evening the weather got really severe and they took shelter with flashlights and candles. 

My Sis said that they are supposedly going to be having 2 months of this type of weather off and on.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 10, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> This may not be news to you UK folks, but this little girl is amazing:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QWNoiVrJDsE&feature=related
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWyile34-Hg&feature=related
> ...



I've seen these videos before. WOW, they are both absolutely fantastic singers. My eyes were watering. Just watering.


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 10, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> ...
> Stan, are you kinda sayin' that people at your workplace actually have the darndest and most weirded out stuff to share or talk about?



I work in academia... need I say more 



IC, I've discovered that anal sex jokes and obscure terminology don't have the bang I thought they would.


----------



## Ample Pie (Apr 10, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> It bothers me that I have so little control over love. I let it lead me to places where hurt lives.





> we can't get it through our heads (too fucking sick for a blushing touching fix) that heart breakers have had their hearts broken in a similar fashion. that the heartbroken will walk away, eventually turn around someday and break the heart of someone new.
> 
> these sorry spirals frighten me. why can't love be linear? why doesn't it ever lead to logical conclusions? why doesn't it ever lead anywhere at all? we wind ourselves up, ready - we think - for a new go, new rules, new circumstances, but soon we realize we are simply fulfilling the same worn out words to the same sad stories again and again! there's no end! there's always a fucking sequel!
> 
> linkie



IC: I need to be in bed.


----------



## goofy girl (Apr 10, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> And... if this guy isn't a testament to going after your dreams, I don't know what is.



Joy, I had heard about this man but had never seen him or heard him sing. I'm bawling over that clip!! What a beautiful voice and the reaction he got from the audience..WOW!! Thanks for sharing it!!


----------



## goofy girl (Apr 10, 2008)

IC that it is supposed to rain and thunder on Saturday (WEDDING DAY!) and I couldn't be happier about it!!!


----------



## supersoup (Apr 10, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Joy, I had heard about this man but had never seen him or heard him sing. I'm bawling over that clip!! What a beautiful voice and the reaction he got from the audience..WOW!! Thanks for sharing it!!



oh freaking ditto.

<----- bawling like a baby.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 10, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC that it disturbs me that I was trying to find boobs in this )(*&#)(*%^&
> it's like ooh parenthesis with stuff! must .. make .. boobs!



Mini secret bat-boob signals, embedded like code in regular text for only those who with special boob powers to see...ta-pow!

I've noticed this happens in chat a lot, btw--it's a short hop from somebody using an open/closed parens to efforts at representational boob art.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 10, 2008)

IC that I love working at the school, but OMG if I hear Lazytown music ONE MORE TIME. Uh, there it goes again.

It's a piece of cake to bake a pretty cake if the way is hazy 
you gotta do the cooking by the book you know you can't be lazy 
never use a messy recipe the cake will end up crazy 
if you do the cooking by the book then you'll have a cake 
we gotta have it made you know that I love cake 
finally it's time to make a cake 
we gotta have it made you know that I love cake 
finally it's time to make a (you gotta do the cooking by the book) cake


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 10, 2008)

IC that I think I might've hurt something just now.

I was dancing in the car.




...doing the Cool Jerk.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 10, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> And... if this guy isn't a testament to going after your dreams, I don't know what is.



I started crying. Thanks for this link, Joy


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 10, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> And... if this guy isn't a testament to going after your dreams, I don't know what is.



Oh... wow. I finally checked this out, and this guy is amazing, especially for having very little training, if any. And the audience reaction is stunning, too.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 10, 2008)

IC that the exam I took this morning beat me like a red-headed stepchild. I could have been drunk and stoned for the past week and STILL get the same grade I got.


But it's all good. It's only one bad day out of a bunch of good ones.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 10, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> And... if this guy isn't a testament to going after your dreams, I don't know what is.





he's amazing...and now on tour (scroll down)


----------



## Paquito (Apr 10, 2008)

IC that school is kickin my ass right now, failed a math test and got a C on my spanish test. Damn brain, get it together!


----------



## ripley (Apr 10, 2008)

It's the guys that sneak in under your radar that can really mess you up. 
Hope is a really cruel thing.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Apr 10, 2008)

IC I have been really amazed to see how many women that post here have super hot fat brothers.

What is UP with that???


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 11, 2008)

WHY AM I AWAKE

Jesus H., I got to sleep shortly after midnight last night. I couldn't get back to sleep after waking up at 5 this morning.

AAARRRGGGHHH

I was gonna catch up on missed sleep, too.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 11, 2008)

IC that I LOVE Fridays!


----------



## Gingembre (Apr 11, 2008)

IC that I've spent the last hour on here when I told my housemate I was revising.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 11, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> WHY AM I AWAKE
> 
> Jesus H., I got to sleep shortly after midnight last night. I couldn't get back to sleep after waking up at 5 this morning.
> 
> ...



welcome to my world beej.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 11, 2008)

..that I really need to get my big butt to one of these Heavenly Bodies dance thingies, but I have no fat friends in my area o.o.. also...that I will find a way to convince my roomy [who is thin] to go with me whether she likes it or not, with super hardcore Jedi mind tricks if needed. Lunchbox.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 11, 2008)

IC I love having birthday weekends... let the festivities begin.


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 11, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> IC I love having birthday weekends... let the festivities begin. [/QUOTE
> Yea April 13th!!! I hope you have a blast my Birthday twin.


----------



## Tina (Apr 11, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> IC that it is supposed to rain and thunder on Saturday (WEDDING DAY!) and I couldn't be happier about it!!!



You must be so excited! I'm very happy for you -- both for the wedding, and the rain you're happy for.  Pics!


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Apr 11, 2008)

IC I think I'm a cat FA. I want to rub my chunky kitty's belly. She's not so thrilled by the idea, though.


----------



## saucywench (Apr 11, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> IC I love having birthday weekends... let the festivities begin.


 


sugar and spice said:


> Yea April 13th!!! I hope you have a blast my Birthday twin.


 
That makes three of us. But I'm probably older than both of you put together. 

Happy Birthday, girls!


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 12, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> IC I love having birthday weekends... let the festivities begin.



Hope you have a nice B-day this Sunday! :bow:

And, sweet, more birthdays!!! 

Hope that you, Cindy have a nice birthday too. 

And also sugar and spice!


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 12, 2008)

I confess that after ramdomly following a link in someone's signature, I was taken to a post so beautiful that I started crying.

I also confess to hoping that someday, someone thinks the same thing about me.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

IC that I have some GREAT young adults!


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 12, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> SMA413 said:
> 
> 
> > IC I love having birthday weekends... let the festivities begin. [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## cold comfort (Apr 12, 2008)

i confess that after like, having a huuuuge falling out with my roommate earlier in the week (which left me feeling the most down i've felt in awhile. that bitch is like, my rock) ...

... that not only have we totally hashed it all out and completely made up ... we're like ... on even better terms than before. 

that sonuvabitch just called me up to see what i wanted from taco bell and is coming home with some BAJA GOODNESS right now.

i confess that i love my rooooomieeeee. :wubu:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 12, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> IC I think I'm a cat FA. I want to rub my chunky kitty's belly. She's not so thrilled by the idea, though.



I know I am (a cat FA). My skinny cat should probably file a grievance.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> I know I am (a cat FA). My skinny cat should probably file a grievance.



Me too! I <3 kittybelly!!! puuuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr :wubu:


----------



## ekmanifest (Apr 12, 2008)

IC I took some Nyquil last night for congestion and it KNOCKED ME ON MY ASS. I've barely been able to get up in almost 24 hours. Just now feel awake. How can a heavy-weight be such a Nyquil light-weight?


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

IC that I am addicted to hamburgers!!!


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 12, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> IC that I am addicted to hamburgers!!!



Welcome to the dark side.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 12, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> Welcome to the dark side.



Why thank you ...I have resided on the 'dark side' for years now....actually I do some of my BEST work in the dark! *flips hair back and wickedly grins*


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 12, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> IC that I am addicted to hamburgers!!!





Zandoz said:


> Welcome to the dark side.



Did you say The Dark Side?


----------



## ripley (Apr 12, 2008)

I woke up to 6 - 8 inches of fresh snow on the ground this morning.


Yeah, hating Michigan right now.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 13, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> Did you say The Dark Side?



Love this song.  Never seen that movie, though.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 13, 2008)

My 12 year old nephew taught me to play Guitar Hero 2...and now I'm addicted :blush:


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 13, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Love this song.  Never seen that movie, though.



You should. You really should.

It's a bit cheesy (dated) in some places, but it's just too cool.

I recently got it on DVD to replace my tired old VHS copy.


Also, I found a video of the Beaver Brown Band performing that song. They're the folks who actually did the music for the movie. First time I saw these guys was a few minutes ago. Seems a bit strange to hear the same sounds coming from this band. It's as if they were the cover band and Eddie and the Cruisers were the originals.

You'll notice the saxophone player is the same guy. They actually used him in the movie.


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 13, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> IC that I am addicted to hamburgers!!!





CAMellie said:


> My 12 year old nephew taught me to play Guitar Hero 2...and now I'm addicted :blush:



A theme?


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 13, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> You should. You really should.
> 
> It's a bit cheesy (dated) in some places, but it's just too cool.
> 
> ...



Wow that was weird! Watching a "stranger" singing an Eddie & The Cruisers song. LOL I LOVE that movie!


----------



## FreeThinker (Apr 13, 2008)

I confess this knife-set made me chuckle when I saw it in a store window.







It's called "The Ex".


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 13, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> You should. You really should.
> 
> It's a bit cheesy (dated) in some places, but it's just too cool.
> 
> ...


That saxophone player reminds me of someone...


----------



## saucywench (Apr 13, 2008)

Heh. This reminded me of a (sort of) related accessory:
View attachment 40556

(Although I doubt the gents depicted here would be looking so...happy... if they were subjected to the abuse depicted below. )


FreeThinker said:


> I confess this knife-set made me chuckle when I saw it in a store window.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 13, 2008)

saucywench said:


> Heh. This reminded me of a (sort of) related accessory:
> View attachment 40556
> 
> (Although I doubt the gents depicted here would be looking so...happy... if they were subjected to the abuse depicted below. )



LOVE IT!!! those both made me chuckle so much! 

I C that im watching britains got talent and there's a n older bloke playing the star wars tune on a keyboard and its so bad that it's making me chuckle, just hilarious..i feel so mean but i cant stop laughing..


----------



## love dubh (Apr 13, 2008)

Dear money,

Please manifest yourself so that I can pass for summer classes (only $300 more dollars to go!). Please! By, like, next week!

If some asshole can make a website on the Internet to pay off her credit card debt cuz she "just loved to shop!" then certainly the universe can fulfill my arguably more important financial need. 

Thanks,
Me.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 14, 2008)

IC that I've got the worst sore throat and I called out of work and my voice is totally shot and if I tried to say fuck off to my sore throat out loud it would end sounding like 

BUCKAW

seriously. tried it. I am a giant chicken.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 14, 2008)

IC that, while I DO feel sympathy for BGB's sore throat, I totally "heard" him sounding like a chicken and laughed like an idiot.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 14, 2008)

IC that every single time I use the Multi-Quote feature I think "Leeloo Dallas Multi-Pass"
Yeah I know...I'm a dork...whatever


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 15, 2008)

IC... Im nothing but a chimpanzee that throws shit sometimes. Just need a break at the moment... Hope I didn't burn any bridges.

Also Thanks Mini, your words helped me see the light at the end of the tunnel seriously.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Apr 15, 2008)

IC that I wasn't that thrilled with the line up of bands for the Bamboozle tour that I'm taking my daughter to see next month, until I was looking at the recent additions and saw that Triumph the Insult Comic Dog was going to be there! I am thrilled like a giddy school girl. I love him! I can only hope that I see him amongst the crowd and get insulted by him. Now I can't wait to go!


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 15, 2008)

IC I saw two births today- a C-section and a vaginal delivery. It's definitely renewed my interest in becoming an L&D nurse. 


I also C that my sister called me out of the room and told me to "hurry, before you miss it!' just to watch the Pope get picked up at the airport. We're not even Catholic.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Apr 15, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> IC that I wasn't that thrilled with the line up of bands for the Bamboozle tour that I'm taking my daughter to see next month, until I was looking at the recent additions and saw that Triumph the Insult Comic Dog was going to be there! I am thrilled like a giddy school girl. I love him! I can only hope that I see him amongst the crowd and get insulted by him. Now I can't wait to go!



(Yes, I'm quoting my own post.) 

I just wanted to add that.....

IC the Bamboozle tour is great........FOR ME TO POOP ON! 
(That's one of Triumph's lines for those who don't know!)


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 15, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> IC I saw two births today- a C-section and a vaginal delivery. It's definitely renewed my interest in becoming an L&D nurse.



You know what? IC that childbirth really grosses me out. I dunno why, it just _does_.

I mean, I've watched some nasty stuff, I've read disgusting things. My father's told me many a grotesque story about his youth- complete with the scars to prove it; news footage and medical shows add to my library of disturbing imagery.

And yet for some reason, _Planet Terror_'s infamous "melting dick" scene (and all of the imagined sensations and visuals that I experience with it) repulses me less than this perfectly natural fact of life.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 15, 2008)

I was very fortunate, that, even though my mom was a stay at home mom of ten kids, having them from the late 1940's to the mid 1960's, and while many ' womens magazines ' were probably telling her to be passive and to train her five daughters to be that way...she didn't. Thanks Mom, for having me know that if my voice needs to get a little loud at times, or I need quiet after my own hard work, it's more than ok. No lowered eyes, no ' hush hush, Daddy's home '. Everybody deserves respect, no matter the age or gender. 

Been thinking about this kind of thing..how lucky I was to have had her be my mom.


Ham for dinner..mmmmmm...ham.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 15, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> You know what? IC that childbirth really grosses me out. I dunno why, it just _does_.
> 
> I mean, I've watched some nasty stuff, I've read disgusting things. My father's told me many a grotesque story about his youth- complete with the scars to prove it; news footage and medical shows add to my library of disturbing imagery.
> 
> And yet for some reason, _Planet Terror_'s infamous "melting dick" scene (and all of the imagined sensations and visuals that I experience with it) repulses me less than this perfectly natural fact of life.




Hahaha... it's all good. I'm pretty sure it grosses A LOT of people out. I mean, at one point during the C-section, the doctor had the uterus sitting out on the woman's abdomen, fallopian tubes and all. It was just sitting there like some weird alien. Don't even get me started on the placenta. How's that for disturbing mental images?

I also C that I once saw a leg get amputated and thought it was the coolest thing with the cauterizing gun hit a nerve and caused the partially detached foot to twitch.

It definitely takes a different type of person to even consider going into nursing. I think we all need psychological evaluations...


----------



## themadhatter (Apr 16, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> BUCKAW
> 
> seriously. tried it. I am a giant chicken.



Oh, then are you related to the hoboken chicken?


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 16, 2008)

I am soon off to work. New job. Trouble is, I am still on a night shift schedule. I didn't sleep very well. So, I gotta do my best and make it through 8 hours today.

It'll be my very first day today on the job. Tomorrow, I have another early day. Then I have a day off and then Saturday I have night shift.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 16, 2008)

Daily dose of true exchange. 

Me: Damn, my legs are freezing, I wish they had like, socks that went up your legs, y'know? That'd be cool.

Friend: You mean like pants? 

Me: .. *pause* holy shit!


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 16, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Daily dose of true exchange.
> 
> Me: Damn, my legs are freezing, I wish they had like, socks that went up your legs, y'know? That'd be cool.
> 
> ...



Dammit! :doh: *sigh*


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 16, 2008)

IC that I hesitate before posting in controversial threads, and I hope it doesn't come back to bite me. I mean seriously, I'm pale and soft, and it would leave a mark.


----------



## Crystal (Apr 16, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Daily dose of true exchange.
> 
> Me: Damn, my legs are freezing, I wish they had like, socks that went up your legs, y'know? That'd be cool.
> 
> ...




*giggles furiously*

This is great.

Sad, but infinitely awesome.


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 17, 2008)

IC that I am chomping at the bit for blueberries to come in season so that I can go pickin' and get enough to freeze for later. I can't justify $3 for 1/2 pint right now, but damn, they make my mouth water. :eat2:


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 17, 2008)

I confess that I survived the first day of work WEDNESDAY and also today. Now I just off of work 1/2 an hour ago and I have tommorrow off. :bow:

Then I start night shifts Saturday, Sunday, and Monday. :huh:


----------



## troubadours (Apr 17, 2008)

FreeThinker said:


> I confess this knife-set made me chuckle when I saw it in a store window.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my bff has that in her kitchen, only in red. i love that


----------



## love dubh (Apr 17, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Daily dose of true exchange.
> 
> Me: Damn, my legs are freezing, I wish they had like, socks that went up your legs, y'know? That'd be cool.
> 
> ...



Friend's brother: I'm going to write a science fiction story!
Friend: Yeah? What about?
FB: These humans that mutate because they get an extra chromosome.
Friend: Isn't that....Down's Syndrome?


----------



## HollyGirl (Apr 17, 2008)

i want that knife set in yellow!!!
especially cause i just filed divore papers today.

yuck!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Apr 17, 2008)

IC that one hour back at my old job and I wanted to quit. I was told I would be sitting and stapling and instead I am standing for 8 hours in one spot cutting retarded amounts of fabric. Eff THAT! Working on my resume tonight!


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 17, 2008)

For you fans of MadTV's Stuart: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOr9SvilF-8


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 17, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> For you fans of MadTV's Stuart: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOr9SvilF-8



I LOVED that one! Stuart is a budding FA!


----------



## Tina (Apr 18, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> IC that one hour back at my old job and I wanted to quit. I was told I would be sitting and stapling and instead I am standing for 8 hours in one spot cutting retarded amounts of fabric. Eff THAT! Working on my resume tonight!


You know, this must be extra unbearable considering where you just came from and what you were doing, and want to do with that group (is it BGP? Sorry, can't remember the acronyms). Kind of adds insult to injury, I'm sure.


----------



## SparklingBBW (Apr 18, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> IC that I am chomping at the bit for blueberries to come in season so that I can go pickin' and get enough to freeze for later. I can't justify $3 for 1/2 pint right now, but damn, they make my mouth water. :eat2:



I couldn't rep ya for this Joyous one, so I'll have to just reply here. I'm feeling the same way about the blueberries. It's always been my preferred "flavor" for things flavored like preserves, pancakes, and poptarts! I noticed a conciderable increase in my desire for the blueberries after watching the blueberry episode of Good Eats this week (one I hadn't seen before). I'm seriously gonna make that syrup recipe AB made and try that blueberry fizzy drink. Looked extremely refreshing and delish! 

Three cheers for blueberries! 
Gena


----------



## snuggletiger (Apr 18, 2008)

IC I am glad its the weekend although I am not looking forward to putting on a tux which I am hoping still fits me. 

Sorry about the sucky job Sasha. Wish I could give a hug to make things better. 

JoyJoy love blueberries. I know what you mean about the outrageous price but I found some great blueberries at costco and have those with my cereal.


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 18, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> I confess that I survived the first day of work WEDNESDAY and also today. Now I just off of work 1/2 an hour ago and I have tommorrow off. :bow:
> 
> Then I start night shifts Saturday, Sunday, and Monday. :huh:



Woo! I saw your post about going in so tired- I'm glad it worked out well! Enjoy your day off!



BigCutieSasha said:


> IC that one hour back at my old job and I wanted to quit. I was told I would be sitting and stapling and instead I am standing for 8 hours in one spot cutting retarded amounts of fabric. Eff THAT! Working on my resume tonight!



Oh Sasha. I don't blame you for working on your resume. Employers need to be straight with you, and if not, they need to not employ! Eff that indeed.


Joy and Genarose-

I couldn't agree more. I have frozen wild blueberries that I use in just about anything that I can, but I am itchin' to get some fresh ones (not at off-season ridiculous pricing though!) I missed Good Eats this week! I can't believe it was a blueberry episode! GAH! Much love for Alton Brown. I've never gone blueberry picking, but I think I'd like to find a place this year.


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 18, 2008)

IC that I think blueberries are one of the most disgusting things ever.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 18, 2008)

IC I was like "mmm, blueberries" until I realized I was actually eating combos.






I am totally making Pizzeria Pretzel muffins if anyone is interested?


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 18, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> IC that I think blueberries are one of the most disgusting things ever.



It's okay. You can give me your share. I will do this for you. 



BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC I was like "mmm, blueberries" until I realized I was actually eating combos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If it was Pizzeria Cracker combo muffins, I might almost be interested. I think you'd have better luck if you tried it with some sort of brioche-type bread, though. 

I have officially over-geeked on baked goods and food network. I'd volunteer to stop now, but I know that's not going to happen! HA!


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 18, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> It's okay. You can give me your share. I will do this for you.



Thank you...I owe you my life for this.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 18, 2008)

I confess ..that I get really self conscious when I realize I'm being a jealous c*nt at people, so I shut up...  because I don't like to admit it.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 18, 2008)

i confess i hate assholes. people need to just quit with the assholery.

i also confess i love ninja warrior. a lot.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Apr 18, 2008)

Genarose54 said:


> I couldn't rep ya for this Joyous one, so I'll have to just reply here. I'm feeling the same way about the blueberries. It's always been my preferred "flavor" for things flavored like preserves, pancakes, and poptarts! I noticed a conciderable increase in my desire for the blueberries after watching the blueberry episode of Good Eats this week (one I hadn't seen before). I'm seriously gonna make that syrup recipe AB made and try that blueberry fizzy drink. Looked extremely refreshing and delish!
> 
> Three cheers for blueberries!
> Gena




Yum! I saw this episode, too, and it got me started thinking about summer. There's a blueberry farm about 20 minutes from my house and I am prepping to freeze my own this year!


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 18, 2008)

Love it. Love, love, love it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rq6r23-le5o


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 18, 2008)

Love it. Love, love, love it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rq6r23-le5o


And another WOW:


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 18, 2008)

well, this is a great example of what happens when your browser goes wonky. Sorry, folks. Too late to delete.


----------



## ripley (Apr 18, 2008)

supersoup said:


> i confess i hate assholes. people need to just quit with the assholery.
> 
> i also confess i love ninja warrior. a lot.



Don't forget Unbeatable Bansuke!!



I <3 Bunpei Shiratori!  
:wubu:


----------



## mossystate (Apr 18, 2008)

Aprill 18....Seattle....last week we had 75 degree weather.....today?...rain..wee bit of sun..rain/snow....thunder....now..snow/rain.............I love it...I do


----------



## themadhatter (Apr 19, 2008)

Soooooo....how about a bunch of us went out to a karaoke bar earlier this evening, and I took it upon myself to sing Anarchy in the UK. Weeeeellll....upon said recitation, I broke the mic stand. Yes, broke. the. mic. stand. I must say, I'm pretty proud of myself.


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 19, 2008)

IC that i was so bored last night i put on the hairspray soundtrack and just sat and sang along..and then i moved onto the rent soundtrack..i really feel quite sorry for my housemates


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 19, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> Woo! I saw your post about going in so tired- I'm glad it worked out well! Enjoy your day off!



Thanks. It was a nice day off. Although my wife and I did lots of chores and such for the early part of the day (all around the apartment) --- lots of sweeping, vacuuming, laundry, recycling, trash, etc ... 

The later part involved having some friends come over and we had fajitas and soft chocolate chip cookies fresh out of the oven :eat2: and just chilled together ... watched some of the movie "Crank." I made Long Island Iced Teas too.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 19, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Thanks. It was a nice day off. Although my wife and I did lots of chores and such for the early part of the day (all around the apartment) --- lots of sweeping, vacuuming, laundry, recycling, trash, etc ...
> 
> The later part involved having some friends come over and we had fajitas and soft chocolate chip cookies fresh out of the oven :eat2: and just chilled together ... watched some of the movie "Crank." I made Long Island Iced Teas too.



I confess that about ten seconds after I finished reading this post the smell of fresh baked chocolate chip cookies wafted through the room. Which is weird 'cos it's 2:30 in the morning, I hardly have any neighbors close by and I just looked out the window at the only neighbor I've ever smelled any cooking from and their lights are out.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Thanks. It was a nice day off. Although my wife and I did lots of chores and such for the early part of the day (all around the apartment) --- lots of sweeping, vacuuming, laundry, recycling, trash, etc ...
> 
> The later part involved having some friends come over and we had fajitas and soft chocolate chip cookies fresh out of the oven :eat2: and just chilled together ... watched some of the movie "Crank." I made Long Island Iced Teas too.





Santaclear said:


> I confess that about ten seconds after I finished reading this post the smell of fresh baked chocolate chip cookies wafted through the room. Which is weird 'cos it's 2:30 in the morning, I hardly have any neighbors close by and I just looked out the window at the only neighbor I've ever smelled any cooking from and their lights are out.


I confess that I am always fascinated by the effects the human brain sometimes causes if one remembers something...


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 19, 2008)

I also confess I'm finally about um, 96% over the flu, which lasted more than five weeks. It's totally sucked but I'd say (if I count the flu as a cold) it's maybe only the third cold I've had in ten years.

Also I went to an optical place today and ordered frames for my new prescription reading glasses. This place has thousands of really freaky (well, arty and cool) frames. I narrowed it down to four pair even tho I liked about a hundred of them (I'd like 'em on other people, not necessarily me.) Then I picked the most conservative pair of the four. Should be ready Wednesday. I can't wait to be able to read normal sized print again.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 19, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I confess that I am always fascinated by the effects the human brain sometimes causes if one remembers something...



You're calling me insane, Cousin Wolf? *_raised eyebrow, clenched teeth, crouches, about to jump up on the table_* 

Nah, I think I really did smell someone's cooking. The window is open and I do have a lot of neighbors further down the street.

Here's a pretty good "insane" pic I found by googling. 

View attachment insane.jpg


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2008)

Nah, ain't callin' you insane, my friend... *
It's a fact that reading about, lets say a nice cherry pie can cause your brain to remember the smell of a fresh baked cherry pie - and you instantly smell it, though there is none in the oven...

*The only one around here I'd consider being insane, is myself...


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 19, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Nah, ain't callin' you insane, my friend... *
> It's a fact that reading about, lets say a nice cherry pie can cause your brain to remember the smell of a fresh baked cherry pie - and you instantly smell it, though there is none in the oven...
> 
> *The only one around here I'd consider being insane, is myself...



True. This did seem to come from outside tho, from that direction. The odd timing of it and that it was so brief was what made me wonder. There is a donut place sort of kitty corner from here and they do bake at night. Can't remember ever smelling chocolate chip cookies from there tho. *_cues in scary film-noirish psychological 1950s thriller music again*_


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 19, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> True. This did seem to come from outside tho, from that direction. The odd timing of it and that it was so brief was what made me wonder. There is a donut place sort of kitty corner from here and they do bake at night. Can't remember ever smelling chocolate chip cookies from there tho. *_cues in scary film-noirish psychological 1950s thriller music again*_


:huh: Huh? Where did that organ sound come from? :huh:


----------



## Carrie (Apr 19, 2008)

supersoup said:


> i also confess i love ninja warrior. a lot.


Word. :bow:


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 19, 2008)

Ninja Warror! My wife and I love that show!


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 19, 2008)

OOH Yeah Ninja Warrior thats my show too!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 19, 2008)

supersoup said:


> i confess i hate assholes. people need to just quit with the assholery.
> 
> i also confess i love ninja warrior. a lot.



DITTO! We are on the same wavelength!


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 19, 2008)

IC that I have NO idea who/what Ninja Warrior is. A show on TV, I guess?


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 19, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> IC that I have NO idea who/what Ninja Warrior is. A show on TV, I guess?



Oh yeah Its a show that comes on the cable channel G4. It is a Japanese show where the contestants have to run this really difficult obstacle course in a certain time limit. Each level of the course gets harder and if they make it past the ultimate test they become Ninja Warrior!
Its mostly fun to watch people getting wiped out and listening to the Japanese guy giving the play by play account (all in Japanese of course) but its exciting you should try to catch it.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 19, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> IC that I have NO idea who/what Ninja Warrior is. A show on TV, I guess?



http://www.g4tv.com/ninjawarrior/index.html


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 19, 2008)

sugar and spice said:


> Oh yeah Its a show that comes on the cable channel G4. It is a Japanese show where the contestants have to run this really difficult obstacle course in a certain time limit. Each level of the course gets harder and if they make it past the ultimate test they become Ninja Warrior!
> Its mostly fun to watch people getting wiped out and listening to the Japanese guy giving the play by play account (all in Japanese of course) but its exciting you should try to catch it.





ThikJerseyChik said:


> http://www.g4tv.com/ninjawarrior/index.html



Oooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh....ok! I think I caught part of that show once. 2 ladies were trying to stand so that they fit through these pre-cut body outlines that were coming towards them....I think. It looked hilarious. Kinda reminded me of MXC. Unfortunately, I'm one of the last 3 people on the planet without cable.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 19, 2008)

So my father has been fascinated by Mount Everest for a long time. I'm not sure just how long, but he has in the past couple years collected a few books and a couple DVDs, which he's watched and read a few times each. He keeps me updated now and then on what's happening there.

Anyways, he lent me _Into Thin Air_ a while back. Having finished _Heart of Darkness_, and working on an anthology of Asimov stories during the downtime between books, I stumbled upon it in my bookshelf yesterday. I set it aside as a potential read in the near future, but wasn't really planning on picking it up for a long while... but then last night I finished the story "'Breeds There a Man...?'" and instead of starting the next one in the collection, figured I might as well look at the introduction, at least, of _Into Thin Air_.

What happened, I never expected.

Just the intro had me pulled in. I read that last night and went to sleep, and then burned through the first chapter in one short sitting this morning; on my break at work, a scant 15 minutes, I tore through a good deal of the second chapter and most importantly, _I did not want to put it down._ When my cell phone alarm went off to tell me that it was time to get back to work, it was truly difficult to leave the break room. Not because I didn't want to work, but because I just wanted to keep reading!

IC that this feeling is really one of the greatest things ever, being utterly captivated by a story; and this is the very first time that it's ever happened regarding something that's true. I've felt it before, but this is different, simply because it's not a story that, while based on the author's experiences, is ultimately a product of their creative mind; what this is, rather, _is _the author's experience, plus corroboration from others.

I've got my father to thank for this feeling that I'm getting. Like many of his interests, I managed to catch it like a pile of dry leaves near a brush fire.


----------



## ripley (Apr 20, 2008)

_Into the Wild_ by Krakauer is pretty good too. 



I confess that tonight while playing Backgammon, my opponent said "nice rolls" and the first thing that popped into my head was that he was complimenting my body, not the dice. :blush:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 20, 2008)

Lol Ripley- are you sure he wasn't?  

At the poker game tonight, I called a 20 cent bet and called it a cheap trick (to make me think he had cards he didn't)....and the guy said he could show me better cheap tricks for even less than 20 cent


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 20, 2008)

IC I am drunk.

And I have not been drunk in a long time.

And I texted Travis that he was a good kisser...lol...and I texted Jimmy too. And probably Jenka but I don't remember. I'm too lazy to look in my phone.

And i'm eating *mealy* sour cream and onion baked ritz chips...at least my grandma says so...but I don't know what the hell she's talking about...I just think they're good.


----------



## Spanky (Apr 20, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> IC I am drunk.
> 
> And I have not been drunk in a long time.
> 
> ...



IC mszwebs types better drunk than I do sober.


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 20, 2008)

Spanky said:


> IC mszwebs types better drunk than I do sober.



Heh. Damn straight I do.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Apr 20, 2008)

ripley said:


> _Into the Wild_ by Krakauer is pretty good too.




*IC I graduated from the same college as Krakauer so have followed his work ..and WOW!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Fuzzy (Apr 20, 2008)

The problem with being gone from the forums is that you don't know if something has already been posted. However, I don't think this particular peice of morbid curiosity has... Its filled with that kind of anticipation that you know exactly what is about to happen, but you can't turn it off.

It make me ROTFL when I saw it.. and later in the evening commute just as traffic was getting heavy.. I thought about it and ROTFL again.

Bowling + Rollercoaster = Fun!

Work Safe, has sound. Its better if you have the sound on. 

(Its great to be back!)


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 20, 2008)

Didn't know it was possible to start an incomplete 'coaster...

Welcome back, Fuzzy!


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 20, 2008)

IC this is my only free day for a while. Last week was crazy busy, I worked on Saturday, this coming week is crazy busy, and the next week is finals. May 1st is so close but soooo far.


And to top it all off- I can't have bread this week. Wooo matzah. Happy Pesach, y'all.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 20, 2008)

i confess i've been running around the living room jumping on and off the ottoman singing and reenacting sweeney todd for the last hour. my dog thinks i'm insane.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 20, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Anyways, he lent me _Into Thin Air_ a while back. Having finished _Heart of Darkness_...



I would think _Heart of Darkness_--->_Into Thin Air_ would be a good combo.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 20, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> I would think _Heart of Darkness_--->_Into Thin Air_ would be a good combo.



Possibly. We'll see how it works out, although the lighthearted Asimov buffer should prevent me from losing _all_ faith in humanity by the time I'm done.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 20, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Possibly. We'll see how it works out, although the lighthearted Asimov buffer should prevent me from losing _all_ faith in humanity by the time I'm done.



True, otherwise we might find you in the closet shaking and looking for oxygen bottles . Heh.


----------



## furious styles (Apr 20, 2008)

ripley said:


> _Into the Wild_ by Krakauer is pretty good too.



seriously, it's a mind blower.

and the movie version actually DIDN'T suck!


----------



## Crystal (Apr 20, 2008)

Speaking of movies...

I hate to be jumping on the Juno bandwagon here, but I watched it for the first time last night and I absolutely LOVED it!


----------



## ripley (Apr 21, 2008)

I confess that I find myself wishing that real life had an ignore function.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 21, 2008)

I confess I went to the Lindt chocolate outlet store :smitten: It was a beautiful thing.


----------



## DolceBBW (Apr 21, 2008)

IC that I secretly hope that my boss gets whatever crud I have as payback for making me come in today because she didnt feel like it.


----------



## Zandoz (Apr 21, 2008)

ripley said:


> I confess that I find myself wishing that real life had an ignore function.




You and me both! I got myself in a "No good deed goes unpunished" situation, now the person I helped is calling a half dozen to a dozen times a day...and I can't just not answer, because she knows I'm home. :blink:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 21, 2008)

DolceBBW said:


> IC that I secretly hope that my boss gets whatever crud I have as payback for making me come in today because she didnt feel like it.


You know, if I were a more vengeful person, or a more disgusting person, I'd suggest going into her office and sneezing on her keyboard and phone. 

But I'd never suggest that.

Noooooo.


----------



## Paquito (Apr 21, 2008)

This show, I Know My Kid's A Star, is CRAZY. Some of these moms need to be slapped in their faces, fa real. I feel so bad for the kids that have to put up with their showbiz moms from Hell.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 21, 2008)

AAAAAHHHHH! Our kitchen sink just started pouring water out of it...this water just keeps on coming and coming and coming and wont' stop, and the shutoff valve under the sink isn't working. Half of our house is already flooded.


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 21, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> AAAAAHHHHH! Our kitchen sink just started pouring water out of it...this water just keeps on coming and coming and coming and wont' stop, and the shutoff valve under the sink isn't working. Half of our house is already flooded.



Oh no! Is it under control yet? Holy crap, that sucks.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 21, 2008)

It slowed down a little. Plumber FINALLY got here (after more than an hour of this) and turned the water off under the house. Meanwhile, the kitchen, pantry, utility room and my parents bedroom are flooded, though not as badly as they could have been. 

The water was coming in big spurts, only we didn't know it. It was just POURING out of the sink drain - gallon upon gallon upon gallon of it, and since the spurts contained so much water, it looked continuous. My ... (leaving this adjective out right now. lol) stepfather actually managed to take the bottom (the u-shaped part) of the pipe out by accident, which meant it was pouring out UNDER the sink instead - but that turned out to be a good thing, because the water was concentrated in one spot, and we could start using buckets under the sink, and emptying when they got full, containing the flooding somewhat. 

We've had a record amount of rain in the last couple days, and a flood watch - I just didn't expect the flood to be in our kitchen!


----------



## wistful (Apr 21, 2008)

I confess, that it always makes me pause for a moment,when someone makes an awesome post ... I go and check their profile and I realize they were born the year I started *high school*. I'm still wondering where the 80s went exactly.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 21, 2008)

IC that I can't stop laughing at this comment I heard at school today.

Ghetto white dude 1 - damn, yo, what is going on in the auditorium 

Ghetto white dude 2 - it's like some sign language seminar or some shit.

Ghetto white dude 1 - that is some Helen Keller shit right there


----------



## Paquito (Apr 21, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC that I can't stop laughing at this comment I heard at school today.
> 
> Ghetto white dude 1 - damn, yo, what is going on in the auditorium
> 
> ...



lol silly white people, always actin a fool


----------



## Spanky (Apr 21, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC that I can't stop laughing at this comment I heard at school today.
> 
> Ghetto white dude 1 - damn, yo, what is going on in the auditorium
> 
> ...




BGB!! Do you know where your blind hedge hog is?? That is some horny Helen Keller shit right there. 

View attachment blind_hedgehog.jpg


----------



## DolceBBW (Apr 21, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC that I love working at the school, but OMG if I hear Lazytown music ONE MORE TIME. Uh, there it goes again.
> 
> It's a piece of cake to bake a pretty cake if the way is hazy
> you gotta do the cooking by the book you know you can't be lazy
> ...



I confess that I LOVE that show and have such a crush on Robbie Rotten!!!:wubu:


----------



## Wagimawr (Apr 22, 2008)

IC that flirting is hard.

i can has bed naow? *passes out*


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 22, 2008)

Because stupid is funny:

I just looked at the leftover pizza box for a few confused moments, reading the side: CALL FOR PICK-UP OR DELIVERY and thinking...pick-up or delivery..pick-up or delivery...now what would they pick up here? How would that work?


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 22, 2008)

Read in a magazine last night:

"The crowd waited with baited breath as the announcer paused before reading the card holding the winner's name."

Stick out your tongue, please.


----------



## mossystate (Apr 22, 2008)

ha....I think I have always thought it was......baited


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 22, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Read in a magazine last night:
> 
> "The crowd waited with baited breath as the announcer paused before reading the card holding the winner's name."
> 
> ...


This explains quite a lot...  :doh:


----------



## imfree (Apr 22, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Read in a magazine last night:
> 
> "The crowd waited with baited breath as the announcer paused before reading the card holding the winner's name."
> 
> Stick out your tongue, please.



The crowd would have been SO much better off
to have been waiting with bated  breath!
Just SEEING that lure makes my mouth hurt!


----------



## Tina (Apr 22, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> Read in a magazine last night:
> 
> "The crowd waited with baited breath as the announcer paused before reading the card holding the winner's name."
> 
> Stick out your tongue, please.


Heh. That is one of my pet peeves, but a gentle one, because it can also be amusing, depending.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 23, 2008)

Right now there's a comedy thing airing on TV for which I was front and center. I'm counting the minutes until it's over because I DO NOT want to see myself laughing on TV. Or doing anything candid, actually.

Edit: I gave in. Oh christ I look awful.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 23, 2008)

IC I had a really weird dream last night involving an ex-boyfriend, an ex-friend, my crazy sister, my best friend's roommate, a train station, Chicago, and a creepy looking John Mayer. Oh, and a pimp and his search party.


Where do I even begin to look for meaning behind that one?!?! LOL


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 23, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> IC I had a really weird dream last night involving an ex-boyfriend, an ex-friend, my crazy sister, my best friend's roommate, a train station, Chicago, and a creepy looking John Mayer. Oh, and a pimp and his search party.
> 
> 
> Where do I even begin to look for meaning behind that one?!?! LOL



ha ha ha What was the pimp searching for, I hope it wasn't you.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 23, 2008)

Hahaha... no- he was randomly knocking on doors, looking for someone. And he looked like the stereotypical pimp with the ridiculous hat, long jacket, and a cane. Kinda like Bishop Don Juan...


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 23, 2008)

Ive been reading a really good book all afternoon and i've just finished it and it was sooo amazing that im now bouncing all over the place! 

WAW!!!


----------



## Paquito (Apr 23, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Hahaha... no- he was randomly knocking on doors, looking for someone. And he looked like the stereotypical pimp with the ridiculous hat, long jacket, and a cane. Kinda like Bishop Don Juan...



IC that he stole my PIMPCUP


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 23, 2008)

LOL... it's ok- he stole my blinged out MAGIC ring.


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 24, 2008)

IC that i have a problem.


i own *4* of these 1 foot by 3 feet holders of bath products.
i am not kidding.

they are all double stacked, new products.
i took a picture of the newest one to remind myself...
i dont use self tanners, or "firming lotion"
i also have no use for bath soaks, as i shower...
and there are 4 loofah thingies in this one alone... but i use sponges! 
i dont like the smell of sweet pea, freesia, coconut lime, or harvest apple. *i did... but have moved on...*
and i have plus sized containers of hair repair conditioners/shampoo, candles, incense and those silly roller massage things.

*4 of them*. :doh:

i have a problem. i am addicted to bath products.

ps sorry for crappy picture... i was shaking as i made this announcement to myself.

when did this happen???


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 24, 2008)

Just_Jen said:


> Ive been reading a really good book all afternoon and i've just finished it and it was sooo amazing that im now bouncing all over the place!
> 
> WAW!!!



What book? Anything evoking a reaction such as yours requires a look-see. 



Amatrix said:


> IC that i have a problem.
> 
> 
> i own *4* of these 1 foot by 3 feet holders of bath products.
> ...



I'd rather hear you have a easy time self-soothing than a difficult time getting things like that for yourself! But you're right, it might be time to tone it down a notch. Just try and ask yourself if you *really* need something before you buy it. Consider whether you already have 12 or not. Also, something that really works for me (in regards to just about anything I want to buy, almost) is putting it back, and buying it if I'm still thinking about it in a few days or a week, or by pay day. Typically, I'm not.

Or, saying to myself that I can have it once I use something else up, and if I'm still thinking about the new product.


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 25, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> I'd rather hear you have a easy time self-soothing than a difficult time getting things like that for yourself! But you're right, it might be time to tone it down a notch. Just try and ask yourself if you *really* need something before you buy it. Consider whether you already have 12 or not. Also, something that really works for me (in regards to just about anything I want to buy, almost) is putting it back, and buying it if I'm still thinking about it in a few days or a week, or by pay day. Typically, I'm not.
> 
> Or, saying to myself that I can have it once I use something else up, and if I'm still thinking about the new product.



thats a great idea... i just never though of it really. im kinda like... oooo! new things... must collect!

but i was kinda stricken with a good idea on what to do with the bulk of it along with your idea.

my mom works with elderly people, shes an in home caregiver. most of the time they cant afford stuff like body wash, or shampoo and she ends up springing for it with her paycheck. sooo!

im going to give it all to them in nice little baskets, with ribbons and and a card in it as well.
women of all ages like to feel pretty and have nice things to use.
clearly i cant give them things like the self tanners, or anything that makes the tub slippery *bath oils, soaks, etc*...
but!
we have a youth shelter here... and im sure there are teens and tweens that would welcome that kinds of thing. also i can unload my after shave gells, deep conditioners, and hair goop i no longer need.whatever they dont use they can give to the homeless shelter.

a nice project to help me help others. and with a new attitude...
it might just work.
:happy:

thanks for the advice. i might put myself on a strict limit of i must wait a week for a new product or have nothing like it at home! *i wrote it and placed it into my wallet next to the money! :bow: *


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 26, 2008)

IC that I check the crush thread regularly in hopes somebody put my name :doh: how lame is that?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 26, 2008)

MsGreenLantern said:


> IC that I check the crush thread regularly in hopes somebody put my name :doh: how lame is that?



Not lame at all. I call it hopeful. I do the same. 

~Punkin


----------



## Amatrix (Apr 26, 2008)

IC that i wish i could find the crush thread...

to check...
as well!


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Apr 26, 2008)

I confess that the only two people I haven't lied to in some extent or another in the past week were my boyfriend and my best friend. I'm so evil. Or, rather, I should perhaps be thankful that I can be so honest to these two people that are so close to me. Either way, I need to stop this lying crap, but honesty is difficult for me sometimes.

Additionally, I confess that I want to have a house in the woods with 15 cats, a husband, and a nice tree to climb one day.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Apr 26, 2008)

IC that I DETEST dishonest people. 

IC that I hate cheaters

IC that selfish people suck.


----------



## swamptoad (Apr 26, 2008)

I confess that the start of my 4 days off (yesterday) from work it snowed! :doh:

But I'm ok.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 26, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> IC that selfish people suck.




This reminds me of a bumper sticker I saw once..... 

"Mean people Suck
Nice people Swallow"


Sorry, couldn't resist :doh:


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 26, 2008)

IC that I was just suckered into singing at my Sorority 'Lil Sister's wedding...after stating that I refused to do weddings anymore, because I HATE 95% of wedding music. (lol... I say suckered like it was a trick. All she did was ask.)

BUT...since this song is not full of suck, I consented. Now I just have to see if my friend Jocey will sing with me. Slightly unconventional, but really sweet. I'd probably start crying if someone ever sang it to me...lol.

It's a cover sung by Rose Cousins and Rose Polenzani , of the Metalic Fields cover of Peter Gabriel's The Book of Love.

Confused? Just follow the link...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XlpJauF5EP4


----------



## CleverBomb (Apr 26, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This reminds me of a bumper sticker I saw once.....
> 
> "Mean people Suck
> Nice people Swallow"
> ...


That's ok, it was in good taste. 

-Rusty


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 27, 2008)

that's not bad (as far as wedding music goes ) - don't blame yoo



mszwebs said:


> IC that I was just suckered into singing at my Sorority 'Lil Sister's wedding...after stating that I refused to do weddings anymore, because I HATE 95% of wedding music. (lol... I say suckered like it was a trick. All she did was ask.)
> 
> BUT...since this song is not full of suck, I consented. Now I just have to see if my friend Jocey will sing with me. Slightly unconventional, but really sweet. I'd probably start crying if someone ever sang it to me...lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 27, 2008)

OMG, that's a BEAUTIFUL song! I'd never heard it before. It's just...lovely.


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 27, 2008)

IC that it's thundering and lightening and im crapping myself  im hiding under my duvet waiting for it to go away


----------



## sugar and spice (Apr 27, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> IC that I was just suckered into singing at my Sorority 'Lil Sister's wedding...after stating that I refused to do weddings anymore, because I HATE 95% of wedding music. (lol... I say suckered like it was a trick. All she did was ask.)
> 
> BUT...since this song is not full of suck, I consented. Now I just have to see if my friend Jocey will sing with me. Slightly unconventional, but really sweet. I'd probably start crying if someone ever sang it to me...lol.
> 
> ...



That is a really pretty song, their harmony was great. I would cry too if someone ever sang that to me.


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 27, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> IC that I was just suckered into singing at my Sorority 'Lil Sister's wedding...after stating that I refused to do weddings anymore, because I HATE 95% of wedding music. (lol... I say suckered like it was a trick. All she did was ask.)
> 
> BUT...since this song is not full of suck, I consented. Now I just have to see if my friend Jocey will sing with me. Slightly unconventional, but really sweet. I'd probably start crying if someone ever sang it to me...lol.
> 
> ...



Beautiful, beautiful. Definitely far far better than your standard wedding song. I'm so glad you're doing this one!

So... any chance *that* will end up on YouTube?  :batting:


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 27, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> Beautiful, beautiful. Definitely far far better than your standard wedding song. I'm so glad you're doing this one!
> 
> So... any chance *that* will end up on YouTube?  :batting:



Haha... If i can get it there, it certainly will be.

As a side note, I've become slighly...obsessed...with the song and had to find a way to convert it to an MP3, so I could navigate AWAY from youtube...lol.

But, all is well now and I'll keep you updated.


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 27, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Haha... If i can get it there, it certainly will be.
> 
> As a side note, I've become slighly...obsessed...with the song and had to find a way to convert it to an MP3, so I could navigate AWAY from youtube...lol.
> 
> But, all is well now and I'll keep you updated.



Good! Thanks mszwebs!  

You know, you could always practice at Memorial Day karaoke. Just... you know, a thought.


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 27, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> Good! Thanks mszwebs!
> 
> You know, you could always practice at Memorial Day karaoke. Just... you know, a thought.



Find someone to play the guitar, have them learn it and get someone to do the harmony...I'll sing it for you live Betsy


----------



## Ash (Apr 27, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> Good! Thanks mszwebs!
> 
> You know, you could always practice at Memorial Day karaoke. Just... you know, a thought.



We'll get Jay on guitar, and I'll sing harmony. 

P.S. Love the Roses. My cousin and I were obsessed with their cover of Elvis Costello's "Uncomplicated" for a few months. I still sing it to her voicemail sometimes. Here's the video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pVlE3QUt9o


----------



## Ash (Apr 27, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Find someone to play the guitar, have them learn it and get someone to do the harmony...I'll sing it for you live Betsy



I'm psychic or something.


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 27, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> Find someone to play the guitar, have them learn it and get someone to do the harmony...I'll sing it for you live Betsy



Oooooh! I'm excited. Can't wait.  I should bake you something.



Ashley said:


> We'll get Jay on guitar, and I'll sing harmony.
> 
> P.S. Love the Roses. My cousin and I were obsessed with their cover of Elvis Costello's "Uncomplicated" for a few months. I still sing it to her voicemail sometimes. Here's the video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4pVlE3QUt9o





Ashley said:


> I'm psychic or something.



I'd believe it.


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 27, 2008)

Ashley said:


> I'm psychic or something.



lol

Ok Ashley... You're in charge of telling Jay that he has to learn the guitar. luckily...the fingering is all right there in the video...lol.

I'll do it if you will


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 28, 2008)

IC that I'm having one of those days where I delete roughly 2/3 of what I'm about to post.


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 28, 2008)

IC it's such a nice day today that it should be a crime to be indoors.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Apr 28, 2008)

IC that I rule! As a surprise birthday gift I got my best friend 3rd row center seats to go see Ben Folds in Philly with an orchestra.

like, her favorite band ever.

NOT CHEAP.


----------



## out.of.habit (Apr 28, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC that I rule! As a surprise birthday gift I got my best friend 3rd row center seats to go see Ben Folds in Philly with an orchestra.
> 
> like, her favorite band ever.
> 
> NOT CHEAP.



Holy crap, you do rule! Wow. Jealous!


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 28, 2008)

IC that I think the thread title is quite appropriate...


----------



## mossystate (Apr 28, 2008)

I like how we are now treated to a green box with a bit of flashing red, when we have a new private message.

I am sometimes very easily pleased.


----------



## goofy girl (Apr 28, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC that I rule! As a surprise birthday gift I got my best friend 3rd row center seats to go see Ben Folds in Philly with an orchestra.
> 
> like, her favorite band ever.
> 
> NOT CHEAP.



You're a very good friend! Are you going, too?? Or is it gonna just be your lonely lil friend sitting there in the center row all alone??


----------



## mszwebs (Apr 28, 2008)

mossystate said:


> *I like how we are now treated to a green box with a bit of flashing red, when we have a new private message.*
> 
> I am sometimes very easily pleased.



I confess I am in 100% agreement with the bolded statement. 

I also confess that at first...I was confused by it and thought my comuter was doing something weird.

YAY TECHNOLOGY!!!


----------



## goofy girl (Apr 28, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I like how we are now treated to a green box with a bit of flashing red, when we have a new private message.
> 
> I am sometimes very easily pleased.



Me, too!!



mszwebs said:


> I confess I am in 100% agreement with the bolded statement.
> 
> I also confess that at first...I was confused by it and thought my comuter was doing something weird.
> YAY TECHNOLOGY!!!



Me, too!! haha, I have a new computer and I saw that blinking and thought "well, jeez, all this time my inbox was supposed to flash at me and it never did" hahaha


----------



## JoyJoy (Apr 30, 2008)

IC that I'm very, very excited about my plans to go to this with my family! I've attended it numerous times in years past, but never before with family, who are as into our heritage as I am. We're setting up tents and renting a cabin at a local campground. From the Gaelic Language Seminars to the Whiskey Tasting, the Ceilidh, the dog shows, the bagpipes, the music and dancing, the FOOD, and *best* of all...the big, burly athletes running around in kilts (!!) I'm going to be in heaven!!


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 30, 2008)

IC that I'm totally apathetic towards my final exam for tomorrow. There is no mathematical possibility of going up or down a letter grade no matter how well/bad I do.


I'm already checked out for the summer.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Apr 30, 2008)

IC that I giggled my behind off in class -- my professor came into today wearing a SPAM shirt; he even gave us the url if we wanted to purchase one as well.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Apr 30, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> IC that I'm very, very excited about my plans to go to this with my family! I've attended it numerous times in years past, but never before with family, who are as into our heritage as I am. We're setting up tents and renting a cabin at a local campground. From the Gaelic Language Seminars to the Whiskey Tasting, the Ceilidh, the dog shows, the bagpipes, the music and dancing, the FOOD, and *best* of all...the big, burly athletes running around in kilts (!!) I'm going to be in heaven!!



I *love* Scottish festivals and games! And you're right: the abundance of burly men in kilts is the best thing about them. Have a blast!


----------



## CAMellie (Apr 30, 2008)

IC that my PMDD is getting out of control this month and I can't wait for it to be over with...until next month. *sigh*


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 1, 2008)

Eclectic_Girl said:


> And you're right: the abundance of burly men in kilts is the best thing about them. Have a blast!



Och, aye, baby. Oooo! :kiss2:


----------



## mszwebs (May 1, 2008)

IC that every time I see a post of Gingembre's, I hear "Zhe-zhaahm-bra" in my head for hours...lol.


----------



## love dubh (May 1, 2008)

I fell down a flight of stairs today. Yes, all of it.


----------



## Amatrix (May 1, 2008)

IC that one can of jones blueberry pomergrante soda is VERY sweet.

and IC that my boyfriends awesome.:wubu:


----------



## mszwebs (May 1, 2008)

love dubh said:


> I fell down a flight of stairs today. Yes, all of it.



Ooof. Hope you're ok.


----------



## CAMellie (May 1, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> IC that one can of jones blueberry pomergrante soda is VERY sweet.
> 
> and IC that my boyfriends awesome.:wubu:



IC that I'm rather disappointed in Amatrix's blueberry liking *sad sigh*


----------



## CAMellie (May 1, 2008)

IC I wish I was dating an orphan right now


----------



## Amatrix (May 1, 2008)

IC that i let CAM down!


it was bought for me, and now i know why no one else liked it.:doh:

ic that i am pro- pomegranate...:happy:

CAMellie! i heard you had an awesome day! zomg! im so happy! lolz, about time!  and! i would rep you again... but i cant. to much of my love has been spread out.


----------



## CAMellie (May 1, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> IC that i let CAM down!
> 
> 
> it was bought for me, and now i know why no one else liked it.:doh:
> ...



IC that her love of pomegranate made my heart leap with rapture. :happy:

And I'm gonna have an awesome weekend! *happy sigh*


----------



## snuffy2000 (May 1, 2008)

IC that i wish i knew then what i know now, and i wish that i had a kick ass girlfriend


----------



## Amatrix (May 1, 2008)

IC that i stole the cookies from the cookie jar.

and

IC that i also made the cookies and said cookie jar. sorry mum! :happy:


----------



## CAMellie (May 1, 2008)

snuffy2000 said:


> IC that i wish i knew then what i know now, and i wish that i had a kick ass girlfriend



IC I wish we weren't related cause um....ew...'k?


----------



## supersoup (May 1, 2008)

ic i've had an amazing last couple of days!!

ashley, ooh, mango, and aris, i love you crazy kids!


----------



## Blackjack (May 1, 2008)

IC that I need a goddamn vacation.

Or, more preferably, a whole bunch of money so that I can take a vacation and not have to worry about money for awhile.


----------



## SMA413 (May 2, 2008)

IC I just saw a local newscaster, drunk as a skunk, at a local 24 hr diner... of course, me and my friends were only slightly more sober than him, but it was fun to see a local "celebrity" (and I use that term *VERY *loosely) sitting in a booth, almost falling over drunk, and all by himself.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (May 2, 2008)

*IC I haven't received rep for over a week now...shameless eh 

and I haven't seen my BF since I left his place Monday morning, and then didn't talk to him for 3 days, and then he called me to ask if I was mad at him, since he had LOST HIS PHONE + MY #  then I helped him find it in the motorcycle shop by calling til he found the RINGER.....*


----------



## Aliena (May 2, 2008)

IC I became all giddy inside when I received these on my doorstep today and not only did they fit perfectly, they look good! (if I do say so myself) 

View attachment my new shoes.jpg


----------



## Zandoz (May 2, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> IC I just saw a local newscaster, drunk as a skunk, at a local 24 hr diner... of course, me and my friends were only slightly more sober than him, but it was fun to see a local "celebrity" (and I use that term *VERY *loosely) sitting in a booth, almost falling over drunk, and all by himself.



When I was in college, a 40-something near by city newscaster was a regular frat party crasher...frequently drunk and always on the make....and pretty much always a sad joke.


----------



## out.of.habit (May 2, 2008)

supersoup said:


> ic i've had an amazing last couple of days!!
> 
> ashley, ooh, mango, and aris, i love you crazy kids!



We love you too, Soupy.


----------



## mejix (May 2, 2008)

"Hello mejix it appears that you have not posted on our forums in several weeks, why not take a few moments to ask a question, help provide a solution or just engage in a conversation with another member in any one of our forums?"


huh? 

coronel mustard in the kitchen with a candlestick

yo ripley...yeah


----------



## Blackjack (May 2, 2008)

I took this picture just before I went to work today.

You'll notice something different from my other pictures... it's of a much, much higher quality.

10.1 megapixels is why.  I finally got a D-SLR.





Click for larger.


----------



## ripley (May 2, 2008)

mejix said:


> yo ripley...yeah





Hi. :batting:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 3, 2008)

Sprint can go to hell.


----------



## goofy girl (May 3, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I took this picture just before I went to work today.
> 
> You'll notice something different from my other pictures... it's of a much, much higher quality.
> 
> ...



Do you love it? I need a new camera and want to invest in a good quality one. I want to try to start selling my photos, so I'm trying to research and see what my best options are.

Oh, btw, adorable kitty and it is a great pic!


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (May 3, 2008)

IC that toxic people are evil from their core right out to the tip of their pointed heads.


----------



## elle camino (May 3, 2008)

i've developed such a creepy new habit. 
i try to guess what my best friend's myspace passwords are. i have no interest in reading their mail or whatever, i just want to see if i know them well enough to figure out what their password is. 
and the results can be hilarious. 
like (names obviously changed) "hey i bet rita's password is _butt_. she's such a retard. plus she is seriously preoccupied with butts. let's just give that a whirl ~taptaptaptap~ *enter*

..ahahaha it worked. rad."


----------



## MsGreenLantern (May 3, 2008)

IC that I have a new crush, and am wishing I could hang with him this weekend, even though we saw each other Saturday, Monday, and Tuesday nights already this week. :wubu: He's so busy


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 3, 2008)

IC that I got shit done today.

I was driving with my friend and we went and got fast food. and I go.. I have something to tell you .. and he goes what? .. I say .. this has happened more than a few times and .. I feel as though I can't trust you .. so .. I am replacing you with this *opens glove compartment and pulls out chip clip and puts it on bag* 

You can't be trusted to hold the bag closed. I will not have cold fries. WILL NOT HAVE.


----------



## out.of.habit (May 3, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I took this picture just before I went to work today.
> 
> You'll notice something different from my other pictures... it's of a much, much higher quality.
> 
> ...



Beej, that's brilliant. I love it. More?


----------



## Blackjack (May 3, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> Beej, that's brilliant. I love it. More?



Thankya... More soon to come.


----------



## jamie (May 4, 2008)

Confession #1: I have a horrible case of strep throat. I mean it is ugly accompanied by wheezing and an ear infection.

Confession #2: I am strangely ok with it because I did not have to go into work all weekend and will probably get to stay off tomorrow because no one wants to get it. I have deadlines and timelines and projects piled up on my desk, but I have an out to sit at home, watch Jane Austen movies, and eat pralines and cream ice cream.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 4, 2008)

jamie said:


> Confession #1: I have a horrible case of strep throat. I mean it is ugly accompanied by wheezing and an ear infection.
> 
> Confession #2: I am strangely ok with it because I did not have to go into work all weekend and will probably get to stay off tomorrow because no one wants to get it. I have deadlines and timelines and projects piled up on my desk, but I have an out to sit at home, watch Jane Austen movies, and eat pralines and cream ice cream.



Jamie,

My immediate response to Confession #1 was "Aww, how awful. Get better soon." But then I read Confession #2 and thought "Maybe your body is trying to tell you that you needed this rest. And...get better soon." 

~Punkin


----------



## mariac1966 (May 5, 2008)

jamie said:


> Confession #1: I have a horrible case of strep throat. I mean it is ugly accompanied by wheezing and an ear infection.
> 
> Confession #2: I am strangely ok with it because I did not have to go into work all weekend and will probably get to stay off tomorrow because no one wants to get it. I have deadlines and timelines and projects piled up on my desk, but I have an out to sit at home, watch Jane Austen movies, and eat pralines and cream ice cream.



Get better soon


----------



## GWARrior (May 5, 2008)

I confess that I got extremely drunk this weekend at an Irish festival. A good band was playing and I wanted to say hi to one of the guys in it, but I was too shy so I decided to drink up my courage, but by the time I was drunk enough, he was nowhere to be seen!



I also confess that I saw the most beautiful man this weekend, but I never got his name and now I cant Google him.  He was so gorgeous, in his kilt with his curly brown hair and amazing blue eyes. *drool*


----------



## out.of.habit (May 5, 2008)

jamie said:


> Confession #1: I have a horrible case of strep throat. I mean it is ugly accompanied by wheezing and an ear infection.
> 
> Confession #2: I am strangely ok with it because I did not have to go into work all weekend and will probably get to stay off tomorrow because no one wants to get it. I have deadlines and timelines and projects piled up on my desk, but I have an out to sit at home, watch Jane Austen movies, and eat pralines and cream ice cream.



I hope you start to feel better soon, Jamie!


----------



## mszwebs (May 5, 2008)

IC that I'm totally addicted to Myspace Karaoke.

I keep recording songs and putting them on my Myspace page, when I should be doing real-life things...like, oh, I dunno...eating lunch. Doing laundry. LIVING...lol

Can't. Stop. Singing...

I even created a thread about it...lol. SAD.


----------



## jamie (May 5, 2008)

Danke - Elle, Maria and Betsy :wubu:

I do feel some better all though my throat is on fire. Better living through antibiotics!


----------



## stan_der_man (May 5, 2008)

IC... As much as I hoo & haw about forgiving people over bad things they've done... I can completely understand how trust can be lost, that's not an easy thing to rebuild. Trust has to be earned and sometimes re-earned.


----------



## goofy girl (May 5, 2008)

IC that after obsessing over planning my wedding for months I feel really empty with nothing to do now that it's over with lol.

To fill in the spaces, I've decided to throw a Steve a birthday party as well as plan a Sex and the City party. The movie is released on May 30, so on the 31 I'm having all the girls over for brunch (complete with Cosmos!!) and a SATC marathon of DVD's..then to the theater for the movie. CANNOT wait!!!


----------



## out.of.habit (May 5, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> IC that after obsessing over planning my wedding for months I feel really empty with nothing to do now that it's over with lol.
> 
> To fill in the spaces, I've decided to throw a Steve a birthday party as well as plan a Sex and the City party. The movie is released on May 30, so on the 31 I'm having all the girls over for brunch (complete with Cosmos!!) and a SATC marathon of DVD's..then to the theater for the movie. CANNOT wait!!!



Awesome. That sounds like fun. I can't resist a good marathon.


----------



## saucywench (May 5, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> IC I just saw a local newscaster, drunk as a skunk, at a local 24 hr diner... of course, me and my friends were only slightly more sober than him, but it was fun to see a local "celebrity" (and I use that term *VERY *loosely) sitting in a booth, almost falling over drunk, and all by himself.


I think in the biz they're known as _talent._

*snort*


----------



## swamptoad (May 5, 2008)

jamie said:


> Danke - Elle, Maria and Betsy :wubu:
> 
> I do feel some better all though my throat is on fire. Better living through antibiotics!




*ACK* Hope you continue feeling better!


----------



## butch (May 5, 2008)

IC that 3 of the people listed under 'top posters' at the bottom of the main page of the message board don't seem to post here anymore, and I miss them.


----------



## Aliena (May 6, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I took this picture just before I went to work today.
> 
> You'll notice something different from my other pictures... it's of a much, much higher quality.
> 
> 10.1 megapixels is why.  I finally got a D-SLR.



Most excellent kitty picture! :bow:
Congratulations on your new camera. 
Must write more, because message is tooooooo short. So I'll sit here and type words that have no meaning and make them run on sentences with mispeled words whihc will drive anyone craxzy and wonder as i type this crap if it is indeed enough words now to go ahead and send the message publically and so I'll go ahead and type. <---period!


----------



## Aliena (May 6, 2008)

jamie said:


> Confession #1: I have a horrible case of strep throat. I mean it is ugly accompanied by wheezing and an ear infection.
> 
> Confession #2: I am strangely ok with it because I did not have to go into work all weekend and will probably get to stay off tomorrow because no one wants to get it. I have deadlines and timelines and projects piled up on my desk, but I have an out to sit at home, watch Jane Austen movies, and eat pralines and cream ice cream.




I hope you feel better soon peeps! I am jealous about all the delicious ice-cream you'll get to be eating though.


Ice cream party at Jamies!!!! (Please bring surgical masks to make sure you don't catch her cooooties!)
View attachment icecream.gif


----------



## JoyJoy (May 6, 2008)

Jamie, my dear! I hope you feel better fast!! 

IC that, to me, this is one of the most beautiful things in the world. It never ceases to give me chills and bring tears to my eyes. Have I shared it here before? Probably...can't remember! I can't get enough of it, though, and want to share it with everyone! I'm sure there's better music out there, but this version of this song simply has a hold on me.


----------



## ripley (May 6, 2008)

There is an ad on the paysite board for a website called buttjungle.com. I so want to post "I heard about this site on www.trippingovermyass.com !!" but I am trying to exercise smart-ass control.


paysite reference...guess ya had to be there


----------



## Santaclear (May 6, 2008)

jamie said:


> Confession #1: I have a horrible case of strep throat. I mean it is ugly accompanied by wheezing and an ear infection.
> 
> Confession #2: I am strangely ok with it because I did not have to go into work all weekend and will probably get to stay off tomorrow because no one wants to get it. I have deadlines and timelines and projects piled up on my desk, but I have an out to sit at home, watch Jane Austen movies, and eat pralines and cream ice cream.



Lordy. I got the flu myself about two months ago and am still not 100% better. Hope you get better soon and still get to enjoy ice cream.


----------



## CAMellie (May 6, 2008)

IC that I feel like an ancient sea hag today cause my "baby" girl is 17.


----------



## mszwebs (May 6, 2008)

ripley said:


> There is an ad on the paysite board for a website called buttjungle.com. I so want to post "I heard about this site on www.trippingovermyass.com !!" but I am trying to exercise smart-ass control.
> 
> 
> paysite reference...guess ya had to be there



LOL, I remember the original reference...and while it's probably not a good idea...on the inside I think you should...lol


----------



## Blackjack (May 6, 2008)

IC that whenever I see that thread title, "...as long as you're healthy", I hear it as sung by the Backstreet Boys.


----------



## Zandoz (May 6, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> IC that I feel like an ancient sea hag today cause my "baby" girl is 17.



Youngster! Step daughter soon to be 28...one adopted daughter just turned 30....the other coming up on 22.

{{{{{{{{{Mellie}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (May 6, 2008)

I confess I have a love/hate relationship with the conversation when my friends or people I know (or strangers! lol) talk to me about their kids. On the one hand, I think it's awesome that ya have 'em and you're proud of their achievements. I'm genuinely happy for you and for them. On the other, just once in a while... I don't want to hear it because I can't relate; I don't have any. 

Ohh, you have photos, too? Great. It's good. It's bad. Depends on the day, really lol. 

There's no emote for that sentiment


----------



## SMA413 (May 6, 2008)

IC that I'm planning a trip to Nebraska to go to a friend's wedding... and I'm actually not that excited about it. She was my best friend in high school and now we hardly talk.




I think I'm in a funky mood right now.


----------



## swamptoad (May 6, 2008)

I confess that I got the laundry done. Now I need to get a slight bit more sleep in for the night shift.


----------



## goofy girl (May 6, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> IC that I'm planning a trip to Nebraska to go to a friend's wedding... and I'm actually not that excited about it. She was my best friend in high school and now we hardly talk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're a good friend!! For me, when it comes to weddings it's like cleaning out the closet...if I haven't talked to you in a year, I don't need to be at your wedding (or, they didn't need to be at mine)


----------



## JoyJoy (May 6, 2008)

These guys just messaged me on myspace to promote their band. 

I think this quote from their page says it best:



> If Jimi Hendrix, Stevie Ray, and Johnny Cash, were to open a bar and needed a House Band they would choose Dragonfly Red These hardcore cats bring the thunder called Rock N Roll... Jimi Hendrix would be proud...Dragonfly Red bring a unique sound and style that is not heard in the music world.



They're great...check 'em out!

http://www.dragonflyred.com/dfr.html


----------



## saucywench (May 6, 2008)

IC I _really_ should have emptied my PM box before Saturday morning. 

Seriously.:blink:


----------



## CAMellie (May 6, 2008)

IC that I adore my bf for being here for me all day to lift my spirits. :wubu:


----------



## supersoup (May 6, 2008)

ic i love eating a huge spoonful of peanut butter straight from the jar.

mm.


----------



## Santaclear (May 7, 2008)

I got a kick a few hours ago when the *Stomach Rupture* thread was listed on my screen and to the far right it said, "Last post: Wistful."


----------



## SMA413 (May 7, 2008)

IC that my friend's mom wrote me an e-mail tonight and called me "Sammie" (instead of the more normal spelling of Sammy)... which made me want Quiznos.


I also C that I educated someone (and thus spread the enlightenment of) rick-rolling.


----------



## mossystate (May 7, 2008)

I confess that I am really enjoying FlashChat..I only wish there were more people there with me....


----------



## Timberwolf (May 7, 2008)

IC that my computer's mouse is slowly driving me insane. Though I'm not really sure if I hadn't been insane before...


----------



## Santaclear (May 7, 2008)

The _Stomach Rupture_ thread is really gathering steam.


----------



## Blackjack (May 7, 2008)

IC that I thought I just heard my mother say to a co-worker,"

"It's... well, 'cake' is such a strong word..."

And then I realized she said "hate", and it's about another co-worker.

It's what happens when I get hungry.


----------



## Crystal (May 7, 2008)

IC that I'm a very fidgety person.

My first day of summer vacation, and I'm already looking for a job and cleaning my room.


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 7, 2008)

IC that I just booked my trip to Cali for Memorial Day! So excited! West coast here I come!


----------



## CAMellie (May 7, 2008)

IC that I lost something I had...that I didn't even know I wanted...and now I'm sad


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 7, 2008)

I confess that I love May sweeps. Local news: bra-wearing of any kind linked to cancer, suggests we all stop wearing them...OR ARE THEY REALLY GOIN THAT FAR?? What if we did??


----------



## out.of.habit (May 7, 2008)

liz (di-va) said:


> I confess that I love May sweeps. Local news: bra-wearing of any kind linked to cancer, suggests we all stop wearing them...OR ARE THEY REALLY GOIN THAT FAR?? What if we did??



No more jogging.


----------



## Blackjack (May 7, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> No more jogging.



...not when there aren't video cameras or oglers around, at any rate.



Hi, my name is Beej, and I'm a pervaholic.


----------



## out.of.habit (May 7, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> ...not when there aren't video cameras or oglers around, at any rate.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, my name is Beej, and I'm a pervaholic.



It's good to have things to count on. I appreciate how consistent you are.


----------



## Blackjack (May 7, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> It's good to have things to count on. I appreciate how consistent you are.



Oddly enough, my friends say the same thing.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 8, 2008)

I just looked at my flights to boston and they are practically all full. Yeah.... I scared shitless now about having some random person next to be for like 7 hours. I'm not happy


----------



## Forgotten_Futures (May 8, 2008)

By paging back through reps I still have access to, I have just come to a startling conclusion.

A key bit of male anatomy solidifies the argument that women should in fact be soft and cuddly.

I give you: The penis! (No pictures, sorry.)

Note the head, how it springs from the shaft in an erupting fashion, creating the illusion of a muffin-top on the narrower portion of the erect phallus? So should the woman's middle muffin over her waistband for us FAs and FFAs to rub and lick until either we or the lucky BBW sinks into a blue-balled coma.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 8, 2008)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> By paging back through reps I still have access to, I have just come to a startling conclusion.
> 
> A key bit of male anatomy solidifies the argument that women should in fact be soft and cuddly.
> 
> ...



Wow, it's like insane how alike you and I think.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 8, 2008)

Forgotten_Futures said:


> By paging back through reps I still have access to, I have just come to a startling conclusion.
> 
> A key bit of male anatomy solidifies the argument that women should in fact be soft and cuddly.
> 
> ...


If your BBW has blue balls, well...

BBW...ur doin' it wrong.

(Someone make a fat girl lol for that!)


----------



## Santaclear (May 9, 2008)

Pretty tired. I just read a thread title as *How many different people are there in California?*


----------



## goofy girl (May 9, 2008)

IC that i LOVE Ripley's new adorable avatar! :wubu:


----------



## swamptoad (May 9, 2008)

IC that I am making Gumbo for the first time and I am using all fresh ingredients. It's been a long cooking process. I've never made this before. So far so good. It's smelling good too. :eat2:


----------



## supersoup (May 9, 2008)

http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20198911,00.html

craziness i tell you.


----------



## swamptoad (May 9, 2008)

supersoup said:


> http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20198911,00.html
> 
> craziness i tell you.



Lots of "J" names or "J" sounding names. Wow! crazy, indeed. 

Oh, the gumbo tastes great! I'm surprised.


----------



## SMA413 (May 9, 2008)

supersoup said:


> http://www.people.com/people/article/0,,20198911,00.html
> 
> craziness i tell you.



I saw them on Discovery Health a while back. Apparently part of the kid's math assignment was to help design their new house...



IC that family is the best form of birth control.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> IC that I am making Gumbo for the first time and I am using all fresh ingredients. It's been a long cooking process. I've never made this before. So far so good. It's smelling good too. :eat2:



I hope it turned out good. I am going to make gumbo on Sunday....


----------



## swamptoad (May 10, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> I hope it turned out good. I am going to make gumbo on Sunday....



Yes it did. Thanks! 

My Mom makes really great gumbo. I used her recipe. But this was the first time I tried making it myself. Glad to know more people like Gumbo!


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Yes it did. Thanks!
> 
> My Mom makes really great gumbo. I used her recipe. But this was the first time I tried making it myself. Glad to know more people like Gumbo!



You will have to share her recipe with us for that delicious Gumbo!


----------



## CAMellie (May 10, 2008)

IC that I'm addicted to wasabi peas.
IC that I have chores to do today and I do NOT wanna do them!
IC that I engaged in carnal...wait...wrong kinda confession. :blush:

I keed I keed!


----------



## swamptoad (May 10, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> You will have to share her recipe with us for that delicious Gumbo!




I sent you a PM. I also did my best and placed a Gumbo recipe on the Foodee Board.


----------



## mariac1966 (May 10, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> I sent you a PM. I also did my best and placed a Gumbo recipe on the Foodee Board.



Thank you ever so much for sharing this recipe. I am always looking for new recipes to try.... I have so many that I could probably start my own cookbook


----------



## SMA413 (May 10, 2008)

IC that, after seeing a preview for a horror movie, I totally had nightmares about it last night. The only strange thing is half of it was in hebrew...


IC I fell asleep listening to hebrew lessons on my iPod last night... 



I also C that I just noticed the new Dims buttons at the top... I'm sorta diggin them.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 10, 2008)

ANOTHER big storm. More tornadoes. Hail. Buckets of rain. 


I think we've had enough for one spring, Mother Nature.


----------



## Blackjack (May 11, 2008)

Time for a big confessional.

- I've just discovered a new band that I'm really getting into. It's such a great feeling, this sense of discovery.

- I hate working in the mornings. Even though it leaves me the whole rest of the day to do shit, I still feel cheated out of sleep... especially since I stay up so late out of habit.

- I had an idea yesterday for a short story or short film... I think the latter is more likely, if I can put it together. It's a wonderfully dark concept, and I really hope that I can make it work. Had a strange thought about death and photography today, too, that might wind up in there.

- Although I'm stubborn and resistant to change at times, some of the recent switches have made my life a bit nicer.

- My mood today was strange. At work, I was just an asocial prick most of the time. I've experienced it before, but not in a while... it's as though I'm in this dark place for contemplation and meditation on stuff- things like the whole death and photography mentioned above- and I don't want to be disturbed. Worthwhile to visit, but dangerous to stay in for long, y'know?

- Lastly, I have a dilemma. LOST is on Thursday nights. The new Indy movie comes out on a Thursday. I'll feel behind if I miss LOST, but... if I miss Indy that night, I'll miss out on people dressing up for it. It's a tough decision.


----------



## CAMellie (May 11, 2008)

IC that I've spent the last hour and a half watching Michael Jackson videos on YouTube :blush:


----------



## Ash (May 11, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> - Lastly, I have a dilemma. LOST is on Thursday nights. The new Indy movie comes out on a Thursday. I'll feel behind if I miss LOST, but... if I miss Indy that night, I'll miss out on people dressing up for it. It's a tough decision.



Well, you know where my vote is on this one. However, if you choose to go for Indy, I'll try to be vague in my weekly "WTF *crazy shit that happens on that show*" post in the CH.


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 11, 2008)

I say go to Indy, BJ. I never watch Lost when it airs, and I live. I just watched the Thurs episode last night. (WTF is right...)


----------



## Blackjack (May 11, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Well, you know where my vote is on this one. However, if you choose to go for Indy, I'll try to be vague in my weekly "WTF *crazy shit that happens on that show*" post in the CH.



I don't think that there's all that much contest for me, though.  I can watch LOST online the next day ASAP and get all excited and shit. Really, the chance to see an Iniana Jones movie in the theater- much like seeing a Star Wars film in the theater- is just too much for me to pass up. It's an event, an occasion, and regardless of the quality of the movie itself, just _being there_ is worth it.


----------



## out.of.habit (May 11, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> I don't think that there's all that much contest for me, though.  I can watch LOST online the next day ASAP and get all excited and shit. Really, the chance to see an Iniana Jones movie in the theater- much like seeing a Star Wars film in the theater- is just too much for me to pass up. It's an event, an occasion, and regardless of the quality of the movie itself, just _being there_ is worth it.



Go see Indy. We'll keep the chatter in my blog, and just don't read it until Friday.  And I promise not to put spoilers in my avatar*.


*sorry guys, just can't decide on one lately. 'specially since the one I really want to use could be construed as offensive! damn it!


----------



## Blackjack (May 11, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> Go see Indy. We'll keep the chatter in my blog, and just don't read it until Friday.  And I promise not to put spoilers in my avatar*.
> 
> 
> *sorry guys, just can't decide on one lately. 'specially since the one I really want to use could be construed as offensive! damn it!



PM me the lot and I'll choose one for you 

And make sure you send the offensive one, as well.


----------



## out.of.habit (May 11, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> PM me the lot and I'll choose one for you
> 
> And make sure you send the offensive one, as well.



Are you surprised that I have a folder just for LOST icons? lol


----------



## Blackjack (May 11, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> Are you surprised that I have a folder just for LOST icons? lol



Not really.

Nor would I be surprised if you had one for LOST slash fiction.


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 11, 2008)

Bets, Do you have any with Hurley and one of the other hotties? The BHM/muscle guy contrast would be an epic avatar in my world. Especially if it was Sayid. And they were sharing a moment. But you know, i can't be that picky...


----------



## Ash (May 11, 2008)

See below... 

View attachment lost-spoilers-Hurley-Sawyer-love.jpg


----------



## Ash (May 11, 2008)

Oy. This too!


----------



## ekmanifest (May 11, 2008)

I confess that I am going out of my f*ing gourd. My mother is staying with me while her new house is getting ready, my brother showed up on Friday and dropped off his dog for two days and now has come back to just hang around. I love them both - but I need some space this weekend. I am now closeted up in my office, my son is closeted up in his room, and I am about two seconds away from screaming, "I LOVE YOU, BUT GET THE HELL OUT OF MY HOUSE."


----------



## Austin_FA (May 11, 2008)

I confess that I have had no communication with my dad since he divorced my mom. Then I discovered that he was dating while he was seperated from my mom and re-married two months after the divorce. It tore me apart


----------



## out.of.habit (May 11, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> Not really.
> 
> Nor would I be surprised if you had one for LOST slash fiction.



HA HA HA! I will now!



activistfatgirl said:


> Bets, Do you have any with Hurley and one of the other hotties? The BHM/muscle guy contrast would be an epic avatar in my world. Especially if it was Sayid. And they were sharing a moment. But you know, i can't be that picky...



Ohhhhhh, good call. I'll look for some more. *hot*



Ashley said:


> Oy. This too!



Oh, you're good.


----------



## out.of.habit (May 11, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> Bets, Do you have any with Hurley and one of the other hotties? The BHM/muscle guy contrast would be an epic avatar in my world. Especially if it was Sayid. And they were sharing a moment. But you know, i can't be that picky...



Still looking-- best I can find so far. 

View attachment Sayid-Hurley-lost-1124585_100_100.jpg


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 14, 2008)

Oooh, OOH, that icon is awesome. I LOVE the scene when Hurley jumps into the water - bare man belly!

Definitely going to have to go w/ Jack and Hurley. Thanks, Ashley! :wubu:


----------



## Suze (May 15, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Oy. This too!



obviously A LOT has happened since i watched this show time to catch up!


----------



## Timberwolf (May 15, 2008)

I confess that this month had so many "nice" things for me that I'm in an almost fearful "What comes next?" mode...


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 15, 2008)

susieQ said:


> obviously A LOT has happened since i watched this show time to catch up!



Oh .. that wasn't from the show. It was from that one sex tape that leaked all over the internet.

That was the stare down calm .. before the man love hurricane that came thereafter.

and than I came thereafter


----------



## Santaclear (May 15, 2008)

Hot (91 degrees F) and windy in the Bay Area today, a very dry wind. Always a shocker to me when we have weather here of any kind.


----------



## Suze (May 15, 2008)

did you guys know that 1 out of 10 has a third nipple? i'm thinking about making a thread on the weight board. 
*
The show me pics of your third nipple thread!* 


Lily Allen has a third nipple. JFYI


----------



## CAMellie (May 15, 2008)

susieQ said:


> did you guys know that 1 out of 10 has a third nipple? i'm thinking about making a thread on the weight board.
> *
> The show me pics of your third nipple thread!*
> 
> ...



I had a 3rd nipple, but I had it removed. :blink:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 15, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I had a 3rd nipple, but I had it removed. :blink:




You remembered to mail it to me, right? :wubu:


----------



## ripley (May 15, 2008)

Behold, foot nipple:

does this violate the "no pink" rule? 

View attachment foot nipple.JPG


----------



## Paquito (May 15, 2008)

ripley said:


> Behold, foot nipple:




I believe for the first time I have lost my appetite 

I repeat,


----------



## CAMellie (May 15, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You remembered to mail it to me, right? :wubu:



ok....EW...seriously...no more tweezer love for YOU, missy!


----------



## Suze (May 15, 2008)

ripley said:


> Behold, foot nipple:
> 
> does this violate the "no pink" rule?



Does mouth on nipple feel good or does it bother you a little?

i can clearly picture someone licking on that nipple

i'm gross AND mean at the same time...wow!


----------



## Suze (May 15, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> I had a 3rd nipple, but I had it removed. :blink:



TRAITOR!




(i have kept all six of mine:blush


----------



## CAMellie (May 15, 2008)

susieQ said:


> TRAITOR!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....I so repped you! :happy:


----------



## elle camino (May 16, 2008)

breaking it off with someone over myspace is so tacky and i feel like a dick, but i'm no good at breaking bad news with my mouth. 
much better with the fingers. 


bleh.


----------



## swamptoad (May 16, 2008)

I confess that it will be quite nice if there is less noisy construction going on during the day today as there was yesterday. Intermittent sleep sucks especially when I have to get my sleep during the day. 



And my wife is so lucky ... she can sleep right through it. :doh:


----------



## supersoup (May 16, 2008)

i confess i've never wtf'd more at a youtube video than i have at this one...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdxBJyonNgw


----------



## CAMellie (May 16, 2008)

supersoup said:


> i confess i've never wtf'd more at a youtube video than i have at this one...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdxBJyonNgw



Yes...definitely...WTF???


----------



## saucywench (May 16, 2008)

I was more "wtf is up with those filthy fingernails?" than I was with the baby mouse interaction.

Although I must admit I was waiting for one (or both) of them to pop one into their mouth at any moment. :huh:

Just Say No to Drugs, Amy. Seriously. Get a grip.


----------



## elle camino (May 16, 2008)

ok you know what's even tackier?
when the guy tries to argue and debate his way out of the breakup. on myspace. 
forever. 

like i'm going to read one of his bullet points and be like 'WOW i guess i AM still attracted to you! derp!'

bleh!


also that winehouse/doherty video is so very, very lol. 
what IS it with british hipsters just _loving_ crack? my theory ever since i met pete doherty years ago (and awkwardly stood by while he smoked about $300 out of a TV antenna over the course of like 15 minutes), is that crack to a british kid is like...the most singularly american thing ever. it's usurped ten gallon hats and rodeos and every other emblematic american thing you can think of, so i guess...it's exotic? 
to them?

like the same syndrome that results in silly american kids going through that 'i have a british accent now! ello, guvnah!' phase?

probably dumb but i can't really think of any other reason.


----------



## Blackjack (May 18, 2008)

IC that thinking about it, the fact that I can pull three bug references from sci-fi right away is actually somewhat disturbing.

I also C that to complete the trifecta in that post I'm going to watch _Aliens_ tomorrow night, having watched "War of the Coprophages" last night and _Starship Troopers_ tonight.

Lastly, IC that my dreams over the next few days probably would make Freud excited as a schoolboy getting candy.


----------



## out.of.habit (May 19, 2008)

IC that I had to leave my house and go half an hour away to connect to Dims. Granted, not the only reason that I left the house, but a damn good one, wouldn't you say?

My ISP still hasn't updated, and Dims doesn't exist at my house. EFF! There's only so much myspace I can take! Even updated my page a little, and I'm now considering *gasp* changing layouts.

That's serious boredom.

On another note: WTF? It's hailing.


----------



## swamptoad (May 19, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> IC that I had to leave my house and go half an hour away to connect to Dims. Granted, not the only reason that I left the house, but a damn good one, wouldn't you say?
> 
> My ISP still hasn't updated, and Dims doesn't exist at my house. EFF! There's only so much myspace I can take! Even updated my page a little, and I'm now considering *gasp* changing layouts.
> 
> ...



Hope that you get access soon at your house! I just got access today.
Crazy Weather you got there.


----------



## Paquito (May 19, 2008)

IC that my new stretchmarks are really itchy, can"t stop scratching them


----------



## Wagimawr (May 19, 2008)

I'm crazy for Crazy.


----------



## out.of.habit (May 19, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Hope that you get access soon at your house! I just got access today.
> Crazy Weather you got there.



Thanks Swamptoad! I just got home, and have access! SO excited, I can't even explain. I totally need to go make dinner, and I don't wanna! I just want to post! 

...and the weather's insane. That'll be Upstate NY for you, though.


----------



## ripley (May 19, 2008)

I couldn't get on dims yesterday at all, but I just tried to rep someone and it gave me the alert telling me I've given out too much reputation in the last 24 hours. I wasn't HERE in the last 24 hours, lol.


----------



## goofy girl (May 19, 2008)

We went to a bar on Saturday night to see these guys OMG..FUN!! Who knew that a hard rock sea shanty band would be FABULOUS!!


----------



## out.of.habit (May 19, 2008)

ripley said:


> I couldn't get on dims yesterday at all, but I just tried to rep someone and it gave me the alert telling me I've given out too much reputation in the last 24 hours. I wasn't HERE in the last 24 hours, lol.



You're so awesome that you can rep people without logging on. It's true.


----------



## swamptoad (May 19, 2008)

ripley said:


> I couldn't get on dims yesterday at all, but I just tried to rep someone and it gave me the alert telling me I've given out too much reputation in the last 24 hours. I wasn't HERE in the last 24 hours, lol.



That's some wild and wacky stuff!


----------



## Blackjack (May 19, 2008)

...holy shit.

The season finale for _House_ is probably one of the best episodes of this show, and pretty damn high up on the overall list of all shows I've seen.

Seriously... I'm just about cryin' here.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 19, 2008)

Ha, I was sobbing through the last half-hour.  lol


----------



## Wagimawr (May 19, 2008)

No crying here, but seriously. 

damn.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 20, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> We went to a bar on Saturday night to see these guys OMG..FUN!! Who knew that a hard rock sea shanty band would be FABULOUS!!


"Hard Rock Sea Shanty Band" actually sounds great to me without listening to them... But even better after listening. :happy: :bow:


----------



## goofy girl (May 20, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> ...holy shit.
> 
> The season finale for _House_ is probably one of the best episodes of this show, and pretty damn high up on the overall list of all shows I've seen.
> 
> Seriously... I'm just about cryin' here.





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Ha, I was sobbing through the last half-hour.  lol





Wagimawr said:


> No crying here, but seriously.
> 
> damn.



Oh, sure and I had to go and watch some stupid Dateline Mysteries thing about another guy that killed his wife while scuba diving on their honey-moon..grrrrrrrrrrr


Timberwolf said:


> "Hard Rock Sea Shanty Band" actually sounds great to me without listening to them... But even better after listening. :happy: :bow:



Oh..they are FREAKING AWESOME!!Even better live!! And they really have a huge following, SO much fun!!


----------



## Santaclear (May 20, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> I'm crazy for Crazy.



I'm too crazy for Crazy.


(Actually I doggedly refuse to hook up the sound on my computer, despite almost daily pressure from my online friends and neighbors. Lack of sound makes most videos pointless, which is a concept I'm fine with.)


----------



## Crystal (May 20, 2008)

*Spoiler alert!!!*



Blackjack said:


> ...holy shit.
> 
> The season finale for _House_ is probably one of the best episodes of this show, and pretty damn high up on the overall list of all shows I've seen.
> 
> Seriously... I'm just about cryin' here.



I agree! That episode was amazing. One of my favorite parts, though it seemed insignificant unless you watch the show regularly, was House telling Amber (or himself, in his dream) that he didn't want to hurt anymore. He didn't want to get off the bus because it didn't hurt there.

*sigh* That broke my heart...





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Ha, I was sobbing through the last half-hour.  lol




I'm right there with ya! Wilson has been my favorite since the beginning...and seeing him cry made me cry! 




Wagimawr said:


> No crying here, but seriously.
> 
> damn.




But, you don't have a heart, silly. Remember?


----------



## Blackjack (May 20, 2008)

CrystalUT11 said:


> House talk



A spoiler warning probably would've been good on that post... it doesn't reveal a lot, but it'll lessen the impact of those moments.


----------



## Crystal (May 20, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> A spoiler warning probably would've been good on that post... it doesn't reveal a lot, but it'll lessen the impact of those moments.



You're right.  I do wish I could go back and edit it now.


----------



## ripley (May 20, 2008)

I confess it looks like pendulous really really missed dims when it was down.  Welcome back, lol.


----------



## out.of.habit (May 20, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> ...holy shit.
> 
> The season finale for _House_ is probably one of the best episodes of this show, and pretty damn high up on the overall list of all shows I've seen.
> 
> Seriously... I'm just about cryin' here.





BigBeautifulMe said:


> Ha, I was sobbing through the last half-hour.  lol





Wagimawr said:


> No crying here, but seriously.
> 
> damn.





CrystalUT11 said:


> *sigh* That broke my heart...



Yep! Usually I tear up a little at heart-wrenching shows like that one, but I was seriously crying for this one. What an effective way to break my heart! The waiting till next season is going to seem like longer than usual!


----------



## activistfatgirl (May 20, 2008)

Just watched last Thursday's Lost. As usual my response is: WTF?!?!


----------



## mszwebs (May 21, 2008)

ripley said:


> I confess it looks like pendulous really really missed dims when it was down.  Welcome back, lol.



lol I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Blackjack (May 21, 2008)

IC that I'm green hair dye away from looking like Spike from _Cowboy Bebop_.

I think it might be time for a haircut.


----------



## SMA413 (May 21, 2008)

IC I learned a very important tidbit the other night-

Never ever ever let an 11 yr old give you a makeover... *especially* when she just watched a marathon of America's Next Top Model. You'll end up with pink glitter lip gloss all over your face and dying flower petals everywhere. I should have known this was bad when she asks me if I had any liquid latex. WTF???


I also C that I am way too effin' nice. I drove 30 minutes to my friend's house to put her lunch in the microwave and serve it to her. She had ankle surgery and that apparently makes her completely useless. So I drove an hour round trip to do a task that took 3 minutes. I'm a sucker.


I also C that it just hit me this weekend that my baby sister is graduating soon and will be moving to KS soon. Saddness.


----------



## Suze (May 21, 2008)

I was sitting at the bus with my dog today, minding my own business. Suddenly a drug addict (it was obvious) on that same bus goes straight to my dog and starts to cuddle him. They were getting along well, but I was really annoyed cause it pisses me off when strangers approach him without asking...even more if it's an unstable person. 
Then I realized, no wonder he's doing that, my dog is the only one on this bus that won't judge him. 

weird experience.


----------



## goofy girl (May 21, 2008)

IC that I hate when people say need to "eat a pill" instead of "take a pill". Drives me crazy.


----------



## ripley (May 21, 2008)

susieQ said:


> I was sitting at the bus with my dog today, minding my own business. Suddenly a drug addict (it was obvious) on that same bus goes straight to my dog and starts to cuddle him. They were getting along well, but I was really annoyed cause it pisses me off when strangers approach him without asking...even more if it's an unstable person.
> Then I realized, no wonder he's doing that, my dog is the only one on this bus that won't judge him.
> 
> weird experience.



I hate that too, when people think my dog is fair game...but I would have let this guy cuddle her, too...might be one of the few bright spots in an otherwise bleak life. Good on ya, Susie.


----------



## KuroBara (May 21, 2008)

IC I am secretly glad the economy is on the downturn because my job is overing severance packages, and frankly, the idea of being paid to leave this job brings me joy unprecedented.

Confession 2: I am scared to go to Japan as a tall, fat Black woman, but even more scared to realize I have spent 12 years learning a language I would get no use out of.


----------



## CAMellie (May 22, 2008)

IN love....yes it's mutual


----------



## Suze (May 22, 2008)

ripley said:


> I hate that too, when people think my dog is fair game...but I would have let this guy cuddle her, too...might be one of the few bright spots in an otherwise bleak life. Good on ya, Susie.



i hope it brightened his day a little at least.

(btw AT the bus. )

ic that i STILL can't sleep and it is starting to piss me off. i've probably changed my avatar 10 times the last hour, just out of boredom.

what is happening to me? halp!


----------



## elle camino (May 22, 2008)

i confess that as much as i love to bitch, my life is fuckin awesome. 
fucking


awesome.


----------



## cute_obese_girl (May 22, 2008)

KuroBara said:


> Confession 2: I am scared to go to Japan as a tall, fat Black woman, but even more scared to realize I have spent 12 years learning a language I would get no use out of.



A friend of mine went to Japan last year. Random people used to come up to her and take her picture because they had never seen a black person in real life before  Other than that she had no problems. She was in a fairly rural area, so maybe that had something to do with it. I don't know that she had any problems on her trips into Tokyo. Really though, getting one's picture taken randomly is worth experiencing another country, no?


----------



## Zandoz (May 22, 2008)

susieQ said:


> I was sitting at the bus with my dog today, minding my own business. Suddenly a drug addict (it was obvious) on that same bus goes straight to my dog and starts to cuddle him. They were getting along well, but I was really annoyed cause it pisses me off when strangers approach him without asking...even more if it's an unstable person.
> Then I realized, no wonder he's doing that, my dog is the only one on this bus that won't judge him.
> 
> weird experience.




One of my favorite pass times is sitting on our front porch, listening to the ball game and watching the neighborhood soap opera...almost always with one of our dogs out there with me. Like many old inner city homes, our front porch sits right on the edge of the sidewalk. The number of people who take the presence of a dog as an invitation to make themselves at home continues to surprise and amaze me...even more so the number who make themselves at home without even acknowledging my presence. I've had people come up on the porch, set down and start playing with the dog, without even so much as a look at me. I've even had a few that once on the porch, have noticed the other dog or one of the cats inside the door, and asked if they could go in and fuss over which ever animal that was there...mostly kids and teens, but a few adults to. And yes, I have noticed that the preoccupation with the dogs is much higher among those "under the influence" or obviously "not all there". :blink:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 22, 2008)

Animals have something therapeutic...


----------



## snuggletiger (May 22, 2008)

IC I wish I had more patience, and BTW note to self, don't leave angry VM messages after consuming large quantities of Jack Daniels. That only seems to win the gal in many a schmarmie flick.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (May 22, 2008)

elle camino said:


> i confess that as much as i love to bitch, my life is fuckin awesome.
> fucking
> 
> 
> awesome.



Don't you love it when you get to say shit like that? BTW when you coming to Portland?


----------



## swamptoad (May 22, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> IC I learned a very important tidbit the other night-
> 
> Never ever ever let an 11 yr old give you a makeover... *especially* when she just watched a marathon of America's Next Top Model. You'll end up with pink glitter lip gloss all over your face and dying flower petals everywhere. I should have known this was bad when she asks me if I had any liquid latex. WTF???
> 
> ...




LOL.... Kodak moment huh!? :doh:

Nice, you are. But she's your friend!  

Bummer. Ya'll are gonna miss each other, guessing?


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 22, 2008)

IC that while walking to bellydance class last night, I saw a big white porcelain toilet in the middle of an ally. Random...very random.

Maybe someone forgot they left it outside? :blink: Aaaahhhh, the city of Chicago.


----------



## Zandoz (May 22, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> IC that while walking to bellydance class last night, I saw a big white porcelain toilet in the middle of an ally. Random...very random.
> 
> Maybe someone forgot they left it outside? :blink: Aaaahhhh, the city of Chicago.



One back in college, we smuggled one of those old claw-foot bathtubs into the campus library, and out onto the edge of the roof, as a prank.


----------



## Amatrix (May 22, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> IC that I hate when people say need to "eat a pill" instead of "take a pill". Drives me crazy.



I C that it drives me bonkers... insane.... when someone says "i have a headache" and when i offer them tylenol, or advil, or asprin *yes i carry all of them, even a small bottle of childrens tylenol- i have lotsa friends with kids..., all of this... and more inside my bag....*

but when i offer it to them they just say no thanks, they are going to wait it out...

wtf? why tell me out loud you have a headache? and then decline to fix it?

i carry tylenol for you... even santiary little packs... the ones that you have to cut open to get into.

ic havent ever ever ever had a headache that just melts away.

and IC that whenever someone has a dog near me not on a leash i walk the other direction. even if they head straight for me. i never ever believe someone when they say "my dogs a peach..." because i dont know the dog, and he doesnt know me. plus i was bitten by one of the nicest dogs *ever*.
one should always always ask the dogs owner before approaching a dog.


----------



## Santaclear (May 22, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> IC that while walking to bellydance class last night, I saw a big white porcelain toilet in the middle of an ally. Random...very random.
> Maybe someone forgot they left it outside? :blink: Aaaahhhh, the city of Chicago.





Zandoz said:


> One back in college, we smuggled one of those old claw-foot bathtubs into the campus library, and out onto the edge of the roof, as a prank.



Back in the '70s in Buffalo we had a bathroom with three toilets - one was real and two were decoys, clean and just sitting there nonchalantly on the linoleum. A friend wrote me about 15 years ago to tell me his son found the idea fascinating and always asks about them.


----------



## SMA413 (May 22, 2008)

Today, while driving on the freeway, I came to a stretch of road that was an effin' parking lot. My top speed for like 15 minutes was 2 mph. I saw a bunch of drivers veering off and crossing the wide, grassy median- now, I'm in a little itty bitty car that looks like it needs one of those wind-up keys to get going. There was no way I could handle whatever was hidden in the brush of the median. So I decided to wait it out- I wasn't in a hurry to get anywhere. Ten or 15 minutes later, I see why there's so much traffic- the access road was closed due to construction so a cop was redirecting the access road traffic onto the freeway, across the grassy median.

Long story short, IC that it made me giggle that the people who were in such a hurry ended up having to fight back into the traffic they thought they were escaping- and they were waaaaay behind me, instead of waaaay ahead of me, like they originally were.


----------



## Suze (May 22, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> One of my favorite pass times is sitting on our front porch, listening to the ball game and watching the neighborhood soap opera...almost always with one of our dogs out there with me. Like many old inner city homes, our front porch sits right on the edge of the sidewalk. The number of people who take the presence of a dog as an invitation to make themselves at home continues to surprise and amaze me...even more so the number who make themselves at home without even acknowledging my presence. I've had people come up on the porch, set down and start playing with the dog, without even so much as a look at me. I've even had a few that once on the porch, have noticed the other dog or one of the cats inside the door, and asked if they could go in and fuss over which ever animal that was there...mostly kids and teens, but a few adults to. And yes, I have noticed that the preoccupation with the dogs is much higher among those "under the influence" or obviously "not all there". :blink:


That guy was ignoring me as well, just drew all his attention to the dog. My face expression must have been really sceptical so Im glad he did!
(I was afraid dogster was going to feel threatened by the sudden attack and bite the guybut it was clear he had been around dogs before, thank gawd..) 



Timberwolf said:


> Animals have something therapeutic...


yep, i think so too!


----------



## ripley (May 22, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Back in the '70s in Buffalo we had a bathroom with three toilets - one was real and two were decoys, clean and just sitting there nonchalantly on the linoleum. A friend wrote me about 15 years ago to tell me his son found the idea fascinating and always asks about them.



Did you ever have to clean up because people picked the wrong one?


----------



## Santaclear (May 22, 2008)

ripley said:


> Did you ever have to clean up because people picked the wrong one?



Nope. I guess there being no water in the two decoys was the tipoff (and if you looked down into 'em you'd see the floor.) That apartment was covered top-to-bottom with surreal found objects and art and we never had wild parties, so people were respectful. (Plus, the three toilets probably scared people.)


----------



## ripley (May 22, 2008)

Ah, life was so simple before _Jackass_, I guess.


----------



## Santaclear (May 22, 2008)

ripley said:


> Ah, life was so simple before _Jackass_, I guess.



I didn't see _Jackass_ so my life is still pretty simple. (I do like the title of that movie tho.)


----------



## ripley (May 22, 2008)

Ah, in one segment of it a guy goes into a hardware store and poops in a display toilet. But I know you don't go in for such high-brow humor and prefer baser comedy.


----------



## Blackjack (May 22, 2008)

ripley said:


> Ah, in one segment of it a guy goes into a hardware store and poops in a display toilet. But I know you don't go in for such high-brow humor and prefer baser comedy.



You know, I always said to my friends when they raved about _Jackass_ that I prefer more high-brow comedy, such as The Three Stooges.

I'd take bad slapstick over being a goddamn moron any day of the week.


----------



## Santaclear (May 22, 2008)

ripley said:


> Ah, in one segment of it a guy goes into a hardware store and poops in a display toilet. But I know you don't go in for such high-brow humor and prefer baser comedy.



Does he at least spring for the toilet after trying it? If I was flush I'd treat everyone on this thread to new toilets. 

This reminds me...a few years ago I was chatting with a young webmodel friend of mine and I asked her what she thought of that new model "Beetlebrow BBW." She googled and said she couldn't find it, so I had her trying different spellings: "BBW BeetleBrow" "Beetle Browed BBW" and so on.  I told a co-worker about this and he said, "That's abuse!"


----------



## Santaclear (May 23, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> You know, I always said to my friends when they raved about _Jackass_ that I prefer more high-brow comedy, such as The Three Stooges.
> 
> I'd take bad slapstick over being a goddamn moron any day of the week.



I never liked the Three Stooges as a kid but I watched a few episodes 10 years ago and thought they were really funny. Must be brain damage or testosterone, I guess.


----------



## Timberwolf (May 23, 2008)

Didn't you know that testosterone causes severe brain damage?


----------



## Santaclear (May 23, 2008)

I probably used to know it.


----------



## mossystate (May 23, 2008)

I confess that I have been worried about some men. I worry that their ' friends ' have lived in such fear since this race for the presidency started. All the wailing and gnashing of teeth over a vagina who did not understand how she should act, politics aside. It must have been a scary time to remain so flaccid, for so long, to have had to trip over yourselves proclaiming that you have no problem with the idea of a woman prez, but at the same time, trotting out every sexist bit of fear and imagery your grey matter could gather. But, don't worry..there will be no vagina in the White House, no matter the flavor. Come on out boys. What will you do, once this is over?...go to Disneyland?..yay!!


----------



## CAMellie (May 23, 2008)

I don't know if I care enough to wait. Sometimes I think I do, but too many time I don't think I'll be able to. I guess the only thing that can be done is wait and see.


----------



## JoyJoy (May 23, 2008)

I know there's a thread just for youtube links, but I thought more people would see this very interesting one if I posted it here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMcfrLYDm2U


----------



## stan_der_man (May 23, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> I know there's a thread just for youtube links, but I thought more people would see this very interesting one if I posted it here:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMcfrLYDm2U



That was an interesting video Joy! It always blows me away how many more people there are in India and China compared to the U.S. I remember one interesting statistic I read that really illustrates this... There are more middle class people in China than there are total people in the U.S.! That's why U.S companies are so interested in getting a foothold in the China.


Speaking of shit happening...



Yesterday we had sleet in Redlands (SoCal... it's rare to have it stick to the ground...) Later that day I was working in an upstairs office updating computers when I saw lightning hit a power pole, and cause a power outage while I was right in the middle of loading M.S. Office 2008 onto an instructors laptop. This morning I had to avoid two avalanches on Hwy 18 (My car did get hit by a rock during the first one...) and this afternoon I saw the local Jesuit monk riding his skateboard across campus again... this time carrying a pizza and what appeared to be two bottles of Pepsi...


IC... Sometimes I worry that you guys think I'm making all this shit up.










Here are some sleet pictures to prove it! Sooner or later I'll get a piccie of the monk...


----------



## ripley (May 25, 2008)

I confess I miss the "Who's chatting?" button on the top of the forum page.


----------



## Tina (May 25, 2008)

Stan, I have to tell you, you live in Bizarro Land, dude.


----------



## swamptoad (May 25, 2008)

Stan, I wanna see video footage of that monk doing a kicky flippy on that skating board!


----------



## ripley (May 26, 2008)

I wonder if they're a couple. 

View attachment poopy mcpooer.jpg


----------



## CAMellie (May 26, 2008)

ripley said:


> I wonder if they're a couple.



You are in direct violation of something I just made up. Remove my name from your post immediately.
Good day!


----------



## Tina (May 26, 2008)

IC I'm really tired of finding at least one of these things almost every day in my office. I don't like them.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 26, 2008)

Tina said:


> IC I'm really tired of finding at least one of these things almost every day in my office. I don't like them.



Jumping spiders are generally recognized by their eye pattern. They typically have eight eyes arranged in two or three rows. The front, and most distinctive row is enlarged and forward facing to enable stereoscopic vision. The others are situated back on the cephalothorax.

According to Wikipedia.com

It is safe to say, that if you ever get close enough to a spider to be able to tell it's eye pattern .. and if you find yourself alone, riding in the green fields with the sun on your face, do not be troubled. For you are in Elysium, and you're already dead!

I hate spiders so much.


----------



## stan_der_man (May 26, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Stan, I wanna see video footage of that monk doing a kicky flippy on that skating board!


The monk seems to be my age, kinda old skool. Very energetic though... I'd be lucky to catch him doing an ollie or a 360...



Tina said:


> Stan, I have to tell you, you live in Bizarro Land, dude.


You're also a CA girl Tina... You've experienced some weirdness in your life too, you must have...  Now being a Ca girl, it sounds like you are having your fair share of spider weirdness...  Maybe I should start a "Bizarro" blog (or actually write this in my existing blog... :doh Another thing I haven't posted... The contracter that we had repair the room where the mac and cheese ran down the wall and into the ceiling (who subsequently blew out a couple of breakers in our electrical panel which we now have to get fixed...) told me that while he was working, he overheard our neighbors get into a big arguement over a cigarette. I replied that what he listened to was more noble of a battle than usual.


IC - Sometimes I wonder if I'm the female equivalent of Phoebe from "Friends".


Sort of relating to scary insects... and animals. The forest can be a blissfully cheerful place during the day and transition into an absolutely horrible place at night. Here is what I had to listen to for about 45 minutes while writing one of my little diatribes last night.... I think a racoon got one of the neighbors cats. I wasn't quick enough to catch the part where the old man who owns the house sounded like he was trying to take some wacks at it to scare it away (and all 10 of their dogs were barking...) If you are squimish, don't listen to it or at least keep the volume down so you don't hear the cat.


----------



## stan_der_man (May 26, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Jumping spiders are generally recognized by their eye pattern. They typically have eight eyes arranged in two or three rows. The front, and most distinctive row is enlarged and forward facing to enable stereoscopic vision. The others are situated back on the cephalothorax.
> 
> According to Wikipedia.com
> 
> ...



BGB... Your post totally reminded me of this song!  ---> Spiders in the Dressing Room.


----------



## Tina (May 26, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> It is safe to say, that if you ever get close enough to a spider to be able to tell it's eye pattern .. and if you find yourself alone, riding in the green fields with the sun on your face, do not be troubled. For you are in Elysium, and you're already dead!


Exactly!! I'm reading this thinking, "how the hell would I know that, I'll never be that close to it. Evidently, their bites hurt, too. I tried to kill it and failed, because it was so damned fast and hoppy. Seriously! I finally got it, but that's only because it kept coming back for me! It took me a good 6 tries before I got it and smashed the hell out of it. I am obviously not of the Jane religion...


fa_man_stan said:


> You're also a CA girl Tina... You've experienced some weirdness in your life too, you must have...


True, but where I lived it was fairly conservative and not as much fun to people watch. My favorite places for that are Venice Beach and Disneyland. Disneyland is first on my list. More weirdos there than anywhere else, even if at first glance they look more straight-laced... 


> Now being a Ca girl, it sounds like you are having your fair share of spider weirdness...  Maybe I should start a "Bizarro" blog (or actually write this in my existing blog... :doh Another thing I haven't posted... The contracter that we had repair the room where the mac and cheese ran down the wall and into the ceiling (who subsequently blew out a couple of breakers in our electrical panel which we now have to get fixed...) told me that while he was working, he overheard our neighbors get into a big arguement over a cigarette. I replied that what he listened to was more noble of a battle than usual.


Nice. 

You know, Quebec and BC pretty much tie for the most jumping spiders in Canada. Some whack job has a page about it and how wonderful those spiders are. Um, yeah, sure. I get how they're great to have around, but really, I'm not interested in spiders in the house. The last house I lived in in CA (not apartment, but house) we got everything from black widows to wolf spiders to violin spiders (not as much) to scorpions -- IN THE HOUSE. I've had enough spiders to last a lifetime. When I was here visiting last Sept., we found several centipedes in the house.


----------



## ekmanifest (May 26, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> IC - Sometimes I wonder if I'm the female equivalent of Phoebe from "Friends".



Splain please


----------



## Friday (May 26, 2008)

I have a deal with spiders, bees and all other many legged critters. They get all outdoors and I get the house. If I'm outside in the yard doing the dirt thing and I big hairy scuttles by I just back off and let it pass. If they come in the house however, it's curtains for the critter. Those little Shark vacs are great for sucking up bugs. Then I pop it open and leave it on the back porch overnight. If they survived the ride they're free to go. Outside.


----------



## SMA413 (May 26, 2008)

IC that my 3 yr old nephew (aka "The Dictator" as my sister[his other aunt] and I call him) is crying because he wants cereal. I'm half tempted to go pour myself a bowl and eat it in front of him. He's been a jerk lately. He totally deserves it.


----------



## stan_der_man (May 27, 2008)

ekmanifest said:


> Splain please


Oh, you know me EK... I'm kinda "blond" in many ways (despite the brown hair... biologically, through my birth mother, I'm mostly Swedish. The brown haired Swedes are supposed to be the smart ones... But I'm not sure how much of that I got in the genetic mix though... Haven't I told you that...?), I'm a male bimbo... I can be delusional... happy-go-lucky... the ever present WTF factor...




I even used to play guitar... not as good as Phoebe, but our singing abilities are similar.

  :bow:  :smitten: 




... and these little blingie thingies... sometimes I just love them.





Oh, and the "de la Mancha" part above my new avatar... I do battles with windmills :doh:


----------



## Bafta1 (May 27, 2008)

IC that Stan's connection of Phoebe to Don Quixote intrigues me a lot. There has to be a story...

Was there a Friends episode where Phoebe battled a windmill?


----------



## Tina (May 27, 2008)

Did Quixote sing "Smelly Cat" whilst fighting windmills? I musta missed something somewhere...


----------



## ekmanifest (May 27, 2008)

Do you have an evil twin that we don't know about yet? 



fa_man_stan said:


> Oh, you know me EK... I'm kinda "blond" in many ways (despite the brown hair... biologically, through my birth mother, I'm mostly Swedish. The brown haired Swedes are supposed to be the smart ones... But I'm not sure how much of that I got in the genetic mix though... Haven't I told you that...?), I'm a male bimbo... I can be delusional... happy-go-lucky... the ever present WTF factor...
> 
> I even used to play guitar... not as good as Phoebe, but our singing abilities are similar.
> 
> ...


----------



## stan_der_man (May 27, 2008)

Bafta1 said:


> IC that Stan's connection of Phoebe to Don Quixote intrigues me a lot. There has to be a story...
> 
> Was there a Friends episode where Phoebe battled a windmill?





Tina said:


> Did Quixote sing "Smelly Cat" whilst fighting windmills? I musta missed something somewhere...





ekmanifest said:


> Do you have an evil twin that we don't know about yet?



I dunno... my feminine side... my sense of justice... my ineptitude... the craziness...

... the way I sing.










Deep down in my psyche, it all seems to work somehow... :blush:


----------



## SMA413 (May 27, 2008)

Stan, I think the fact that you're the only one to really know the connection just re-affirms your Phoebe-ness.


----------



## stan_der_man (May 27, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Stan, I think the fact that you're the only one to really know the connection just re-affirms your Phoebe-ness.



Yes SMA413, that is true...

A peanut is neither a nut nor a pea... but sometimes people who are called nuts are also considered pea brains... I think that is so unfair!


:bow:


----------



## SMA413 (May 27, 2008)

LOL- and Rhode Island is neither a road or an island. And thanks for the rep


----------



## ripley (May 28, 2008)

I confess that if my happy "tell good things about dimmers" thread gets no replies then I'm going to dish up a big cup of STFU for the next person that complains that it's hostile here or they don't get a fair shake or everyone is mean to them. I mean...c'mon...not one person can say one good thing?


----------



## stan_der_man (May 28, 2008)

ripley said:


> I confess that if my happy "tell good things about dimmers" thread gets no replies then I'm going to dish up a big cup of STFU for the next person that complains that it's hostile here or they don't get a fair shake or everyone is mean to them. I mean...c'mon...not one person can say one good thing?



Am I seeing a frowny face on that cute mug of yours...?



Come on Rippity Bippidy... give me a hug...



... no I mean it! Gimme a hug!


We are all family here... come on... just one little huggy buggy!


----------



## ripley (May 28, 2008)

I am armed.


----------



## Friday (May 28, 2008)

And legged.

I'm out of rep for the day but that new avatar is so darn cute it makes me .


----------



## mossystate (May 28, 2008)

I confess I am feeling very sorry for someone...sigh..must be tough...


----------



## ripley (May 28, 2008)

Friday said:


> And legged.
> 
> I'm out of rep for the day but that new avatar is so darn cute it makes me .



Thanks, I think she is just the cutest thing!


----------



## mossystate (May 28, 2008)

the chick is doing the poopy dance

don't ask how I know

thanks


----------



## ripley (May 28, 2008)

She is not!! She's doing the dance from Pulp Fiction (she has a crush on Travolta).


----------



## KHayes666 (May 28, 2008)

ripley said:


> She is not!! She's doing the dance from Pulp Fiction (she has a crush on Travolta).



Travolta has to dance in every movie he's in it seems....oh well, better than in Look Who's Talking lol


----------



## mossystate (May 28, 2008)

ripley said:


> She is not!! She's doing the dance from Pulp Fiction (she has a crush on Travolta).






* hands the chick a roll of TP and the latest copy of Cocks *


----------



## goofy girl (May 28, 2008)

IC that I forgot I changed my avatar and thingy under the avatar and totally freaked out when I looked at it.


----------



## ripley (May 28, 2008)

In my Outlook email I get like five emails from Viagra a day...I'm starting to develop a complex that something is wrong with my penis, and I don't HAVE a penis.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 28, 2008)

ripley said:


> In my Outlook email I get like five emails from Viagra a day...I'm starting to develop a complex that something is wrong with my penis, and I don't HAVE a penis.



My old boss used to get so much spam on the business email that he had me go in and clean it out before he would read the important stuff (I mean I would delete hundreds of posts just to get to the ones from real people and not advertising). It highly amused me how many were for Viagra and penis enlargements......


----------



## ripley (May 28, 2008)

Yes, apparently my penis needs enlarged, too.


----------



## The Fez (May 28, 2008)

IC I spent the money that I should have spent on petrol on getting drunk, and I'm now stuck for a few days :doh:


----------



## mossystate (May 28, 2008)

ripley said:


> Yes, apparently my penis needs enlarged, too.





I get so many emails about colon cleaning and how women MY AGE should not despair...there is a weenis out there, just itchin to get at me.....ok, I don't really want an itchy one...had to make that clear before Greenie swooped in.....*L*


----------



## Suze (May 28, 2008)

I tried to post a reply with no attachments or anything and got this message: 

_1. You have included 11 images in your message. You are limited to using 10 images so please go back and correct the problem and then continue again.

Images include use of smilies, the vB code tag and HTML <img> tags. The use of these is all subject to them being enabled by the administrator.[/I]

Invisible images? :blink:_


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 28, 2008)

Smilies count as images, susieq, and if you're quoting someone else who used smilies, their smilies count as well.


----------



## Suze (May 28, 2008)

:doh:!

thanks BBM, I should have guessed that.


----------



## ripley (May 28, 2008)

I have been having really weird dreams for the past few days.

Last night I made potato salad, and I was afraid I put too much of one ingredient in it. I went to bed, and dreamed that I was in the house I grew up in and was having my mom, Berna, and Nancy over for dinner...and I served them the potato salad. Berna took one bite of it and made a face and then kept sipping water and swishing it around in her mouth. Nancy kept doggedly taking bites because she was too kind to stop. I asked Berna "was it really that bad? " and she said "It tasted like pickle soup."


I woke up giggling.  (And by the way, the potato salad was delish for lunch.)


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2008)

Pickle soup ?¿?¿?


----------



## CAMellie (May 29, 2008)

IC that early this morning someone called my cell number by mistake and asked if I was Precious' mother....still half-asleep I muttered "Tricksy hobbitses"...and hung up


----------



## JoyJoy (May 29, 2008)

mossystate said:


> the chick is doing the poopy dance
> 
> don't ask how I know
> 
> thanks


 No, she's doing the pee-pee dance....hence her yellow color. I'm fully confident of this. And you can ask me how I know, but it'll cost ya. :bow:


----------



## stan_der_man (May 29, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> No, she's doing the pee-pee dance....hence her yellow color. I'm fully confident of this. And you can ask me how I know, but it'll cost ya. :bow:



The dancing little chick-a-dee also seems to be wiping sweat off of her brows like crazy... I did notice that.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (May 29, 2008)

so, I don't know if this is a confession, but okay, wait, no .. I confess I slapped my friend upside the head today.

so, I am driving with him to my house and he had never been there before, so I tell him to turn onto this road and he sees a bunch of skanky looking teenage girls and yells .. SLUT! .. and then I proceed to tell him about 3 seconds later "now make a right into my driveway you dumbshit"

and then I gave the .. "this is why we don't act like we're 17" speech

now hang your head and clean off the blue slurpee that was just thrown at my windshield by said girls.


----------



## stan_der_man (May 29, 2008)

IC... I have to admit that every time I see a group of Mennonites at Sea World, I harbor a secret admiration for them. Maybe it's the simpler way of life... 







Perhaps it's their sense of fashion.


----------



## supersoup (May 29, 2008)

ic that i'm having a hard time napping today. stupid back pain of doom!!


----------



## mossystate (May 29, 2008)

IC someone must be pulling my leg..I just had a " you have got to be kidding me "...moment. I must have missed something in the translation.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (May 29, 2008)

Isn't he Amish? lol 
Our Mennonites dress similarly out here, but they do drive black, navy blue and sometimes dark brown cars.
But yeah, the simpler way of life...
except these hips wouldn't look good in one of those dresses.



fa_man_stan said:


> IC... I have to admit that every time I see a group of Mennonites at Sea World, I harbor a secret admiration for them. Maybe it's the simpler way of life...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SMA413 (May 29, 2008)

IC I think that home improvement is a vicious cycle... first you decide to spruce up one area of your house. After that little project is done, you notice that pretty much the rest of your house looks like crap. By the time you finish all of that, it's time to go back to your original project and change it up, which only perpetuates the cycle.


----------



## out.of.habit (May 29, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> IC... I have to admit that every time I see a group of Mennonites at Sea World, I harbor a secret admiration for them. Maybe it's the simpler way of life...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did anybody else notice what looks like a red gasoline container in the back of his buggy?



supersoup said:


> ic that i'm having a hard time napping today. stupid back pain of doom!!



Effing back pain. I'm sorry Soup. I hope it gives you a break soon.


----------



## Santaclear (May 29, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> IC... I have to admit that every time I see a group of Mennonites at Sea World, I harbor a secret admiration for them. Maybe it's the simpler way of life...
> Perhaps it's their sense of fashion.



The old ways are sometimes the best ways. :bow: 

View attachment saralee.jpg


----------



## out.of.habit (May 29, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> The old ways are sometimes the best ways. :bow:



I love when my cheesecake arrives by horse and buggy.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 30, 2008)

You know, we may all be returning to horse and buggy days if the gasoline prices keep going up! Just my opinion, of course. 

~Punkin


----------



## SMA413 (May 30, 2008)

IC that my effin' shower curtain has it out for me and my sister. We were just talking about getting a new curved rod for our shower when our current rod decided it wasn't going to wait til tomorrow. So now it keeps falling even after I've adjusted a bajillion times.

Usually, I wouldn't care so much, but I need to take a shower tonight.


Raaarrrrrrr


----------



## ripley (May 30, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> No, she's doing the pee-pee dance....hence her yellow color. I'm fully confident of this. And you can ask me how I know, but it'll cost ya. :bow:



You promised that my cam show for you would be PRIVATE!!!


you know you like how the pee-pee dance makes me jiggle


----------



## Tina (May 30, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> IC that I forgot I changed my avatar and thingy under the avatar and totally freaked out when I looked at it.


As would the avatar, too, I would think...  I adore Ron White.


----------



## SMA413 (May 30, 2008)

IC that I learned a fun little tidbit tonight-

Ya know the paint can openers you get at Home Depot? Yeah, the looped end can totally be used as a beer bottle opener.


----------



## out.of.habit (May 30, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> IC that I learned a fun little tidbit tonight-
> 
> Ya know the paint can openers you get at Home Depot? Yeah, the looped end can totally be used as a beer bottle opener.



I learned that SMA413 is a fan of both beer and hardware.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (May 30, 2008)

IC that when you put a chenille throw in the washing machine, it's best to read the FUCKING TAG first. HAND WASH ONLY WITH MILD DETERGENT...DRY FLAT.

I've been picking navy blue chenille booger 'tufts' out of the washer bin for 20 minutes. I can't wait to see if I get it all off of the other kid blankets I'm drying.

At least it's not as bad as the Great Maroon Towel Incident of 2004. I turned an entire load of bath towels pink/purple.


----------



## Blackjack (May 31, 2008)

IC that I'm heading out for Lake George in a bit for Elvis Fest, but it's gonna suck 'cause I'm still sick with whatever germs were at the Memorial Day bash. I'll be home on Monday or Tuesday, I'm not sure which yet. See y'all then.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 31, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> IC that when you put a chenille throw in the washing machine, it's best to read the FUCKING TAG first. HAND WASH ONLY WITH MILD DETERGENT...DRY FLAT.
> 
> I've been picking navy blue chenille booger 'tufts' out of the washer bin for 20 minutes. I can't wait to see if I get it all off of the other kid blankets I'm drying.
> 
> At least it's not as bad as the Great Maroon Towel Incident of 2004. I turned an entire load of bath towels pink/purple.



Use the vacuum to clean out your dryer.......I just ran another wash cycle with the machine empty to clean it.....:blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (May 31, 2008)

I confess that I'd like to take a sledgehammer and beat my right knee with it...
(For I would know why it hurts, then...)


----------



## Ash (May 31, 2008)

IC that if you pierced me right now, I'd probably bleed orange juice.


----------



## ashmamma84 (May 31, 2008)

IC that I cannot wait to see Sex in the City tonight! Woot! 

Oh and I also confess that I'm preparing to drool over the gorgeous clothing...


----------



## KHayes666 (May 31, 2008)

Lunatic.....lunatic....smitty getting divebombed by birds....reow..


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jun 2, 2008)

I confess I turned on the tv and it's Montel Williams doing a show about WLS and how great it is. It's making me alternately angry and sad. I'm wondering about the husband of this woman who met and married her when she was fat, and now she's not. I feel sorry for him.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 2, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> IC that I'm heading out for Lake George in a bit for Elvis Fest, but it's gonna suck 'cause I'm still sick with whatever germs were at the Memorial Day bash. I'll be home on Monday or Tuesday, I'm not sure which yet. See y'all then.



So yeah, IC that I think that was the actual Elvis there. Seemed to be, at least.

Funniest part was him popping a boner mid-concert.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 4, 2008)

So my sister pulled out her lab notebook from school and was flipping through it, she kept smelling it.

"What's it smell like?" asks my mother.

"Dead bodies."

I love this family. We're so fucked up.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jun 4, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> So my sister pulled out her lab notebook from school and was flipping through it, she kept smelling it.
> 
> "What's it smell like?" asks my mother.
> 
> ...


Please tell me she's taking a bio lab, and not something like a stats lab.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 4, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> I confess that I'd like to take a sledgehammer and beat my right knee with it...
> (For I would know why it hurts, then...)



I confess that I am curious as to why you'd consider doing such a thing? 


Your knee bothering you?


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 4, 2008)

Renaissance Woman said:


> Please tell me she's taking a bio lab, and not something like a stats lab.



She is... I'd be less amused and more worried if it was something else, but she's going for physical training/therapy/somethingorother, so she takes a lot of anatomy courses n' stuff.


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 4, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> I confess that I am curious as to why you'd consider doing such a thing?
> 
> 
> Your knee bothering you?


Yep. Got a bit better since then, though. 
But I'm still hobbling down the stairs.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 4, 2008)

IC that I get a kick out of skinny chicks who tell me what I'm wearing is so cute/chic/etc and then want to know where I got it from...makes me kind of giggle when they realize they can't go buy it. Sorry skinny minis, this is a fat chick only creation....


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 4, 2008)

4 _X-Files_ episodes were watched today, and 2 episodes of Dimension X were listened to this evening... should make for some strange dreams, now that I think about it.


----------



## supersoup (Jun 5, 2008)

i just watched the movie 'teeth'.


penises everywhere, i appreciate you.

owie...


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 5, 2008)

I confess that my newest favorite song is "Life In A Northern Town" - the version sung by Sugarland, Little Big Town and Jake Owen. 


~Punkin


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 5, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> Yep. Got a bit better since then, though.
> But I'm still hobbling down the stairs.




Glad to hear that. And I also confess that I somehow (by accident) did not form a question in The Question Game. :doh:


.... And then just totally played it off and asked did I miss anything. :blush:


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 5, 2008)

I confess that I feel like I need a break. There are things happening in here I don't really get. I'll have to think about it.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 5, 2008)

IC that some butt kissing just makes me laugh.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 5, 2008)

And after a few days home I'm off again, this time to Gettysburg.

IC that this travelling is something I really enjoy, and I'm headed to one of my favourite places now... I'm happy.

See y'all on Sunday!


----------



## lostjacket (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm going to an 80's themed dance party tonight...and I actually am to tired to put forth much as much effort as I would usually like. Go work!


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 5, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> And after a few days home I'm off again, this time to Gettysburg.
> 
> IC that this travelling is something I really enjoy, and I'm headed to one of my favourite places now... I'm happy.
> 
> See y'all on Sunday!



Safe travels to you sir, and have fun!



lostjacket said:


> I'm going to an 80's themed dance party tonight...and I actually am to tired to put forth much as much effort as I would usually like. Go work!



Take it form a guy who lived the '80s... All you have to do is wear a button up collar shirt with a tie and look exhausted. That was basically the Reagan Era / 1980s look for most people... 









IC... I hate getting limp, sweaty handshakes from people. I always wash my hand afterwards for fear of getting warts.


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 5, 2008)

IC that I plan on having VERY sweaty hands if I ever meet Stan and shake his hand....and I'll distract him so he can't wash his hands. *evil cackle*


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 5, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> IC that I plan on having VERY sweaty hands if I ever meet Stan and shake his hand....and I'll distract him so he can't wash his hands. *evil cackle*



Nothin' limp about shaking hands with you ma'am! 


...but if your hand is sweaty, I gotta warn you... you run the risk of me passing on that wart I got from the creepy guy at the electronics store in San Berdoo a couple years ago!


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh man, I hate those limp handshakes too, Stan! It actually makes me cringe on the inside. It almost feels as if I'm digging my fingers into their bones and moving their hand innards around... Ugh! 

Yeah... I guess I confess that...


----------



## Carrie (Jun 5, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> I'm going to an 80's themed dance party tonight...and I actually am to tired to put forth much as much effort as I would usually like. Go work!


Just remember, you can dance if you want to.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 5, 2008)

Carrie said:


> Just remember, you can dance if you want to.



Unless he's too shy, shy.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 5, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Unless he's too shy, shy.


Don't touch me, please; I cannot _stand_ the way you tease.


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 5, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Nothin' limp about shaking hands with you ma'am!
> 
> 
> ...but if your hand is sweaty, I gotta warn you... you run the risk of me passing on that wart I got from the creepy guy at the electronics store in San Berdoo a couple years ago!



Both teehee :batting: and ewwww


----------



## lostjacket (Jun 6, 2008)

Carrie said:


> Just remember, you can dance if you want to.


 
But can you leave your friends behind?

Because if they can't dance then they ain't no friends of mine.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 6, 2008)

lostjacket said:


> But can you leave your friends behind?
> 
> Because if they can't dance then they ain't no friends of mine.


Best off, if you stay outside.
Don't come in -- I'll only run and hide.

-Rusty
(who actually did travel in a fried-out Kombi)


----------



## rainyday (Jun 6, 2008)

Fat girl revelation #932: Fat ass buoyancy

Today at the pool I decided to see what would happen to my body if I totally went limp and relaxed. Tried it about five different times. Every time, within seconds, I tipped over and my ass started floating to the surface. So apparently, if shipwrecked, I won't be able to just relax and float for days until found as I've always assumed. Not at least unless I grow gills.


----------



## ripley (Jun 6, 2008)

Stay away from the "blow hole" people....all I'm sayin'.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 6, 2008)

For me, it's my belly that goes to the surface. I never knew that was lucky! LOL.


----------



## Tina (Jun 6, 2008)

rainyday said:


> Fat girl revelation #932: Fat ass buoyancy
> 
> Today at the pool I decided to see what would happen to my body if I totally went limp and relaxed. Tried it about five different times. Every time, within seconds, I tipped over and my ass started floating to the surface. So apparently, if shipwrecked, I won't be able to just relax and float for days until found as I've always assumed. Not at least unless I grow gills.



Rainy, this is EXACTLY what happens to me. Eric and I crack up at Sycamore when we're there, because I try to stay on my back, but nope, ass up. Fat floats better than muscle.

Fatss.


----------



## Eclectic_Girl (Jun 6, 2008)

Since I am amply endowed in both areas, which way I float depends more on the relative momentum of the sides. If I am precisely vertical, I can maintain equlibrium - otherwise I'm fluttering my hands.


----------



## ripley (Jun 6, 2008)

Conference chat with four or five great people from dims is really, really, really nice.


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 6, 2008)

ripley said:


> Conference chat with four or five great people from dims is really, really, really nice.




Indeed it is :wubu:


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 6, 2008)

'tis indeed


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 6, 2008)

Eh, it's got it's good points.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 6, 2008)

Too much damn gas passing in the conference for me.......:doh:


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 6, 2008)

can't smell it, and if you do, you're probably the one who did the deed


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 7, 2008)

ripley went to a WEIRD school...just sayin'


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 7, 2008)

We are now passing penis pics around for anyone's "enjoyment"......


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 7, 2008)

I confess that someone got all turned on by pictures of an elf holding a fruit roll up....WTF?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 7, 2008)

Oh....and I wasn't talking about Mellie....of course.......


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 7, 2008)

or Ripley...... or Wag........


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 7, 2008)

IC... I envy you gals who can float in the water. I sink like a brick, even holding my breath. I truly am dense in more ways than one.


... at least I don't go head first. :doh:


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 7, 2008)

IC that i found this intriguing... 

I was walking down the street on Tuesday to the Buddhist Meditation center and I happened to look to my left and saw this. I have no idea what "soft object" has to do with this set of stairs, but I thought it was fabulous!!!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 7, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> or Ripley...... or Wag........


Or me. 

more text here


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 7, 2008)

Ashley said:


> IC that if you pierced me right now, I'd probably bleed orange juice.



I'm coming over with this: 

http://www.lekkerhome.com/Detail.asp?ProductID=15870


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 7, 2008)

IC that I'm counting down the days until Adrian gets back in town like some goofy schoolgirl. :doh:


It's 23, by the way.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 7, 2008)

IC that every time I see the word "goofy" in anyone's posts, I immediately think they're writing about me 



but they never are!! lol


----------



## Tina (Jun 8, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> IC... I envy you gals who can float in the water. I sink like a brick, even holding my breath. I truly am dense in more ways than one.
> 
> 
> ... at least I don't go head first. :doh:



Eric does, too, Stan. Sometimes he'll lay partly on me in the water so that I am his flotation device and he can float for once.


----------



## rainyday (Jun 8, 2008)

If only there'd been more fatties on the Titanic. . . .

And on another note, could the "water dunking test" finally be the answer to that frequent question--"Am I an apple, an hourglass or a pear?" 



goofy girl said:


> I have no idea what "soft object" has to do with this set of stairs, but I thought it was fabulous!!!



It's obviously gang markings from a gang of squishy, cottony-soft thug women. 
(Yes, I'm talking to you, GOOFY.)


----------



## Paquito (Jun 8, 2008)

I'm glad to get on Dimensions for the first time in 2 weeks 
man I missed this place


----------



## Carrie (Jun 8, 2008)

I confess that every time this kind of crazy heat rolls around, I'm _almost_ overwhelmed by the urge to cut my hair short. And I'm jealous of all women who do. Stupid hot long hair. 

(I won't, though.)


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 8, 2008)

IC that UGH it's too damn hot.

And you have no idae just what hot is until you're in the middle of a field with no shade around in hundred-degree weather.

IC that also one should be well aware not just of the dangers of dehydration, but also of the annoyances of overcompensating. One should especially be mindful of this when travelling.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 8, 2008)

I confess that people in CT have no idea of what heat is until they feel the humidity in the south COMBINED with the heat.


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 8, 2008)

IC that I'm glad I no longer live in the South. I much prefer the dry heat here. :happy:


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 8, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I confess that people in CT have no idea of what heat is until they feel the humidity in the south COMBINED with the heat.



IC that I agree, however, I _do_ travel outside of CT, and just recently was in hot, sticky, humid, disgusting weather so I think I know what I'm sayin'.  

It was so bad, in fact, that I had to skip walking Pickett's Charge, which I normally do when visiting Gettysburg.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 9, 2008)

http://thisismydestiny.ytmnd.com/

amazing if you dig both Obama & Lost.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 9, 2008)

IC that when it's hot out my tolerance for bullshit goes way, way down.

Considering I don't have much of it in the first place, this is probably a bad thing for my co-workers.


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 9, 2008)

free2beme04 said:


> I'm glad to get on Dimensions for the first time in 2 weeks
> man I missed this place



I am happy your back!
hope you took some awesome pictures!:happy:

IC that I get jealous very quickly. Not a good thing. Ever.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 9, 2008)

Speaking of heat...

My 4 year old daughter Junior and I went mountain biking yesterday with some old high school friends of mine. My wife told me, since the trails were over 8000 feet in elevation I should bring sun screen along to put on her. I poo-pooed this suggestion because I thought we were going to be under trees most of the way and that it would be too cold to wear short sleeves anyhow. None of that turned out to be the case. It was warm, most of the trees were gone, we all wore short sleeves and by the end of the ride Junior's arms were lobster red. She took it well, I gave her all the placebos I could think of... I pored water on her blazing little arms, rubbed banana peels on them, I told her drinking cranberry juice helped and that the anti-oxidants absorbed the burning sensation. A couple of biker dudes we rode past at a local chopper rally who took notice of Junior's cycle trailer even told her that the wind always kept their burns from hurting, so she blew on her arms. That tied her over until we got home. Anyhoo, later that evening after Mtmaiden put some aloe stuff on her arms, I went into Junior's bedroom to see how she was doing. Laying on her bed watching some mind numbing television show, Junior took notice of my entrance and sat up. She looked me in the eye and gave me a stern scolding for not bringing sunscreen along on the bike ride; I chastised her for not reminding me to bring the bicycle helmets (I had to get rental helmets at a local bicycle shop...) We then had a "face wrestling match" (...a whole other story in and of itself) upon which the situation quickly degenerated into a "tickle torcher" session. I ground my fingers into her tender little ribs as she giggled and squirmed, I grabbed her by the feet and gave here the usual upside down spankings. As I went to bite her on one of her buns Junior skunked me point blank. Her timing was impeccable, so spot on it couldn't have been better. I declared Junior to be the victor of this battle, vowed an eventual return, hung my head in shame and left the room.

IC... Sometimes Junior makes her 'ol daddy so proud!


----------



## Spanky (Jun 9, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Speaking of heat...
> 
> My 4 year old daughter Junior and I went mountain biking yesterday with some old high school friends of mine. My wife told me, since the trails were over 8000 feet in elevation I should bring sun screen along to put on her. I poo-pooed this suggestion because I thought we were going to be under trees most of the way and that it would be too cold to wear short sleeves anyhow. None of that turned out to be the case. It was warm, most of the trees were gone, we all wore short sleeves and by the end of the ride Junior's arms were lobster red. She took it well, I gave her all the placebos I could think of... I pored water on her blazing little arms, rubbed banana peels on them, I told her drinking cranberry juice helped and that the anti-oxidants absorbed the burning sensation. A couple of biker dudes we rode past at a local chopper rally who took notice of Junior's cycle trailer even told her that the wind always kept their burns from hurting, so she blew on her arms. That tied her over until we got home. Anyhoo, later that evening after Mtmaiden put some aloe stuff on her arms, I went into Junior's bedroom to see how she was doing. Laying on her bed watching some mind numbing television show, Junior took notice of my entrance and sat up. She looked me in the eye and gave me a stern scolding for not bringing sunscreen along on the bike ride; I chastised her for not reminding me to bring the bicycle helmets (I had to get rental helmets at a local bicycle shop...) We then had a "face wrestling match" (...a whole other story in and of itself) upon which the situation quickly degenerated into a "tickle torcher" session. I ground my fingers into her tender little ribs as she giggled and squirmed, I grabbed her by the feet and gave here the usual upside down spankings. As I went to bite her on one of her buns Junior skunked me point blank. Her timing was impeccable, so spot on it couldn't have been better. I declared Junior to be the victor of this battle, vowed an eventual return, hung my head in shame and left the room.
> 
> IC... Sometimes Junior makes her 'ol daddy so proud!




I read this and finally realized that you were motorcycling not "mountain biking". Great story, Stan. Junior has a great daddy. She knows this. 

I got to go single track mountain biking (bicycling, pedaling) this weekend with my boys (I'll call them Junior 1 and Junior 2).  The single track riding is much tougher since the trail is the width of a forest walking trail. Tree trunks right in the way, rocks, not much maneuvering room. But hella fun. Really. 

They are 12 and 9. WOW. It is so much fun watching them get so big and strong and show some courage in tricky situations. I have to admit while I wasn't showing it on the outside, I was dying a little watching them navigate some tricky turns and dips. But that is dad's job. They did a great job, got a few small knocks, but kept going, climbed every hill, traversed every switchback. No sunscreen needed this time. Just lots of mosquito spray, tick checks and communal pee breaks. 

IC.....Father's Day came a week early for this dad. Maybe for you too Stan. :bow:


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 9, 2008)

Spanky said:


> I read this and finally realized that you were motorcycling not "mountain biking". Great story, Stan. Junior has a great daddy. She knows this.
> 
> I got to go single track mountain biking (bicycling, pedaling) this weekend with my boys (I'll call them Junior 1 and Junior 2).  The single track riding is much tougher since the trail is the width of a forest walking trail. Tree trunks right in the way, rocks, not much maneuvering room. But hella fun. Really.
> 
> ...



I suppose I wasn't very clear on what we were doing Spanky... We actually did go mountain bicycling (with pedals) but the ski resort where the trails are (ride the ski lift up to the top with bikes, and pedal back down on forest service roads that run along side the ski area...) was having a custom chopper (motorcycle) rally, and the parking lot was full of tattooed bikers and their custom motorcycles. I have a mountain bicycle and Junior has a "tag along" one wheeled cycle trailer . It was tricky navigating the dirt roads to say the least (especially gravely spots...) I feared having a brake pad meltdown!  My little Junior held up well for a 4 year old (actually much better than one of my friends older sons did...) The bicycle ride back was approx. 5.5 miles, downhill most of the way.

You sound like the proud ol' dad yourself Spanky, and that you guys all had fun. I can completely relate, watching the kids grow up is a wonderful experience. Doing these sorts of activities are one of the fringe benefits of being a dad! :bow:


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 9, 2008)

Smash Bros Brawl is FUCKING ADDICTING.

That is all.

*IC's and such*


----------



## Carrie (Jun 10, 2008)

I just confessed this via PM to someone, but it bears repeating, on the off chance I ever work with any of you. 


I confess that when a co-worker asks me on a Monday, "How was your weekend?" I really want to punch said co-worker in the head. I don't know why, I just do. It's just such a silly, inane question, and no one ever really wants to know the answer, and it's Monday, after all, so my annoyance threshold for inane questions is already very low, so let's just...not, okay? 

In other words, it was fine.


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 10, 2008)

IC that when my sister suggested ordering pizza a little bit ago, my first reaction was not, "Oh, that sounds delightful." It was-


"OMG- it's 10:30!! Do you know what kind of heartburn that would give me?!?!"​I'm pretty sure this isn't usually the first thing that crosses a 23 yr old's mind...


We ended up ordering the pizza. I'm like 99% sure I'll be up at 3 AM cursing this stupid idea and popping Tums like they're Tic Tacs.

At least we ordered it with light sauce on it.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 10, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> ...
> 
> We ended up ordering the pizza. I'm like 99% sure I'll be up at 3 AM cursing this stupid idea and popping Tums like they're Tic Tacs.
> 
> At least we ordered it with light sauce on it.



I'm exactly the same way SMA413... What I've found that helps is eating some plain white yogurt if the pizza (or with me, anything that has tomato sauce in it) starts giving you a stomach ache. It doesn't taste like much but it seems to get rid of the heart burn.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 10, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> IC that when my sister suggested ordering pizza a little bit ago, my first reaction was not, "Oh, that sounds delightful." It was-
> 
> 
> "OMG- it's 10:30!! Do you know what kind of heartburn that would give me?!?!"​I'm pretty sure this isn't usually the first thing that crosses a 23 yr old's mind...
> ...



I hear ya. I literally cry when I run out of Protonix and there is a day gap between pills lol. One cup of coffee and by 2am I think I'm about to die


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 10, 2008)

It's TOO FUCKING HOT.

Seriously, sweltering.

Also, fog is cool. (Click for bigger)


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 10, 2008)

IC that I actually DIDN'T have heartburn last night. But thanks for the suggestion, Stan!


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 10, 2008)

IC that I just saw Clarissa Explains It All on Law and Order SVU. 

WHEW. That's somethin' else.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 10, 2008)

Wow. Flashbacks to teenage (even younger?) Ginny. I used to LOVE that show. Melissa Joan Hart was my idol. lol.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 10, 2008)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Wow. Flashbacks to teenage (even younger?) Ginny. I used to LOVE that show. _Melissa Joan Hart was my idol._ lol.



Do not watch this show! SAVE YOUR CHILDHOOD MEMORIES!

It's like Stephanie from Full House becoming a meth addict.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 10, 2008)

I went skateboarding. I sweated wayyyy too much. Alas, I didn't bust my ass or get hurt like just the other day. Must do this more often.


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 10, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> IC that I just saw Clarissa Explains It All on Law and Order SVU.
> 
> WHEW. That's somethin' else.



Haha- I saw Zack Morris/Mark Paul Gosslar on Law and Order a couple days ago. He was accused of killing a porn director.



That show is like meth and TNT is the BEST dealer with the multiple "mini-marathons" every freakin day and I'm Stephanie from FH.



I'm horrible. LOL


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 10, 2008)

I confess I used to enjoy Clarissa Explains It All, too... :blush:


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 10, 2008)

SMA413 said:


> Haha- I saw Zack Morris/Mark Paul Gosslar on Law and Order a couple days ago. He was accused of killing a porn director.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, you're Lovely. 



Chimpi said:


> I confess I used to enjoy Clarissa Explains It All, too... :blush:



It's okay, Chimpi, we like that about you.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 11, 2008)

IC that this morning I woke up all excited, knowing that there was a cold front coming through the area and it would be no more humid, sticky, 98 degree weather for at least a few days. I expected to feel a big relief when I came out of my air conditioned bedroom-none of the nauseating, stifling hot air like the several preceding days. 

SO, ok..when I came out of the bedroom, it was actually worse than any other day we've had this week. I figured I must be imagining it, since every weather person has insisted that there is indeed a cold front coming through. So like every morning I turned on the news to catch the morning weather report. The corner of the bottom of the screen during the news has the current time and temperature. It was so funny, I could have sworn that the current temp at 5:15 read as 74* haha! But that would mean the day was starting off warmer than any other day this week. 

It is true. Because my dear weather forecaster lady friend suddenly appeared on the screen and told me that there IS a cold front coming through the area...but it's going AROUND the city of Providence, with temps currently in the 60's a few miles north and south of us. WTF?!?!?!?!? :doh::doh: Oh, yes, the city folks should feel some relief today though. Temps should be down to the high 80's by mid-day


----------



## mossystate (Jun 11, 2008)

I confess I am now wondering if I should be wary of dating men who say they are FA, but have only dated pear shaped women. I guess I would need to always be thinking he might leave at any time...to wander from this apple..to another fruit in the bowl.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jun 12, 2008)

mossystate said:


> I confess I am now wondering if I should be wary of dating men who say they are FA, but have only dated pear shaped women. I guess I would need to always be thinking he might leave at any time...to wander from this apple..to another fruit in the bowl.



I dunno about about being wary...I have a strong preference for pear shaped women, but the first woman to capture my heart was an apple. If you're with a decent guy, he'll acquire a taste for red delicious.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 12, 2008)

pdgujer148 said:


> I dunno about about being wary...I have a strong preference for pear shaped women, but the first woman to capture my heart was an apple. If you're with a decent guy, he'll acquire a taste for red delicious.



Oh, I know this...and...I am not with anyone.....more of an ' off-site comment ' on a particular brand of thinking...


----------



## RedVelvet (Jun 13, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I'm exactly the same way SMA413... What I've found that helps is eating some plain white yogurt if the pizza (or with me, anything that has tomato sauce in it) starts giving you a stomach ache. It doesn't taste like much but it seems to get rid of the heart burn.





Tomato Sauce and I = Why not just DRINK BATTERY ACID INSTEAD?


----------



## Spanky (Jun 13, 2008)

IC that after hearing GWARior's rants about animals being killed on the highways, I decided to try and save one this year. It is "turtle season" right now in Minnesota. The little guys seem to migrate for mating or egg laying or something in mid June each year. Usually we get the prehistoric looking snapping turtles and the cute and cuddly Eastern Painted Turtles. They seem to be always crossing the highways on their turtle way and at their turtle speed to somewhere. 

My son and I were riding on a trail last night and came upon one on the trail warming his reptilian blood on the asphalt. The trail was close to the main highway crossing and on the bike trail where people go speeding by at 15 mph (24 kph). It can be dangerous. I was on skates so I picked him up, he naturally went in his shell (except for his two little nose holes in his beak) and off we went. 

I knew of a quiet and shallow pond up the trail where he would be safe. Dropped him off at the bank and let him be. We passed by a few minutes later on the return trip and he was gone. 

Turtles 1 - Cars 0 (at least at 8:30PM last night). 

Here is what they look like. Just a beautiful turtle. 

I kind like turtles anyway. Even the ugly smelly snapping turtles. 

View attachment EPT.jpg


----------



## RedVelvet (Jun 13, 2008)

Spanky said:


> IC that after hearing GWARior's rants about animals being killed on the highways, I decided to try and save one this year. It is "turtle season" right now in Minnesota. The little guys seem to migrate for mating or egg laying or something in mid June each year. Usually we get the prehistoric looking snapping turtles and the cute and cuddly Eastern Painted Turtles. They seem to be always crossing the highways on their turtle way and at their turtle speed to somewhere.
> 
> My son and I were riding on a trail last night and came upon one on the trail warming his reptilian blood on the asphalt. The trail was close to the main highway crossing and on the bike trail where people go speeding by at 15 mph (24 kph). It can be dangerous. I was on skates so I picked him up, he naturally went in his shell (except for his two little nose holes in his beak) and off we went.
> 
> ...




Turtles rock...they are cute in that ugly cute way and cute in the cute way, if you know what I mean.

Their mouths are cute and their feet are cute...

I love reptiles, tho..and rats..so..


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 13, 2008)

Spanky said:


> IC that after hearing GWARior's rants about animals being killed on the highways, I decided to try and save one this year. It is "turtle season" right now in Minnesota. The little guys seem to migrate for mating or egg laying or something in mid June each year. Usually we get the prehistoric looking snapping turtles and the cute and cuddly Eastern Painted Turtles. They seem to be always crossing the highways on their turtle way and at their turtle speed to somewhere.
> 
> My son and I were riding on a trail last night and came upon one on the trail warming his reptilian blood on the asphalt. The trail was close to the main highway crossing and on the bike trail where people go speeding by at 15 mph (24 kph). It can be dangerous. I was on skates so I picked him up, he naturally went in his shell (except for his two little nose holes in his beak) and off we went.
> 
> ...




My wife and I saw a large snapping turtle crossing the road a couple of years ago. We helped it across the road but it was no easy task.  A police officer stopped to assist. But he looked kinda scared. lol

I had a skateboard in my trunk ... and we somehow managed to get the turtle on my skateboard ... and we had used other things in the trunk of the car to kinda scoop him on the skateboard ... we were gentle as we could be and the turtle didn't get hurt and made it all the way across the road .. and to another small lake.:happy:


But what a funny sight it was. 


Never knew my skateboard could be so handy either.


----------



## Santaclear (Jun 13, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> My wife and I saw a large snapping turtle crossing the road a couple of years ago. We helped it across the road but it was no easy task.  A police officer stopped to assist. But he looked kinda scared. lol
> I had a skateboard in my trunk ... and we somehow managed to get the turtle on my skateboard ... and we had used other things in the trunk of the car to kinda scoop him on the skateboard ... we were gentle as we could be and the turtle didn't get hurt and made it all the way across the road .. and to another small lake.:happy:
> But what a funny sight it was.
> Never knew my skateboard could be so handy either.



Skateboards are a great idea for turtles. I wish more turtles would use them.


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 13, 2008)

i am going to a demolition derby tonight.
then to the races...
yes!
i am so excited to see things smash and blow up i actually shaved my legs.
then i am going to have a hot dog and beer.
then more beer.
and some vodka.
then...! maybe waffles.
because they taste darn good while a little drinky.
i end up losing my voice.every time.:doh:

im so freaking excited about this... we have this awesome arena and these monster trucks from the coal mines * 20 foot tall monsters...* that are all painted like crazy monsters and aliens. then they battle it out.
plus... my friend is running his car again this year.last year we air brushed a lovely chubby girl on the top... and WON!:happy:
he said he had a surprise for me this year- so i cant wait to see why he wouldnt let me help him paint it.:blush:

ps we also one first place for prettiest car that was totaled. and that was a 100 gift card to the auto parts store and then a case of beer.

its really redneck but beats hanging out at the walmart...


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 13, 2008)

IC that I has dry ice, and no idea what to do with it.

...I know it evaporates if you leave it alone, but it seems like such a waste. Like, I feel like I ought to build a haunted house or donate it to a rock band for a video with added mist or something.


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 13, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> i am going to a demolition derby tonight.
> then to the races...
> yes!
> i am so excited to see things smash and blow up i actually shaved my legs.
> ...



View attachment Picture55.jpg





Hey, I hope you have good time!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm sad about Tim Russert's death. He was one of the few political reporters I could tolerate and I always found his discussions about his relationships with his father and son heartwarming.


----------



## Suze (Jun 13, 2008)

IC I'm looking forward to see what happens when ripley, Tina and the other top posters reach their maximum can limit for the second time. Will they get another star? A totally different icon? Nothing at all? 

I can't freaking wait!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 13, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Skateboards are a great idea for turtles. I wish more turtles would use them.




only fictitious turtles ... like The Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles ... :doh:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 13, 2008)

Spanky said:


> IC that after hearing GWARior's rants about animals being killed on the highways, I decided to try and save one this year. It is "turtle season" right now in Minnesota. The little guys seem to migrate for mating or egg laying or something in mid June each year. Usually we get the prehistoric looking snapping turtles and the cute and cuddly Eastern Painted Turtles. They seem to be always crossing the highways on their turtle way and at their turtle speed to somewhere.
> 
> My son and I were riding on a trail last night and came upon one on the trail warming his reptilian blood on the asphalt. The trail was close to the main highway crossing and on the bike trail where people go speeding by at 15 mph (24 kph). It can be dangerous. I was on skates so I picked him up, he naturally went in his shell (except for his two little nose holes in his beak) and off we went.
> 
> ...



That was nice of you Spanky- and I'm proud of you for giving your boy a good example 

When I used to live in a much more remote area than I do now, we used to frequently see turtles in the middle of the road on that backwoods highway. Occasionally, we stopped and would put them to safety on the side of the ride...being sure to point them in a direction away from the road 

On my last vacation with my ex, we went to Ocean City, MD. We stayed in a small...but nice, hotel with it's own little private beach and a seawall beside it. The first evening, while standing out on the balcony, we could see many, many, many horseshoe crabs congregating on the beach. I think it was a mating ritual? Come morning, most were gone but there was still a bunch stranded up on the sand from when the tide went out. Before breakfast, we spent 30 or so minutes picking them up and tossing them back in the water so they wouldn't dry out and die in the hot sun. It is one of my better memories


----------



## butch (Jun 13, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> That was nice of you Spanky- and I'm proud of you for giving your boy a good example
> 
> When I used to live in a much more remote area than I do now, we used to frequently see turtles in the middle of the road on that backwoods highway. Occasionally, we stopped and would put them to safety on the side of the ride...being sure to point them in a direction away from the road
> 
> On my last vacation with my ex, we went to Ocean City, MD. We stayed in a small...but nice, hotel with it's own little private beach and a seawall beside it. The first evening, while standing out on the balcony, we could see many, many, many horseshoe crabs congregating on the beach. I think it was a mating ritual? Come morning, most were gone but there was still a bunch stranded up on the sand from when the tide went out. Before breakfast, we spent 30 or so minutes picking them up and tossing them back in the water so they wouldn't dry out and die in the hot sun. It is one of my better memories



With the mention of OC, MD, I have to do my bawlmer accent for you:

You went 'downey owe shin, hon'* lol I know, I know, it only amuses me.

*down the ocean, hon: the phrase one uses to tell others they are indeed leaving Baltimore and heading to Ocean City.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 14, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> On my last vacation with my ex, we went to Ocean City, MD. We stayed in a small...but nice, hotel with it's own little private beach and a seawall beside it. The first evening, while standing out on the balcony, we could see many, many, many horseshoe crabs congregating on the beach. I think it was a mating ritual? Come morning, most were gone but there was still a bunch stranded up on the sand from when the tide went out. Before breakfast, we spent 30 or so minutes picking them up and tossing them back in the water so they wouldn't dry out and die in the hot sun. It is one of my better memories



IC that I just love crabs. Horseshoe crabs, rock crabs, spider crabs, blue claw crabs. We vacation in Ocean City, NJ. Every year we go crabbing for the blue claw crabs (for eating). But what a beautiful animal. So graceful, colorful, a machine perfectly suited for its environment. 

The horseshoe crab is finally being protected. Fishermen were using them, taking them in those mating piles, grinding them up by the thousands into a paste and using it as chum for attracting fish. Now the numbers have dwindled to almost nothing. With protection, I am hoping we see more and more on the beach each year now. I like showing the boys all of the workings of the crab. It is really interesting. Kind of like a biology class on the bogs. And the look on a kids face pulling up a trap with a crab or two in it. Priceless. 

View attachment blue-crab.jpg


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 14, 2008)

IC that Adrian and I spent the morning dyeing each others' hair. I bleached his ponytail white...then dyed it neon blue. I told him it looks like Sonic the Hedgehog blue. He dyed the ends of my hair...about 12 inches of it...dark purple.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 14, 2008)

Lol Spanky....you just inspired another good "crab memory" for me....of when my Dad used to go fishing on a dock on the Jersey shore when I was about four years old. Whenever a crab came up on his fishing line, he would lay it on the dock, facing towards me and push it a little to make it snap. I remember jumping back from one while it "chased" me ...trying to snap my toes in sandals. He waited until the last second to pick it up


----------



## mossystate (Jun 14, 2008)

crab memory...ha....oh...so easy...too easy


----------



## Spanky (Jun 14, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Lol Spanky....you just inspired another good "crab memory" for me....of when my Dad used to go fishing on a dock on the Jersey shore when I was about four years old. Whenever a crab came up on his fishing line, he would lay it on the dock, facing towards me and push it a little to make it snap. I remember jumping back from one while it "chased" me ...trying to snap my toes in sandals. He waited until the last second to pick it up



I have a pic or two of the boys holding a crab. We hypnotize them by holding their claws and (really) turning them over and rubbing their bellies. They actually go into a sleep or freeze state. Then we take pictures of them in compromising positions and.....well you get the point. 

If I find them I will post or send you one. 

I am glad they never got yer toesies.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 14, 2008)

I eagerly await those pics, Spanky


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 14, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> i am going to a demolition derby tonight.
> then to the races...
> yes!
> i am so excited to see things smash and blow up i actually shaved my legs.
> ...




Yay rednecks! I'm a HUGE *pun intended* sprint car races fan! Love...love...LOVE them! The muddier I get watching them...the happier I am. Sitting in the stands with a cold beer and some nachos...nothing else like it. :happy:


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 14, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> i am going to a demolition derby tonight.
> then to the races...
> yes!
> i am so excited to see things smash and blow up i actually shaved my legs.
> ...





CAMellie said:


> Yay rednecks! I'm a HUGE *pun intended* sprint car races fan! Love...love...LOVE them! The muddier I get watching them...the happier I am. Sitting in the stands with a cold beer and some nachos...nothing else like it. :happy:



I confess that I soooo miss these kinds of things. I used to have 3 rituals of summer...the demolition derby at one county fair...the mud bog races at another...and the Super Modified races at the small local track. It's been a long time


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 14, 2008)

IC that the new internet deal at Starbucks is really lovely. Also, incredibly brilliant from a marketing standpoint. And now from a word of mouth advertising standpoint as well. Clever.

Well played, Starbucks. Well played.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 15, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> IC that the new internet deal at Starbucks is really lovely. Also, incredibly brilliant from a marketing standpoint. And now from a word of mouth advertising standpoint as well. Clever.
> 
> Well played, Starbucks. Well played.



My wife is going to give that a try... the free internet time with use of the gift cards if I remember correctly. It does sound like a good deal.




IC... My Mac laptop just took a dump, possibly hard disk related... I may have lost some good foodie pictures of the Father's Day dinner that Mtnmaiden made. BBQ chicken... it was good and looked good!


----------



## SparklingBBW (Jun 15, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I'm sad about Tim Russert's death. He was one of the few political reporters I could tolerate and I always found his discussions about his relationships with his father and son heartwarming.



The system won't let me rep you for this, so I'll just say despite the sunny skies and warm temps this weekend, there has been a definite gray and gloominess to my weekend since hearing of this great man's passing. I watched Meet the Press earlier and just about lost it when Tom Brokaw's voice cracked and you could feel his grief even for a moment. Tim Russert will be sorely missed, and it is a tragedy that his bright and shiny light was extinguished so prematurely. 


.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 15, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> My wife is going to give that a try... the free internet time with use of the gift cards if I remember correctly. It does sound like a good deal.
> 
> IC... My Mac laptop just took a dump, possibly hard disk related... I may have lost some good foodie pictures of the Father's Day dinner that Mtnmaiden made. BBQ chicken... it was good and looked good!



Yep! All you have to do is have used or loaded a gift card in the last thirty days, and register it with them online (do this before you go, they send an e-mail to validate your account before you can use this feature), and you get two hours a day free. When I was there yesterday, however, they didn't cut me off at two hours, and there's no way for them to charge you. Not sure exactly how that's supposed to work if they're not cutting you off. Also- free refills on brewed coffee.


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 16, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> View attachment 44013
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i had a freaking blast...
lol
turns out the car he was running was a special car and he dedicated his smashing to me
lol
it was called "train wreck" which what my old volleyball jersey used to say.

i was a big fat girl and always slamming into the floor or other players for the ball. and it had a huge volleyball painted on it.

and i like waffles with peanut butter. especially after lots of vodka shots.
lol:happy:


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 16, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Yay rednecks! I'm a HUGE *pun intended* sprint car races fan! Love...love...LOVE them! The muddier I get watching them...the happier I am. Sitting in the stands with a cold beer and some nachos...nothing else like it. :happy:


and thats why i heart you...
lol
we also went to the carnival here.

which makes these awesome kick butt footlong corndogs... and deep friend candy bars...
besides the normal stuff like nachos and cotton candy and all that yummy stuff.

lol
and i agree... its not a real race track dog unless it has some dirt on it and the guy who sells it to you showed you his plumber butt crack while getting your beer from the cooler.
all the while you hear your friends whistling deliverance.
:happy:
when i got home my face was streaked from laughing until i cried.


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 16, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> I confess that I soooo miss these kinds of things. I used to have 3 rituals of summer...the demolition derby at one county fair...the mud bog races at another...and the Super Modified races at the small local track. It's been a long time



we have a huge summer like festival here.
carnivals, races and all kinds of things.

i like the mid west mods personally!but the super mods are sweet too, last year there was a bad wreck and it almost killed my friend who runs in the derby too.

its absolutely something i am going to drag my cultured boyfriend to, at least once... maybe twice.
you are more then welcomed here, to anyone of them
:happy:
i will even let you sit on my nice chair and make sure you can see everything!


----------



## swamptoad (Jun 16, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> i had a freaking blast...
> lol
> turns out the car he was running was a special car and he dedicated his smashing to me
> lol
> ...



Glad you had a great time. Thats neat! :happy:


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 16, 2008)

I confess that .. my boss just told me I am getting my own office! I win! 

Oh and you know what else begins with WIN .. window! Yep, it even has a window! No more wall! No more bleak existence! A door .. I can shut as well! That I can choose whether it would remain open or not! Damn right!


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 16, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I confess that .. my boss just told me I am getting my own office! I win!
> 
> Oh and you know what else begins with WIN .. window! Yep, it even has a window! No more wall! No more bleak existence! A door .. I can shut as well! That I can choose whether it would remain open or not! Damn right!



So you're going to end up getting paid to masturbate all day?


----------



## KnottyOne (Jun 16, 2008)

ic That my car has been in the shop for only 4 hours and I am already going stir crazy... and its gonna be in until friday...


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 16, 2008)

IC that I've been systematically sloughing off the excess baggage that I used to call "friends"...and it feels great! Very rejuvenating. :happy:


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 16, 2008)

IC that I really really want to take pictures of people today. I normally don't like portraits.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 16, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> So you're going to end up getting paid to masturbate all day?



SWEET JUMPIN' ANGELA LANSBURY. IN THE NAME OF ALL THAT IS HOLY. DO YOU NOT HAVE A FILTER.

Every time you post about masturbation .. some one on Dimensions who shall remained unnamed has to answer 50 PMs from lord knows how many disgusted people. Seriously. It's not funny. TIME OR PLACE. NEITHER NOW OR HERE.



Young punks on 'er I tellz ya.

I need to go soothe myself with a healthy dose of Hulkin' the ol' Hogan now. 

worst term for masturbation ever


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 16, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I need to go soothe myself with a healthy dose of Hulkin' the ol' Hogan now.


 Don't knock the Hulkster when he's jerkin the gurken, brother!


----------



## Tina (Jun 16, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I confess that .. my boss just told me I am getting my own office! I win!
> 
> Oh and you know what else begins with WIN .. window! Yep, it even has a window! No more wall! No more bleak existence! A door .. I can shut as well! That I can choose whether it would remain open or not! Damn right!



Fantastic!!! The important question, though: do you have your own Swingline stapler?


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 16, 2008)

Tina said:


> Fantastic!!! The important question, though: do you have your own Swingline stapler?




...and a red one, at that


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 16, 2008)

Maybe the new office is in the basement in storage area B.

Don't take his stapler, because he'll burn the building down.


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Jun 16, 2008)

IC that the Jazzercise instructor at the recreation center was terribly irritating tonight when she started whoopin it up and shouting to her class while singing along to "Who wears short shorts..." but I really confess when she started singing along to "Ting tang walla walla bing bang" I just wanted to sit on her.

Just for the record, I neither Jazzercise nor wear short shorts. Well, except around the house; see current nudist thread.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jun 16, 2008)

IC that today while I was cleaning my friend's apt. I noticed her bikini top hanging in her bathroom. And I thought how cute the top was. And how much it matched that pants I was wearing. And how long it's been since I've worn a bikini top. So I swore I would come back one day and try it on. And of course I have no restraint so I tried it on right then! 
It looked so cute! I couldn't believe it! And I felt so free!
As I stood there and posed in front of the bathroom mirror I couldn't help but have visions of myself prancing around in a cute bikini top, swimming in the pool, posing for cute photos.
Thank you Dimensions for giving me the courage to live the dream! 

P.S. If I can get that bikini top alone for a while again I'm bringing a camera and taking pics! (Or maybe even buying one of my own!)


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 16, 2008)

I caught the last 20 or so minutes of a rerun of Meerkat Manor on Animal Planet this afternoon. It was my first time to watch the show. Poor Flower died trying to save her litter from the evil snake that had found her den (by accident no less), this just following her acceptance of poor little orphan Axel who had been left behind by his own mother and pack. I haven't cried so hard in a very long time. 

I hate tv.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 16, 2008)

IC that there's somethin' about summer that works in strange ways to rekindle old crushes.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jun 17, 2008)

IC this is my new mantra:

View attachment 031.jpg


----------



## RedVelvet (Jun 17, 2008)

You GO girl......


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 17, 2008)

JoyJoy said:


> IC this is my new mantra:
> 
> View attachment 44253



Damn! And I just repped you! 

But love the mantra!


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 17, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> Damn! And I just repped you!
> 
> But love the mantra!



I got her!! 

Freaking love it!!


----------



## mossystate (Jun 17, 2008)

meow.......no problem..likewise


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 18, 2008)

I confess I saw The Happening last night (at the drive-in nonetheless) and I continue to adore M. Knight Shamalan. Not the most revolutionary movie of all time, but I definitely enjoyed it. 

It's always fun to try to figure out where he's going to make his appearance, and this one was really cute.


----------



## snuggletiger (Jun 18, 2008)

IC I wish the ex wasn't an ex for my birthday, and that tomorrow we could have had a nice day together.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 19, 2008)

IC that this is weird


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 19, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> IC that this is weird



IC that that REALLY freaked me out


----------



## Suze (Jun 19, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> IC that that REALLY freaked me out



it's funny when you make her get that stoned look. her eyes are a tad too red, aren't they :blink:


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 19, 2008)

susieQ said:


> it's funny when you make her get that stoned look. her eyes are a tad too red, aren't they :blink:



Then they get all droopy. She looks like Cheech & Chong then :happy:


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 19, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> IC that this is weird



Do they sell bongs in Japan, because something tells me by the bloodshot eyes that she's looking a bit too happy watching my mouse move around.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 19, 2008)

The first thing I noticed were the blood shot eyes!! LOL everything about her is creepy. Especially the way her head wobbles around when you aren't moving your mouse


----------



## Suze (Jun 19, 2008)

^
but she has a cute haircut!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 21, 2008)

I participated in our apartment complex's neighborhood wide garage sale event this morning. I spent three and a half hours sitting in our little garage with an admittedly modest garage sale display. I made $3.25.

I gave up at 12:30 pm, starving after passing on breakfast... I went to McDonald's where I spent $5 on a Big Mac meal.

I suck.


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 21, 2008)

IC that I convinced my niece that she had to paint her legs to match her toenails after she got frustrated because she kept missing her toes since she's blind in that one eye. I also confess that I laughed like a loon when my sister yelled at me about it.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 21, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> IC that there's somethin' about summer that works in strange ways to rekindle old crushes.



Endorphins and higher temperatures... I bet that's what it is. 





Yesterday my wife, 4 year old daughter and I went to the local Hometown Buffet restaurant. A couple of tables over somebody celebrated their birthday so a group of employees came out and sang "Happy Birthday". My daughter said that she would like to celebrate here birthday at Hometown Buffet. My wife scowled when I said, "Hey, it would be a hell of a lot cheaper than Disneyland or Chuck E. Cheese..."



IC... Visions of cheap paper party hats, a cupcake with candles on it, and thumb twiddling contests for the kids ran through my mind. (... with parents paying their own way of course.)


----------



## Bafta1 (Jun 21, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> Endorphins and higher temperatures... I bet that's what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That doesn't sound so bad! Better than Florida and that awful damp heat, I'm sure. IC that I'd feel exactly the same as you if faced with the same situation.

Hope all's well with you, Stan!
Baf


----------



## Bafta1 (Jun 21, 2008)

Actually, I just realised that Disneyland is in California, not Florida... Please pardon a non-American!!!!


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 21, 2008)

Some of us Americans can't even get it straight.  The real question is where's the cryogenics chamber.


----------



## mszwebs (Jun 22, 2008)

IC that I think I made a complete ass of myself last night. 

Twice. 


I also C that I had an awesome conversation with an even more awesome woman last night and it was nice to have something to bond with her over, even if it was a stupid situation.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 22, 2008)

IC that I just slept for damn near 12 hours, since I got so little the other night.

It feels pretty good, actually, and was very much needed, since I was espcially tired after working a shift where my boss managed to slice the shit out of his finger and had to go to the E.R. and I and others had to cover for him while also doing our own jobs.

After that I just came home, stirpped, and crashed on my bed. Slept 'til 1:30 or so, woke up, saw what time it was, and went back to sleep.

Also, IC that I had a physical on Friday, and the doc says that I'm a happy healthy bouncing baby boy, which is good, I just need to eat better and excercise more (which I already know). Also, the little growth under my belly button that I was afraid was a tumor? Apparently, that's my penis. So all's good.


----------



## The Fez (Jun 22, 2008)

IC that this hangover won't stop me from getting smashed for the fifth night in a row!


----------



## Suze (Jun 22, 2008)

I confess that moore2me is one of the best freaking storytellers Ive ever encountered. 
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showpost.php?p=826291&postcount=41
Ahahahaha.dont do drugs, kids!


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 22, 2008)

Bafta1 said:


> Actually, I just realised that Disneyland is in California, not Florida... Please pardon a non-American!!!!



No worries Bafta, understandable mistake. Flying to Florida from Calif. would be pricy for a birthday party!




Wagimawr said:


> Some of us Americans can't even get it straight.  The real question is where's the cryogenics chamber.



I think it's in Disneyland CA... and I've heard that 'ol Walt rolls over in his cryogenic chamber every time Michael Jackson visits...


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 22, 2008)

IC I love this pic!! 

We decided to move the goldfish out of the sad tucked away spot on the kitchen counter, and into the living room where we (including the cat) could enjoy watching her.


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 22, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> IC I love this pic!!
> 
> We decided to move the goldfish out of the sad tucked away spot on the kitchen counter, and into the living room where we (including the cat) could enjoy watching her.



Is anyone else hoping the statues are praying for Fishy's life? The cat looks WAY to intent on making Fishy his lunch.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 22, 2008)

ValentineBBW said:


> Is anyone else hoping the statues are praying for Fishy's life? The cat looks WAY to intent on making Fishy his lunch.



HAHA, no, she really has no interest other than watching her. She tried to grab her through the glass a few times, but she lost interest after about half an hour and went and laid in the sun lol


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jun 22, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> HAHA, no, she really has no interest other than watching her. She tried to grab her through the glass a few times, but she lost interest after about half an hour and went and laid in the sun lol



she lost interest........_for now!_ lol. Now I've got a Sylvester and Tweety scene rolling in my head, except its Sylvester and Fishy.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 22, 2008)

mszwebs said:


> I also C that I had an awesome conversation with an even more awesome woman last night and it was nice to have something to bond with her over, even if it was a stupid situation.



IC I have the same exact confession.  You're pretty damned awesome yourself, J!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 22, 2008)

Further confession:

I had an amazing moment tonight. That new song by Katy Perry ("I Kissed a Girl") came on while I was driving around the kids I sit for tonight. I went to change it, because, well, I wasn't sure how the mom of the 10-year-old and six year old were going to react, and the ten-year-old was like "NO! I LOVE this song!!!!" She'd heard it before, which meant her mom was okay with her listening to it, so I left it on. She and her best friend (also ten), two of the most popular kids in their class, sang along to this song at the top of their little lungs. "I kissed a girl, and I liked it...the taste of her cherry chapstick..." 

Seeing that "the popular kids" of this age group, who, in ten years will be attending what was a VERY homophobic high school when I attended it, are, at least right now, NOT acting homophobic, but in fact thinking that girls kissing girls is "cool" ...well, it just gave me a lot of hope for future generations.


----------



## supersoup (Jun 23, 2008)

ic i can't wait to get into bed tonight. now if only i could drag my arse upstairs...


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 23, 2008)

IC that I'm kinda messing with the lovely bunch of cardinals that perch outside my open window with this website: http://www.learnbirdsongs.com/birdsong.php?id=3

I also C that I do this on a fairly regular basis. I can't decide if they think I'm friendly, or keeping someone hostage. I'm going with friendly, otherwise they probably wouldn't hang around so much. 

...and if I'm not careful, *my* birds will learn it, and then I won't be able to turn it off! Heh.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 23, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> IC that I'm kinda messing with the lovely bunch of cardinals that perch outside my open window with this website: http://www.learnbirdsongs.com/birdsong.php?id=3
> 
> I also C that I do this on a fairly regular basis. I can't decide if they think I'm friendly, or keeping someone hostage. I'm going with friendly, otherwise they probably wouldn't hang around so much.
> 
> ...and if I'm not careful, *my* birds will learn it, and then I won't be able to turn it off! Heh.




I just played it and turned my speakers up...my doggie is still looking around the room...lol


----------



## supersoup (Jun 23, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> IC that I'm kinda messing with the lovely bunch of cardinals that perch outside my open window with this website: http://www.learnbirdsongs.com/birdsong.php?id=3
> 
> I also C that I do this on a fairly regular basis. I can't decide if they think I'm friendly, or keeping someone hostage. I'm going with friendly, otherwise they probably wouldn't hang around so much.
> 
> ...and if I'm not careful, *my* birds will learn it, and then I won't be able to turn it off! Heh.



oh man.

maggie shall never nap in peace again...


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 23, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> I just played it and turned my speakers up...my doggie is still looking around the room...lol





supersoup said:


> oh man.
> 
> maggie shall never nap in peace again...



Hee hee hee. Dogs are so funny, albeit slightly tormented.


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 24, 2008)

IC that I have a lot to do around the house over the next 6 days, but I'm gonna put it off until the last minute at which point I'll scramble around like an idiot and piss and moan the whole time...as usual.


----------



## Spanky (Jun 24, 2008)

IC I saw one of the cutest things in wildlife and I did not get to share it with my family. Riding back in my car to the cabin after inline skating on a trail near Duluth, I was on a very remote road in the woods. Up ahead on the left, I saw a large black shape. I slowed down thinking it might be a black bear. We see them more often now in the North Woods. It was a bear on the side of the road and upon my approach, scampered down the ditch by the side of the road and back up again into the tree line and into the woods. As I got even closer to pass, I noticed three rumblin', bumblin' and stumblin', wee little black balls of furry cub cuteness. They were no larger than a balled up house cat. They made it down the ditch and up the hill on mom's heels and they were gone into the woods. 

Cuter you can't get in wildlife. Sorry, but you can't. Black bear cubs. If only I get to see that again someday.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jun 24, 2008)

Spanky said:


> IC I saw one of the cutest things in wildlife and I did not get to share it with my family. Riding back in my car to the cabin after inline skating on a trail near Duluth, I was on a very remote road in the woods. Up ahead on the left, I saw a large black shape. I slowed down thinking it might be a black bear. We see them more often now in the North Woods. It was a bear on the side of the road and upon my approach, scampered down the ditch by the side of the road and back up again into the tree line and into the woods. As I got even closer to pass, I noticed three rumblin', bumblin' and stumblin', wee little black balls of furry cub cuteness. They were no larger than a balled up house cat. They made it down the ditch and up the hill on mom's heels and they were gone into the woods.
> 
> Cuter you can't get in wildlife. Sorry, but you can't. Black bear cubs. If only I get to see that again someday.





Oh my god......you lucky, lucky bastard.

I would have killed to see that!


----------



## BBWGLORYFOXXX (Jun 24, 2008)

ic im about to enjoy some organic salsa with my nachos!!!wooty woo!!


----------



## RedVelvet (Jun 24, 2008)

I confess I always appreciate taste in profile pictures.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 24, 2008)

IC I used to think






was kinda hot, in a totally nonfurry loving way, like, when I was 4. You know?

oh and this GIF is friggin' awesome.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 24, 2008)

IC... Sometimes our neighbors are really loud. It can be too much at times.


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 24, 2008)

RedVelvet said:


> I confess I always appreciate taste in profile pictures.



Jeezum crow! I'm with you there.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 24, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC I used to think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But I would say that character had the face that launched a thousand furries, though. I remember playacting that character with my aunt when I was, well, 4. She was the beautiful Maid Marian and I was dashing Robin the Hood and aside from the deep French Kissing it was totally platonic


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 24, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC I used to think
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure you can resurrect the weird crushes thread with that confession


----------



## Shala (Jun 24, 2008)

I confess that I need to get laid.......seriously.

TMI? Sorry.:blush:


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jun 24, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> I'm pretty sure you can resurrect the weird crushes thread with that confession


That was a joke. I realize now I inserted the wrong emoticon.

I loved my aunt but I didn't LOVE her, savvy?


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 24, 2008)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> That was a joke. I realize now I inserted the wrong emoticon.
> 
> I loved my aunt but I didn't LOVE her, savvy?



I was actually quoting BGB there--THis is what he originally said "IC I used to think was kinda hot, in a totally nonfurry loving way, like, when I was 4. You know?"

Sounds like a crush to me 

anyway...I was just being silly


----------



## supersoup (Jun 24, 2008)

i'm offically all boob'd out today.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 24, 2008)

IC that I sorely miss my east coast peeps... I also C I could really go for some blue crab right about now.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 24, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> IC that I sorely miss my east coast peeps... I also C I could really go for some blue crab right about now.



Sorry you're missing your friends. As far as the blue crab, this is the best I could do.....


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 24, 2008)

IC that I would LOVE to be in a workplace with NORMAL people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 24, 2008)

ThikJerseyChik said:


> IC that I would LOVE to be in a workplace with NORMAL people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




I can't stand some of the "normal" people I have to work with....:doh:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 24, 2008)

ashmamma84 said:


> IC that I sorely miss my east coast peeps... I also C I could really go for some blue crab right about now.


I can solve both problems in one step: Come visit me!


----------



## Carrie (Jun 24, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> IC I used to think
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had a HUGE crush on him when I was a kid. Him and Chewbacca. To this day I still have a bit of a thing for archers & crossbows and such. 

Helloooooo, furry fetish.


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jun 24, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I can't stand some of the "normal" people I have to work with....:doh:



OK, How bout we trade? I am just about OVER dealing with the circus freaks I share office space with on a daily basis... :doh:

Ron White is correct....YOU CAN'T FIX STUPID!!!!! :bow:


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 24, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> Sorry you're missing your friends. As far as the blue crab, this is the best I could do.....



Awww, goof! You are the sweetest! Thanks for cheering me up!  That crab looks so good! 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> I can solve both problems in one step: Come visit me!



Ginny, if my travel plans weren't already tied up, trust and believe I would be hopping a plane to the DC/MD/VA area...I would love to share a meal with you! I don't know how you feel about blue crab, but I could put a restaurant out of business with my appetite - they are just that good!  The next time I'm in the area, I will definitely let you know, miss thang!


----------



## Suze (Jun 24, 2008)

i confess that i don't have a life at the moment.
next week i may...


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 25, 2008)

IC that it drives me crazy seeing posts that contains phrases like this "_maybe it's because I'm so much younger than everyone here_...." or anything similar. 


I remember YEARS ago going to the dances (before Heather started doing them) and I really was the only one under 30 there. (Leesa can vouch for this  ) 

But if anything, over the last few years we have had a "baby boom" of sorts on the boards and in chat-which is WONDERFUL and shows that the size acceptance is making an impact and younger people are becoming more accepting of people in general. But I can assure you, you are *NOT *the *ONLY* person here under 40 years old.

/end rant


----------



## Timberwolf (Jun 25, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> ... But I can assure you, you are *NOT *the *ONLY* person here under 40 years old.
> 
> ...


:blink: I am not? :blink:



...




Now I'm really surprised. :huh:


----------



## jamie (Jun 25, 2008)

I have this stupid cycle in my life. I work and work and work. Then hit rock bottom with my workplace and frustratedly stop working as much and blow it all to the wind...and then I start to feel bad and work and work and work...then I hit rock bottom with my workplace and .....

I just want to work normally and then have a life on the side as well.


----------



## Tina (Jun 25, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> IC... Sometimes our neighbors are really loud. It can be too much at times.


Uh "loud" in what way, Stan? 


jamie said:


> I have this stupid cycle in my life. I work and work and work. Then hit rock bottom with my workplace and frustratedly stop working as much and blow it all to the wind...and then I start to feel bad and work and work and work...then I hit rock bottom with my workplace and .....
> 
> I just want to work normally and then have a life on the side as well.


Uh oh. No wonder we haven't been seeing you much. Figured that. Get out! Have fun! Screw work! 

I confess I want more 'sexy time' with my husband, who is at work right now, dammit.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jun 25, 2008)

I need a nice fat sale so I can get some gorgeous new bras I found.

Dammit.

Clothe me, strangers of the world!


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 25, 2008)

Timberwolf said:


> :blink: I am not? :blink:
> 
> 
> Now I'm really surprised. :huh:



I know you like to think you are...but I'm sorry. It's just not true.


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 25, 2008)

jamie said:


> I have this stupid cycle in my life. I work and work and work. Then hit rock bottom with my workplace and frustratedly stop working as much and blow it all to the wind...and then I start to feel bad and work and work and work...then I hit rock bottom with my workplace and .....
> 
> I just want to work normally and then have a life on the side as well.



I do that, too. I think that for me, it;s because when I start a new job I feel like I have to impress. Then after a few months I start to resent myself for it, and feel guilty for leaving at 5am to get to work, and staying until 7pm and then being too tired when I get home to even sit on the couch and watch tv with my hubby. Fortunately, at my current job, they don't allow overtime unless it is offered..which isn't often. 

Maybe you can try to schedule "work" days and "not gonna work too much and have some fun" days?? or something??


----------



## goofy girl (Jun 25, 2008)

goofy girl said:


> IC that it drives me crazy seeing posts that contains phrases like this "_maybe it's because I'm so much younger than everyone here_...." or anything similar.
> 
> 
> I remember YEARS ago going to the dances (before Heather started doing them) and I really was the only one under 30 there. (Leesa can vouch for this  )
> ...



Ok..I so did not mean for it to sound like Leesa is old...she isn't.


----------



## Tina (Jun 26, 2008)

New thread here, for those who subscribe:

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=42924


----------

